# Amazing non-Japanese shoes



## StephenRG

There are some remarkable shoes out there that are not made in Japan, so much as I like contributing to the Japanese shoe thread, I don't see why we can't have a thread devoted to amazing shoes from elsewhere.

Loafers from Stefano Bemer (H/T Justin F):


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay in flint suede:


----------



## StephenRG

This year's winner of the Shoe-making World Championships - Daniel Wegan:


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> This year's winner of the Shoe-making World Championships - Daniel Wegan:


Leather art, for sure, but unfortunately they appear to be all style and no substance. It is not a practical design. I just can't imagine wearing something like that for very long at all! Sorry.


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> Leather art, for sure, but unfortunately they appear to be all style and no substance. It is not a practical design. I just can't imagine wearing something like that for very long at all! Sorry.


No need to apologise! In Justin Fitzpatrick's article on this, he notes that "wearability" was not a criterion, and he analogises such shoes to concept cars.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

Would the horse hoof heel makes me run faster like a horse? How much horse power does it increase? 

Seriously, interesting shoes.


----------



## challer

Uh, nothing awesome about shoes one wouldn’t wear. Like a car with no engine. My awesome shoes are Carmina, Weston, Lobb.


----------



## Flanderian

Vass - Custom Order


----------



## Flanderian

More Vass custom order -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
That pair of Vass Spectators looks so good, they must be sinful...If "the Devil didn't wear Prada", those Vass beauties would be on his feet! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

@RogerP @momsdoc

The last two shoes (well, boot and shoe) posted above look to be right up Roger P or Momsdoc alley: elegant shoes/boots, beautiful looking construction and with a real pop of style.


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31051
> 
> 
> Vass - Custom Order


Those are absolutely stunning!


----------



## StephenRG

Fading Fast said:


> @RogerP @momsdoc
> 
> The last two shoes (well, boot and shoe) posted above look to be right up Roger P or Momsdoc alley: elegant shoes/boots, beautiful looking construction and with a real pop of style.


Actually, I thought Flanderian had just sneaked into RogerP's shoe cabin and taken photos.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> @RogerP @momsdoc
> 
> The last two shoes (well, boot and shoe) posted above look to be right up Roger P or Momsdoc alley: elegant shoes/boots, beautiful looking construction and with a real pop of style.





StephenRG said:


> Actually, I thought Flanderian had just sneaked into RogerP's shoe cabin and taken photos.


Don't believe so.
However, these *are* Roger's! :happy:


----------



## kev'n

StephenRG said:


> This year's winner of the Shoe-making World Championships - Daniel Wegan:
> WOW!


----------



## kev'n

Vass is quite the shoe indeed.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> @RogerP @momsdoc
> 
> The last two shoes (well, boot and shoe) posted above look to be right up Roger P or Momsdoc alley: elegant shoes/boots, beautiful looking construction and with a real pop of style.


You called that right - I'd be delighted with either pair!


----------



## Flanderian

Think these rather interesting too. Horween hide! Didn't know Horween played in this league!

Betcha Eagle will like 'em! :devil:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Just gorgeous.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Think these rather interesting too. Horween hide! Didn't know Horween played in this league!
> 
> Betcha Eagle will like 'em! :devil:
> 
> View attachment 31096
> 
> 
> View attachment 31097


There was absolutely no element of chance involved in that bet you suggested. Yes indeed, I am in leather art lust once again, but there is a fair degree of similarity between this new love and the Cheaney's you encouraged me to consider not so very long ago.









Clearly the shine on my Cheaney's is long overdue for some much needed attention, but those Vass beauties do have quite a lot of visual appeal going for them, as well. What to do...what to do? :crazy:


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> There was absolutely no element of chance involved in that bet you suggested. ....
> 
> What to do...what to do? :crazy:


There is absolutely no element of uncertainty as to my recommendation.


----------



## Flanderian

Weejuns - Vass style! 

Maybe the best excuse to purchase a pair of black shoes that I've seen recently.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Classy pair of loafers. Bravo!


----------



## momsdoc

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31051
> 
> 
> Vass - Custom Order


Those Vass boot are not only right up my alley, but virtually identical to the makeup I've discussed on and off with Ascot Shoes over the past few years. They remain on my wish list.

I had been certain that they would be becoming a reality for this upcoming Winter. My son had gone back to school and graduated last Thursday after a seven year hiatus
between getting his Associates in a 5 year attempt, and then spending a year at Temple before deciding school was not his bag. He spent seven years of reality in the workforce, watching coveted job, after coveted job, for which he had the knowledge and experience slip beyond his reach due to the fine print of "Bachelors degree required". It was not a waste of time. Aside from prolifically producing independent films with other Temple and University of the Arts students (for a grand total income of Zero), his day job at MWH allowed him to develop a great appreciation for Men's tailored clothing.

I was finally to be free of tuition and support. He was to complete an Internship in LA this summer, then begin a career working in the film industry at his chosen field.

Alas he has to put that off until September as he will be donating a kidney to his mother next month. She has been on dialysis these past 8 months and while it is a lifesaving proceeedure, it is a miserable agonizing limbo that she is undergoing only to bridge her to a transplant so our life can begin anew.

Meanwhile, he has been bitten by the academia bug. Unless he is offered a job he cannot refuse during his Internship, he will be embarking on a three year Masters program. His schools of choice, Columbia, NYU, USC, have tuition and living expenses that all but preclude frivolous shoe purchases. I have had to be content with J. Fitzpatrick, Carmina, Meermin, and a single Bonafe for the past two years. It hasn't been easy "roughing it".

Seeing that Vass has reignited my interest, and I may well pull the trigger this summer. After all it's just a spit in the bucket compared to $65,000 annual tuition.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> Those Vass boot are not only right up my alley, but virtually identical to the makeup I've discussed on and off with Ascot Shoes over the past few years. They remain on my wish list.
> 
> I had been certain that they would be becoming a reality for this upcoming Winter. My son had gone back to school and graduated last Thursday after a seven year hiatus
> between getting his Associates in a 5 year attempt, and then spending a year at Temple before deciding school was not his bag. He spent seven years of reality in the workforce, watching coveted job, after coveted job, for which he had the knowledge and experience slip beyond his reach due to the fine print of "Bachelors degree required". It was not a waste of time. Aside from prolifically producing independent films with other Temple and University of the Arts students (for a grand total income of Zero), his day job at MWH allowed him to develop a great appreciation for Men's tailored clothing.
> 
> I was finally to be free of tuition and support. He was to complete an Internship in LA this summer, then begin a career working in the film industry at his chosen field.
> 
> Alas he has to put that off until September as he will be donating a kidney to his mother next month. She has been on dialysis these past 8 months and while it is a lifesaving proceeedure, it is a miserable agonizing limbo that she is undergoing only to bridge her to a transplant so our life can begin anew.
> 
> Meanwhile, he has been bitten by the academia bug. Unless he is offered a job he cannot refuse during his Internship, he will be embarking on a three year Masters program. His schools of choice, Columbia, NYU, USC, have tuition and living expenses that all but preclude frivolous shoe purchases. I have had to be content with J. Fitzpatrick, Carmina, Meermin, and a single Bonafe for the past two years. It hasn't been easy "roughing it".
> 
> Seeing that Vass has reignited my interest, and I may well pull the trigger this summer. After all it's just a spit in the bucket compared to $65,000 annual tuition.


Very sorry to hear about your son's mother - hopefully all goes well with the transplant and both move forward in good health afterwards.

If it helps, after reading your post, my wish is to come back as your son in my next life (and share your shoe size so I can raid your closet).

Best wishes, FF


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

RogerP said:


> You called that right - I'd be delighted with either pair!


I would wear the heck out of either of those. So well made and styled, color palate so wisely chosen.


----------



## Flanderian

momsdoc said:


> Those Vass boot are not only right up my alley, but virtually identical to the makeup I've discussed on and off with Ascot Shoes over the past few years. They remain on my wish list.
> 
> I had been certain that they would be becoming a reality for this upcoming Winter. My son had gone back to school and graduated last Thursday after a seven year hiatus
> between getting his Associates in a 5 year attempt, and then spending a year at Temple before deciding school was not his bag. He spent seven years of reality in the workforce, watching coveted job, after coveted job, for which he had the knowledge and experience slip beyond his reach due to the fine print of "Bachelors degree required". It was not a waste of time. Aside from prolifically producing independent films with other Temple and University of the Arts students (for a grand total income of Zero), his day job at MWH allowed him to develop a great appreciation for Men's tailored clothing.
> 
> I was finally to be free of tuition and support. He was to complete an Internship in LA this summer, then begin a career working in the film industry at his chosen field.
> 
> Alas he has to put that off until September as he will be donating a kidney to his mother next month. She has been on dialysis these past 8 months and while it is a lifesaving proceeedure, it is a miserable agonizing limbo that she is undergoing only to bridge her to a transplant so our life can begin anew.
> 
> Meanwhile, he has been bitten by the academia bug. Unless he is offered a job he cannot refuse during his Internship, he will be embarking on a three year Masters program. His schools of choice, Columbia, NYU, USC, have tuition and living expenses that all but preclude frivolous shoe purchases. I have had to be content with J. Fitzpatrick, Carmina, Meermin, and a single Bonafe for the past two years. It hasn't been easy "roughing it".
> 
> Seeing that Vass has reignited my interest, and I may well pull the trigger this summer. After all it's just a spit in the bucket compared to $65,000 annual tuition.


It obviously takes some young folks a while to find themselves, he's only fortunate to have such a caring father. And may the kindness you've shown be reflected in his gift to his mother.


----------



## StephenRG

Morgan Papin, from "The Cobbler" Dubai. (Mr Papin is in his early 30s, I believe.) H/T Justin F


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ If I didn't work from home and have way too many business clothes sitting unused in my closet already, Vass would be the shoe company I'd explore next as the quality, style and price all seem impressive.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ If I didn't work from home and have way too many business clothes sitting unused in my closet already, Vass would be the shoe company I'd explore next as the quality, style and price all seem impressive.


I think the details of the workmanship of the best work of Japanese makers surpasses what Vass makes. But in practical terms, we're perhaps talking about the difference between a 9.3 and 9.8 if we were to assign a 10 point grading system. And while many of the finest Japanese shoes are certainly very beautiful, I suspect Vass' slightly more robust aesthetic might marry better with my own.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I think the details of the workmanship of the best work of Japanese makers surpasses what Vass makes. But in practical terms, we're perhaps talking about the difference between a 9.3 and 9.8 were we to assign a 10 point grading system. And while many of the finest Japanese shoes are certainly very beautiful, I suspect Vass' slightly more robust aesthetic might marry better with my own.


I agree completely and was trying to convey, but didn't do a good job, that Vass looks like a quality-style-price point trade-off I'd be much more comfortable with than the better-made but much-more-expensive Japanese shoes.

As with stereos back in the '80s, I was fine with the mid-priced brands as the marginal improvement over that - which cost exponentially more than going from low- to mid-priced brands - was not worth it for me as my ear would hardly notice the difference and I simply didn't want to spend that much on stereo equipment.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## winghus

Fading Fast said:


> I agree completely and was trying to convey, but didn't do a good job, that Vass looks like a quality-style-price point trade-off I'd be much more comfortable with than the better-made but much-more-expensive Japanese shoes.
> 
> As with stereos back in the '80s, I was fine with the mid-priced brands as the marginal improvement over that - which cost exponentially more than going from low- to mid-priced brands - was not worth it for me as my ear would hardly notice the difference and I simply didn't want to spend that much on stereo equipment.


Without a properly designed and constructed listening room the extra money was wasted as even experts were hard-pressed to tell the difference between something competent like Denon versus McIntosh's extremely expensive gear.


----------



## Fading Fast

winghus said:


> Without a properly designed and constructed listening room the extra money was wasted as even experts were hard-pressed to tell the difference between something competent like Denon versus McIntosh's extremely expensive gear.


Very funny, as I owned a Denon receiver in the '80s. And it was above the Denon level where my ear stopped hearing any meaningful difference in sound; hence, that's the level I was willing to pay up for and not any more.


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31305


Do want.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Do want.


From the friends at Ascot Shoes. From a few years back, I believe it may be an MTO from Vass.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## winghus

Fading Fast said:


> Very funny, as I owned a Denon receiver in the '80s. And it was above the Denon level where my ear stopped hearing any meaningful difference in sound; hence, that's the level I was willing to pay up for and not any more.


I still have my KEF C60s from the 80s and they still sound great.


----------



## Flanderian

Wow!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ditto.....Leather Porn! It is addictive.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Ditto.....Leather Porn! It is addictive.


Pretty sure they're Vass. What a lovely hide!


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Wow!
> 
> View attachment 31341


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Flanderian

I generally don't care for double monks for a variety of reasons. But mainly because I don't find most attractive. Here's an exception to the genre -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## StephenRG

Would you say you have a Vass Deference?


----------



## StephenRG

Carl Perkins, eat your heart out!
Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Would you say you have a Vass Deference?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



StephenRG said:


> Carl Perkins, eat your heart out!
> Altan Bottier:


Err . . . !


----------



## RogerP

How about a blue pair that more easily slips into a business wear rotation. Vass asuterity brogues in navy museum - which by some fluke is a noticeably darker than standard and all but bereft of the traditional museum mottling.

When brand new:



And now:


----------



## challer

I'm wondering what the soles of those shoes look like.


----------



## RogerP

challer said:


> I'm wondering what the soles of those shoes look like.


You mean currently? I must admit that I almost never photograph the outsoles - worn leather looks much like worn leather from pair to pair (and worn Dainite looks like new for a loooong time  ).

This is how they started:


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> How about a blue pair that more easily slips into a business wear rotation. Vass asuterity brogues in navy museum - which by some fluke is a noticeably darker than standard and all but bereft of the traditional museum mottling.
> 
> When brand new:
> 
> And now:


Gorgeous!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Oh RogerP.


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing? Yes! Wearable? Not by me. 

Replace that lovely olive hide, with a cloud grey hide, and then it might be something.










Possible answer to the question, what shoes do Veyron drivers wear?


----------



## eagle2250

While I agree that the color combination you suggest is a vast improvement of the pair pictured, the pair pictured, even with the olive hide, does have a certain allure to that pair. :icon_scratch:


----------



## winghus

https://www.meccarielloshoes.it/bespoke-gallery/
Scroll down that page of Antonio Meccariello bespoke and MTO handwelted shoes. Here are a few examples


----------



## RogerP

AM shoes and boots are off the hook. Sizing is very wonky, though.


----------



## Fading Fast

winghus said:


> https://www.meccarielloshoes.it/bespoke-gallery/
> Scroll down that page of Antonio Meccariello bespoke and MTO handwelted shoes. Here are a few examples


The bottom two are the most RogerP-y of the incredible lot.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> While I agree that the color combination you suggest is a vast improvement of the pair pictured, the pair pictured, even with the olive hide, does have a certain allure to that pair. :icon_scratch:


I straight up love them. But I have no idea how I would wear them. I think the issue might be the funky colour combo rendered in a sleek dress oxford. This colourway might work better (or be more easily paired) in a derby or boot. I'd have far more success working either of those into my wardrobe.


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Amazing? Yes! Wearable? Not by me.
> 
> Replace that lovely olive hide, with a cloud grey hide, and then it might be something.


Or grey and black.


----------



## Flanderian

winghus said:


> https://www.meccarielloshoes.it/bespoke-gallery/
> Scroll down that page of Antonio Meccariello bespoke and MTO handwelted shoes. Here are a few examples


Merccariello makes some beautiful shoes! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Or grey and black.


Thanks, Roger, those beautiful shoes are closer to what I had in mind. I've seen hides tanned and finished to produce the mottled effect commonly termed "museum." And that's what I envisioned to pair with the blue leather, in a dark enough shade to minimize tonal difference, thereby hopefully increasing subtlety.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Looks like a momsdoc special!


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed, but based on the crest imprinted on his watch band, it appears the gentlemen is wearing a Rolex and should find such a purchase to be relatively financially painless. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Answer to the question, what shoes would Prince wear!


----------



## StephenRG

A St Crispin's loafer:


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> Answer to the question, what shoes would Prince wear!
> 
> View attachment 31589


Purple suede, purple suede
I only want to see you
Only want to see you
In the purple suede


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> A St Crispin's loafer:


The answer to, what do they wear in Oz?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
I was wanting to say just that, but couldn't figure out how to do so nicely. You, sir, achieved that end and did so quite nicely! Some designs, while perhaps well made, go just a bit too far to be practical.


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> Some designs, while perhaps well made, go just a bit too far to be practical.


I would wear those - if someone bought them for me...

Perhaps you can start a thread, "practical shoes"


----------



## StephenRG

I'm not normally a fan of exotic skins, but these python Chelseas from Corthay...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I'm not normally a fan of exotic skins, but these python Chelseas from Corthay...


I'm not either, or of chelseas, but that's a remarkable melding of hide and design, each enhancing the other. Quite brilliant really!

:beer:


----------



## RogerP

Are those really Chelseas, though? They look more like low cut ankle boots to me.

Bold blend of shade and reptilian pattern. Just the thing for a jazz musician or suchlike.


----------



## 215339

RogerP said:


> Are those really Chelseas, though? They look more like low cut ankle boots to me.
> 
> Bold blend of shade and reptilian pattern. Just the thing for a jazz musician or suchlike.


Isn't plain toe, no laces, elastic on the sides characteristic of a chelsea?

I rather like the silhouette, wish that low cut was more common.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Bold blend of shade and reptilian pattern. Just the thing for a jazz musician or suchlike.


Or the 21st Century Canadian lawyer, surely?


----------



## Flanderian

Roberto Ugolini -


----------



## RogerP

delicious_scent said:


> Isn't plain toe, no laces, elastic on the sides characteristic of a chelsea?


Yes - all of that and a tall boot. I mean, it could be rendered as a pair of below-the-ankle shoes with an elastic gusset and we wouldn't call it a Chelsea.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> Or the 21st Century Canadian lawyer, surely?


Maybe a flashy entertainment lawyer. My gator Valways are as wild as I get, and definitely not for the office.


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Roberto Ugolini -
> View attachment 31609


I see a lot of Vass U-last in that shape - which is hardly surprising. Beautiful wingtips.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Vass strikes again. Very handsome shoe.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Vass strikes again. Very handsome shoe.


I think so too. Would make a lovely country shoe.

As a fellow herringbone fancier, I can imagine these under a 3-piece tan herringbone. Keeping it simple, a white OCBD, maroon, figured, wool tie and paisley silk PS.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I think so too. Would make a lovely country shoe.
> 
> As a fellow herringbone fancier, I can imagine these under a 3-piece tan herringbone. Keeping it simple, a white OCBD, maroon, figured, wool tie and paisley silk PS.


I'm seeing it - looks very good.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31676


This is just not fair...you know that any will I have to resist seems to disappear in the face of a grained leather pair of "classic beauties!" That pair has it all: grained leather, a chiseled toe...you get the picture. :crazy:


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31676


I would want the leathers reversed, grain on toe/laces with smooth elsewhere. I would also have a heel cap(grain) as to me that design seems unbalanced without one.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

The tassel-less tassel loafer -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A vern clean and handsome design, for sure...sort of a nice compromise between Venetian and Tassel loafer designs, featuring just a bit of each. :icon_scratch:


----------



## bertha

I love this thread, good info


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier (on sale...):


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier (on sale...):


Handsome!


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier (on sale...):


Love 'em! On sale where?


----------



## winghus

RogerP said:


> Love 'em! On sale where?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Cheers.


----------



## StephenRG

I think I just levelled up as an Enabler


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## StephenRG

I couldn't decide which version of this Norman Vilalta boot to post...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I couldn't decide which version of this Norman Vilalta boot to post...


Sorry, but . . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Egad! Perhaps it's just a manifestation of my out of control obsession for shoes, but I think I might like the chromed leather version of that boot and think that former "most interesting man in the world", as a result of his present assessment of these boots, should have stayed on Mars! 

Perhaps my passion is overpowering my good sense? LOL.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, but . . . .


Good thing I specified "amazing" rather than "superb"


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Good thing I specified "amazing" rather than "superb"


:beer:

Below, the one on the right is a bit too outré, but the one on the left actually holds promise. Beautifully finished!


----------



## StephenRG

Another Altan Bottier - I would wear these in a heartbeat:


----------



## Flanderian

When you're serious about boots!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Those remind me of my G&G Thorpes. Serious boots indeed.


----------



## winghus

Alden Tanker boot in #8 shell

Maybe not as aesthetically sophisticated as most in this thread but I rather like them.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Alden shell cordovan Tanker Boots; Look good, feel great on the foot and seemingly last forever. Those are exceptionally fine footwear!


----------



## Fading Fast

winghus said:


> Alden Tanker boot in #8 shell
> 
> Maybe not as aesthetically sophisticated as most in this thread but I rather like them.


I have the cap toe version of those in #8 and black cordovan with the regular dress-shoe bottom and they are incredible. As you note, definitely a more "muscular" item than most of the others in this thread, but fantastic in their own Alden way.


----------



## Flanderian

In a heartbeat!


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> In a heartbeat!
> 
> View attachment 31861


Jfitzpatrick








They've also done a version colored like the one you linked.


----------



## StephenRG

Another Altan Bottier boot:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Gorgeous patina finish on those!


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous patina finish on those!


I think it's the patina more than anything that gets Justin Fitzpatrick to talk about them as much as he does. If biz picks up next year, I am seriously going to have to consider a pair of their boots.


----------



## StephenRG

I think these are amazing, but wearable? Not for me. Flanderian is a big Vass fan, but even he....?










H/T Justin F


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I think these are amazing, but wearable? Not for me. Flanderian is a big Vass fan, but even he....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H/T Justin F


Oh, my lord!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those are one PFU pair of shoes, for sure!


----------



## Woofa

StephenRG said:


> I think these are amazing, but wearable? Not for me. Flanderian is a big Vass fan, but even he....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H/T Justin F


Those would go perfect with some Zilli outerwear. And maybe a nice $3000 Stefano Ricci cashmere sweat suit.


----------



## Flanderian

Woofa said:


> Those would go perfect with some Zilli outerwear. And maybe a nice $3000 Stefano Ricci cashmere sweat suit.


----------



## DG123

StephenRG said:


> I think these are amazing, but wearable? Not for me. Flanderian is a big Vass fan, but even he....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H/T Justin F


I could see a multi millionaire Miami Dolphins football player wearing the shoes.


----------



## Flanderian

Got goyser!?


----------



## StephenRG

I think these austerity brogues from Fugashin Saigon are worth posting here:


----------



## Flanderian

Gotta Get Goyser! :icon_cheers:


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Gotta Get Goyser! :icon_cheers:


I have this image of the Goyser Rebbe who is noted for the particularly thick weaving and knotting of his talit.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

A very different beastie in these hides -


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Quite handsome. Is the pebbled leather a different color or is that just the shading from the pebbling?


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Quite handsome. Is the pebbled leather a different color or is that just the shading from the pebbling?


To me, the pebbled grain hide looks to be what I would describe as oxblood or merlot, while the smooth hide is black. And while there are many things I like about Vass, one I particularly note is how handsome the grained hides they source are, and how well they handle them in their making.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> To me, the pebbled grain hide looks to be what I would describe as oxblood or merlot, while the smooth hide is black. And while there are many things I like about Vass, one I particularly note is how handsome the grained hides they source are, and how well they handle them in their making.


I was getting a hint of oxblood, but wasn't sure- thank you. As I've mentioned before, if my wardrobe ever calls for an upgrade of my real dress shoes (many of which sit unused in my closet owing to working from home and biz casual) - Vass is going to be my first purchase.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I was getting a hint of oxblood, but wasn't sure- thank you. As I've mentioned before, if my wardrobe ever calls for an upgrade of my real dress shoes (many of which sit unused in my closet owing to working from home and biz casual) - Vass is going to be my first purchase.


As a geezer retiree, my unused dress shoes now once again live in their original shoe boxes to be dusted off a couple times a year on the few occasions when my attire permits them. Sadly, the black pair sees only solemn duty. 

I too worked from home from nearly 20 years, but as my profession still necessitated much personal client contact, I had ample excuse to rationalize my compulsion!

:happy:


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> As a geezer retiree, my unused dress shoes now once again live in their original shoe boxes to be dusted off a couple times a year on the few occasions when my attire permits them. Sadly, the black pair sees only solemn duty.
> 
> I too worked from home from nearly 20 years, but as my profession still necessitated much personal client contact, I had ample excuse to rationalize my compulsion!
> 
> :happy:


I know I've mentioned this before, even the meetings I go to are almost all biz casual where the message is - please don't wear a suit and tie, etc., / please dress like us (chinos or jeans, T-shirt or polo shirt, etc.).

And, as technology progresses, my number of in-person meetings keeps dropping. It is what it is, but I simply have almost no opportunities left to wear my adult clothes - and for the few opportunities that come up, I have a closet full of stuff. I miss having a reason to buy those clothes.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I know I've mentioned this before, even the meetings I go to are almost all biz casual where the message is - please don't wear a suit and tie, etc., / please dress like us (chinos or jeans, T-shirt or polo shirt, etc.).
> 
> And, as technology progresses, my number of in-person meetings keeps dropping. It is what it is, but I simply have almost no opportunities left to wear my adult clothes - and for the few opportunities that come up, I have a closet full of stuff. I miss having a reason to buy those clothes.


I folded up my business about a dozen years ago, and still wore traditional business attire for most client meetings, particularly since marketing was such a significant portion of what I did, and many meetings were with prospective clients. If I were still doing business, I still couldn't walk into a prospective client's business in anything other than proper business attire.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I folded up my business about a dozen years ago, and still wore traditional business attire for most client meetings, particularly since marketing was such a significant portion of what I did, and many meetings were with prospective clients. If I were still doing business, I still couldn't walk into a prospective client's business in anything other than proper business attire.


I tried to take that approach when I broke out on my own in '12, but have been told repeatedly (directly or indirectly) that "we'd prefer you dressed like us / biz casual / etc." So, I do what the customer wants. The last time I was invited to an event / meeting that pro-actively requested business attire was in 2016.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I tried to take that approach when I broke out on my own in '12, but have been told repeatedly (directly or indirectly) that "we'd prefer you dressed like us / biz casual / etc." So, I do what the customer wants. The last time I was invited to an event / meeting that pro-actively requested business attire was in 2016.


Wow!

We're all forced into becoming Mark Zuckerberg! 

Having done business for 40 years with thousands of different businesses across many different professions and industries, I am chagrined in finding that the tech industry has become such a role model for so many others. From it's origins, two of its most notable characteristics were dreadful customer service, and a near total lack of style.


----------



## Flanderian

Goyser mania! :amazing:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 32066


Vass again - I am going to have to find a reason to buy a pair of shoes or boots from them.


----------



## StephenRG

Zacharias (CZ):


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Zacharias (CZ):


Answer to the question, what boots did Captain Video wear?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
If those Chelsea's were of a navy hue and absent the splotchy undertones, they would be a very desirable, good looking boot!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## StephenRG

Roberto Ugolini (H/T Justin F):


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 32084


Now who in their right mind could ever claim they did not like that shoe. We may be looking upon the rebirth of 'black shoe' popularity!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Roberto Ugolini (H/T Justin F):


*YOWZER!!! :happy:
*
A Highland fling! I couldn't/wouldn't wear them, but only because they're a ghillie. They're a *handsome* ghillie.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Now who in their right mind could ever claim they did not like that shoe. We may be looking upon the rebirth of 'black shoe' popularity!


I suspect it might be too extravagant for some, but I like it. And you're right about it being a black shoe that doesn't just lie down and die! 

I could seen it fitting very nicely under an elegantly cut suit with elegant fittings.​


----------



## Flanderian

Simple classics, well done. Nothing extravagant here. Are they amazing? Perhaps not, but I would throw them away!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> *YOWZER!!! :happy:
> *
> A Highland fling! I couldn't/wouldn't wear them, but only because they're a ghillie. They're a *handsome* ghillie.


But there is the AAAC three-step:
"I've never heard of X"
"I don't like X"
"Looking for my next X"

You're evidently at #2


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Simple classics, well done. Nothing extravagant here. Are they amazing? Perhaps not, but I would throw them away!
> 
> View attachment 32122


LOL. That unblemished mirror shine brings back memories of the seemingly endless hours spent spit shining my uniform shoes/boots over the years. I am assuming those are black and not a super dark shade of cordovan/burgundy/Merlot...? :icon_scratch:


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. That unblemished mirror shine brings back memories of the seemingly endless hours spent spit shining my uniform shoes/boots over the years. I am assuming those are black and not a super dark shade of cordovan/burgundy/Merlot...? :icon_scratch:


They look black to me. I don't know if this pair is from Ascot but they do offer a full shine on request. Better them than me.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> They look black to me.


Yes - I think that the very dark merlot colour is merely a reflection of the brown of the name block next to the shoe.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. That unblemished mirror shine brings back memories of the seemingly endless hours spent spit shining my uniform shoes/boots over the years. I am assuming those are black and not a super dark shade of cordovan/burgundy/Merlot...? :icon_scratch:


I vote Merlot. Could be wrong. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Private label MTO, states maker is French. Otherwise, unidentified.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A beveled waist is a preferred detail that I always look for, but most often find myself disappointed. Visually, those beauties are certainly not a disappointment!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## winghus

Enzo Bonafe' 50th anniversary shoes


----------



## eagle2250

A very well made shoe, for sure, but the design is a bit too flashy for my tastes.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> A very well made shoe, for sure, but the design is a bit too flashy for my tastes.


Ditto. I do like seeing outlier designs like this, even though I couldn't see myself wearing them.


----------



## Flanderian

winghus said:


> Enzo Bonafe' 50th anniversary shoes


Amazing?

Yes!

A Tour de Force of shoemaking?

Yes!

Something I'd put on my feet?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now those are a very nice pair of kicks! Vass does good work.


----------



## winghus

St. Crispin


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 32243


I've been bugging Karl to do a boot version of the Kaan - Vass' answer to the G&G Thorpe - and I could REALLY go for a tall boot version of this very pair.


----------



## StephenRG

Strugar Shoes (not heard of them before - H/T Justin F):


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> I've been bugging Karl to do a boot version of the Kaan - Vass' answer to the G&G Thorpe - and I could REALLY go for a tall boot version of this very pair.


Think it would make a smashing boot! Love the grain hides that Vass uses.



StephenRG said:


> Strugar Shoes (not heard of them before - H/T Justin F):


Thanks! Interesting footwear. Nice find! I really like the way they handle patination. Their lasts are more traditional, but I prefer that anyway.

https://www.strugarshoes.com/

Unlike some here, I really like tassel loafers, and there's are very appealing.










Edit: And Justin Fitzpatrick seems to think well of them also -

https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2011/07/croatian-bespoke-shoes-strugar.html


----------



## Flanderian

Don't really like bluchers, particularly 3-eyelet versions, or black shoes for the main part. But I like these -


----------



## Flanderian

I hope that all who have participated in this thread have enjoyed sharing photos of particularly remarkable shoes as much as I have. Unfortunately, the new platform appears only to allow posting the images I have archived as thumbnails, which I find much less satisfying. Thanks for the camaraderie!


----------



## winghus

Stefano Bemer bespoke


----------



## eagle2250

^^
That is one fine looking pair of footwear and a gentleman can always use another pair of wingtips, but the cost of those just might be cause for pause!


----------



## StephenRG

Aubercy (h/t Justin F):


----------



## winghus

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That is one fine looking pair of footwear and a gentleman can always use another pair of wingtips, but the cost of those just might be cause for pause!


These might have been the shoes in the old joke:

A guy is walking with his girl down a winter street in NYC when he steps in a puddle that wets him to mid-calf. "Damn! He says. There goes a thousand dollars!" The girl replies "Your shoes cost a thousand dollars?!?" And he says "That one did."


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Aubercy (h/t Justin F):


The design is sublime, but the color...not so much. Who is the manufacturer? :icon_scratch:


----------



## SG_67

eagle2250 said:


> The design is sublime, but the color...not so much. Who is the manufacturer? :icon_scratch:


I believe the answer is contained within the post; Aubercy.

It is a nice design, but the color is too particular. It's the type of shoe I'd wear only a few times a year. Still very nice though.


----------



## StephenRG

Not deliberately looking for green monks...

Winson Indonesia (H/T Justin F)


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now those are a handsome and 'Oh-so-elegant' design and in a very wearable shade of green! However, that (I think it's called a) reverse welt seems visually inconsistent with that design. :icon_scratch:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mlenecare

^^^
Also agree. 
The patina is nice but I can't understand what the shoemaker was trying to do. Personally there are too many things going on with that shoe. Is that a monkstrap balmoral austerity brogue?


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -










Meccariello -










St. Crispin -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The Meccariello's have the distinct advantage in that melange of "amazing, non-Japanese footwear, with the St Crispans running a close second!


----------



## Flanderian

Answer to the question, what shoes would Tinkerbell wear?

Ducal Shoes, Florence Italy. Line includes everything from cheap cemented to shoes, to hand welting.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Wow!
How would one work those into the wardrobe. I can't say I would ever have the guts to wear such? :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Wow!
> How would one work those into the wardrobe. I can't say I would ever have the guts to wear such? :crazy:


Might let them make me a pair of slippers.

Could be nice under a pair of Derek Rose PJ's and a decent dressing gown.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Mighty fine looking slippers.
You might be able to pull those off, paired with your Derek Rose PJ's, but I doubt I could do so wearing my Airism Skivvies! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Mighty fine looking slippers.
> You might be able to pull those off, paired with your Derek Rose PJ's, but I doubt I could do so wearing my Airism Skivvies! LOL.


Old habits die hard.

With one exception, I and everyone else on my flight slept in standard issue white boxers and T-shirts. The one exception being a fellow who wore traditional coat style PJ's, and ironed same himself. He was an admiral's son doing his 4 and out. Among we enlisted troops, the Vietnam War had produced a surprisingly atypically heterogeneous group. Additional oddities included a former professional heavy weight fighter, a bank VP, and a fellow doing his 4 as a prelude to entering The Citadel to train for his real military career. When I inquired why of this South Carolina native, he said he was the 5th generation of the male line of his family, and it was simply family tradition.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A favorite southern author of mine, the late Pat Conroy, was a Citadel graduate and, as I recall he was not all that impressed with the place. One his earlier novels, The Lords of Discipline, provided a pretty grusomly detailed look at life as a cadet at the Citadel, but they are big on their family traditions in that neck of the woods! Had I been in your friends shoes, I think I might have found another family with less sadistic and painful traditions. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^'
Those are a pair of head snappingly handsome dress boots, I think? But the heavily pebble grained shaft and the double oak soles argue a more casual intent. :icon_scratch:


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^'
> Those are a pair of head snappingly handsome dress boots, I think? But the heavily pebble grained shaft and the double oak soles argue a more casual intent. :icon_scratch:


Smart casual more than dress, in my estimation.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^'
> Those are a pair of head snappingly handsome dress boots, I think? But the heavily pebble grained shaft and the double oak soles argue a more casual intent. :icon_scratch:





RogerP said:


> Smart casual more than dress, in my estimation.


Vass. MTO, I believe. Vass has done a lot of different hide combinations on this model.


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Vass. MTO, I believe. Vass has done a lot of different hide combinations on this model.


Yes, I have about 3 variations myself. 

Probably the closest Valway variation to a true dress boot would be the black calf upper / black suede shaft / leather sole combo.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Yes, I have about 3 variations myself.
> 
> Probably the closest Valway variation to a true dress boot would be the black calf upper / black suede shaft / leather sole combo.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> ^^'
> Those are a pair of head snappingly handsome dress boots, I think? But the heavily pebble grained shaft and the double oak soles argue a more casual intent. :icon_scratch:


I doubt too many people would look askance if one wore them with a tweed suit.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Of course Vass. If it was ten years earlier in my life (or if society still wanted people to dress), Vass would have more $s and I'd have fewer.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those Vass lovelies literally take one's breath away! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Those Vass lovelies literally take one's breath away! :happy:


Glad you like 'em! More to come.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
The taunting, the tempting.....it never ends. There just is no mercy! Tonight I expect that I will drift off to sleep wishing for and dreaming of those unattainable beauties.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The taunting, the tempting.....it never ends. There just is no mercy! Tonight I expect that I will drift off to sleep wishing for and dreaming of those unattainable beauties.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Forget the shoes, but where do I get one of those mint green liesure suits?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Forget the shoes, but where do I get one of those mint green liesure suits?


Back of your closet!?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. 
I fear you and Mrs Eagle may be sharing notes. "Look in the back of your closet" were her exact words! Egad, the wife knows where all the skeletons are buried! :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^Nice kicks,
but I think that green suede clashes with what looks like a pale blue carpet. :icon_scratch: Nice mirror shine on those wing tips!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Nice kicks,
> but I think that green suede clashes with what looks like a pale blue carpet. :icon_scratch: Nice mirror shine on those wing tips!


Ya know, you're right! There's something I didn't like about this photo, but it's not the shoes, it's the d*mn rug!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## StephenRG

Fugashin Saigon:


----------



## Flanderian

Vass in Nubuck alligator -


----------



## Tim Correll

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Nice kicks,
> but I think that green suede clashes with what looks like a pale blue carpet. :icon_scratch: Nice mirror shine on those wing tips!


Actually, all shades of blue, blue-gray and gray go with everything and look good on everybody.


----------



## Flanderian

Audi S5 TC said:


> Actually, all shades of blue, blue-gray and gray go with everything and look good on everybody.


Umm . . . . :icon_scratch: . . . . ?


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Vass in Nubuck alligator -
> 
> View attachment 32881


Ascot has seemingly overnight turned Vass into gator specialists. I've seen some epic combos, particularly on the Kaan model.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Ascot has seemingly overnight turned Vass into gator specialists. I've seen some epic combos, particularly on the Kaan model.


And I think they have them done up nicely. Though I'm not sure I wouldn't rather have had nubuck used throughout on this shoe, rather than the top of the hide for the vamp and outer heel counter.


----------



## winghus

RogerP said:


> Ascot has seemingly overnight turned Vass into gator specialists. I've seen some epic combos, particularly on the Kaan model.


I really like a couple of the gator models and I'm not a big fan of gator/croc shoes. OTOH $7428USD is more than I would pay for a pair of shoes under any circumstance that doesn't involve loss of life or limb.


----------



## RogerP

winghus said:


> I really like a couple of the gator models and I'm not a big fan of gator/croc shoes. OTOH $7428USD is more than I would pay for a pair of shoes under any circumstance that doesn't involve loss of life or limb.


Crazy. Then again gator Galways from Edward Green are reportedly more than double that.

I'm very happy with my gator-shafted Vass Valways - a one-off indulgence that really put a smile on my face.


----------



## Flanderian

Love the choice of hides for the spectator, but I'd want it on a less radical last. The F last would be fine. This looks like either the U last, or S last.


----------



## winghus

Roger P, between Enzo Bonafe and Vass, how would you rate the look and quality of their standard calf leathers? I want at least one hand-welted shoe in my collection and to keep it under $700USD. That pretty much leaves me Bonafe, Vass, or Meermin Linea Maestro, and Meermin just isn't in the same class as the other two.

Anyone knowing of other hand-welted shoes in that price range by all means tell us.


----------



## Flanderian

Antonio Meccariello Argentum welted RTW -


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> Antonio Meccariello Argentum welted RTW -
> 
> View attachment 32965


I have given Meccariello a lot of thought lately but sizing is supposedly difficult. He has a couple of lasts and models I really like.


----------



## RogerP

winghus said:


> Roger P, between Enzo Bonafe and Vass, how would you rate the look and quality of their standard calf leathers? I want at least one hand-welted shoe in my collection and to keep it under $700USD. That pretty much leaves me Bonafe, Vass, or Meermin Linea Maestro, and Meermin just isn't in the same class as the other two.
> 
> Anyone knowing of other hand-welted shoes in that price range by all means tell us.


Very good question and not an easy answer. The short version is that they are very close in quality, but Bonafe in my experience is more consistent. The nicest calf I have from Vass is a bit better than the Bonafe average (my oxblood double monks, for example). The least nice calf I have from Vass is not as good as the Bonafe average.


----------



## RogerP

winghus said:


> I have given Meccariello a lot of thought lately but sizing is supposedly difficult. He has a couple of lasts and models I really like.


Stunning shoes and boots but I can't make sense of the sizing. I won't be making another attempt unless and until I can try them on in person pre-purchase. Until then, I shall enjoy the stunning photos!


----------



## winghus

RogerP said:


> Very good question and not an easy answer. The short version is that they are very close in quality, but Bonafe in my experience is more consistent. The nicest calf I have from Vass is a bit better than the Bonafe average (my oxblood double monks, for example). The least nice calf I have from Vass is not as good as the Bonafe average.


In Vass I would probably go with "F" last, in Bonafe I'm not too sure, from above I like 804, 74945, and 363mod. You wouldn't happen to know which last this is in Bonafe would you?


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Antonio Meccariello Argentum welted RTW -
> 
> View attachment 32965


The bottom of that shoe looks to be better quality than any of the furniture we own  .


----------



## RogerP

winghus said:


> In Vass I would probably go with "F" last, in Bonafe I'm not too sure, from above I like 804, 74945, and 363mod. You wouldn't happen to know which last this is in Bonafe would you?


Can't say for sure but I'm guessing 804. I'd probably avoid 363 Mod unless for a more casual shoe.


----------



## Flanderian

More Meccariello -


----------



## winghus

RogerP said:


> Can't say for sure but I'm guessing 804. I'd probably avoid 363 Mod unless for a more casual shoe.


Yeah I would only use 363mod for a boot. I'm thinking really hard about an MTO from Skoaktiebolaget for Bonafe, although VASS MTO without an extra fee is really tempting too.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> More Meccariello -
> 
> View attachment 33008


Well now, those are quite nice, aren't they.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Antonio Meccariello's Little Black Dress -

While I am as broadly ignorant of women's dress as most women are of men's, one concept from the realm of women that is useful as a metaphor for a class of men's items is that of the little black dress. As I understand it, the little black dress originated as a simple, shorter black cocktail dress that was smart and appropriate for wear over a broad range of formality. It can be dressed down to serve as a component of office wear, or dressed up to serve as evening wear, with all the stops in between. And it is this range of appropriateness coupled with the certainty of looking smart that equates precisely with the men's black calfskin captoe bal/oxford. And while the shoe below lacks any extreme characteristics, it is its elegance and perfection of execution within that genre which I find amazing.


----------



## StephenRG

J Fitzpatrick MTO:


----------



## StephenRG

Stephane Jimenez:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Stephane Jimenez:


Worthy of the term!

:beer:


----------



## Flanderian

And while unquestionably less amazing, one man's "Meh." can be another man's "Nice!" And so it is with this shoe which I've successfully resisted now for years. There's just something so elegant about it's midnight blue suede and svelte last. I have this shoe in smooth dark brown calf, and can attest that the traditional last is very svelte. While obviously patterned after Alden's original tassel loafer, this last is far more elegant being properly comma shaped with a very tiny waist. And remarkably, it fits my foot like a glove! (Or at least a shoe. Ah-hum . . . )
And with the Pound sadly tanking at the moment. :happy:

It's about $224 Ex-VAT!


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Stephane Jimenez:


An example of sex with a leather sole and a one inch heel! I'm in love again.


----------



## Flanderian

Antonio Meccariello minimalist elegance; wholecut slip-on.


----------



## StephenRG

Paul Parkman:








(I would not buy them but I would wear them if someone bought them for me. )


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Paul Parkman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I would not buy them but I would wear them if someone bought them for me. )


Gee, I know some parts of town where they'd cut your legs off for those shoes! 

But as remarkable as they are, I just couldn't bring myself to wear something so akin to red velvet.


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Paul Parkman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I would not buy them but I would wear them if someone bought them for me. )


Beautifully made shoes, but they appear to have been a custom make-up for the Antichrist! May we assume that the price tag on those is one's soul?


----------



## Flanderian

Antonio Meccariello Argentum RTW -


----------



## Flanderian

Can you say, patina?


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> Can you say, patina?
> 
> View attachment 33410


I'd say more burnishing than patina.


----------



## scottfranklin

@Flanderian : thanks for highlighting the Antonio Meccariello line; they're stunning! I especially liked your "Little Black Dress" pic. I've been trying to explain to friends the struggle to find a simple black shoe that is somehow exceptional. The AM immediately jumped out as what I've meant.

Do you (or anyone) have any information on the different lasts & fits? In addition to the round toe you pictured, the Tribune 2 pictured below on the chiseled last caught my eye as well. I really like that color!


----------



## RogerP

Wow, those chukkas are fantastic.


----------



## scottfranklin

RogerP said:


> Wow, those chukkas are fantastic.


Yeah, I think so as well. You posted earlier about some trouble finding a fit w/the Meccariellos. Can you elaborate?


----------



## RogerP

scottfranklin said:


> Yeah, I think so as well. You posted earlier about some trouble finding a fit w/the Meccariellos. Can you elaborate?


Their sizing basically bears no equivalence to that of any other maker. They run very narrow. Based on measurements taken according to their sizing matrix, as well as advice from the retailer, I ordered a UK9.5 in a wide fitting. I have NEVER taken anything higher than a UK9 from any other maker, and can fit comfortably in a UK8.5 in several lasts. My boots were so narrow I could barely get my foot inside. And they were plenty long enough. Apparently there is one greater width offering I could sample, but based on the fit of those boots, I am not inclined to try.


----------



## Flanderian

scottfranklin said:


> @Flanderian : thanks for highlighting the Antonio Meccariello line; they're stunning! I especially liked your "Little Black Dress" pic. I've been trying to explain to friends the struggle to find a simple black shoe that is somehow exceptional. The AM immediately jumped out as what I've meant.
> 
> Do you (or anyone) have any information on the different lasts & fits? In addition to the round toe you pictured, the Tribune 2 pictured below on the chiseled last caught my eye as well. I really like that color!


You are very welcome!

Unfortunately, circumstances suggest I will continue to admire them from afar.

Roger P is the only gentleman I know who has first-hand experience with them, and is very knowledgeable concerning higher end footwear in general. The frustration he details in post #248 with sizing bodes poorly for an easy fit.

Beyond that, I might only suggest you see if you can actually learn enough from the maker to assist, or find a canny retailer who knows the score. (Sadly, many retailers claim this, without actually possessing it.)


----------



## Flanderian

Vass likes to do tri-hide make ups. I find that most don't appeal aesthetically to me. But this playful melange of classic modes and novel materials does. But for me, too outre to actually be wearable.


----------



## winghus

scottfranklin said:


> Yeah, I think so as well. You posted earlier about some trouble finding a fit w/the Meccariellos. Can you elaborate?


There is an AM thread at SF where sizing can be discussed. I'm extremely leery of trying AM due to Rogers experience. I was told talking to Angela at AM would probably result in ordering the correct size but I'm still leery at not knowing enough people who actually have a pair, especially in the last I like the most (hawkbill).


----------



## Flanderian

Antonio Meccariello -


----------



## scottfranklin

Hmm, there's a U-cap derby in suede on sale at Yeossal () that may be worth getting just to try out the size (IFF the Aeris & Argentum lasts are the same). The style isn't as nice as the ones @Flanderian posted in #231 but at half the price...


----------



## Tim Correll

scottfranklin said:


> Hmm, there's a U-cap derby in suede on sale at Yeossal () that may be worth getting just to try out the size (IFF the Aeris & Argentum lasts are the same). The style isn't as nice as the ones @Flanderian posted in #231 but at half the price...


Those are actually wing tips. The style is a U shaped short wing tip.


----------



## scottfranklin

Thanks for clarifying! Always nice to learn something new.


----------



## Tim Correll

scottfranklin said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Always nice to learn something new.


You're welcome.


----------



## Flanderian

scottfranklin said:


> Hmm, there's a U-cap derby in suede on sale at Yeossal () that may be worth getting just to try out the size (IFF the Aeris & Argentum lasts are the same). The style isn't as nice as the ones @Flanderian posted in #231 but at half the price...


A really marvelous deal, and a spectacularly beautiful shoe. What marvelous looking suede. Looks as plush as the Cape Buck on my vintage Church's.

I understand that the term wingtip is an Americanism, but as a generic description it's apt as to the nature of that broguing. But FWIW, a typical "longwing" will also have broguing on the toe.


----------



## winghus

More Meccariello


----------



## scottfranklin

Test Meccariello's ordered. My foot measurements (27cm long, <width> ~ 25.5cm would indicate a UK 9/US 9.5 in a D/E width, so the UK 9/E should be a decent test. For comparison, my Paul Evans (Newman chukka & Martin wholecut) are also size 9 and roomy, but not uncomfortably so. Ferragamo Gancini moccasins are 8.5D, comfortably snug. And Magnanni monk straps in a 41.5 but they run large. Worst case, I pay for shipping back to Singapore; best case I get confirmation on size, cool shoes at a good price, and potentially killer suede chukkas in my future!

@Flanderian : the Meccariello sizing page (https://www.meccarielloshoes.it/measuring-guide-2/) suggests a US 9.5 = UK 9, which is a half size down. Am I misunderstanding your post above about AM sizing up?


----------



## Flanderian

scottfranklin said:


> Test Meccariello's ordered. My foot measurements (27cm long, <width> ~ 25.5cm would indicate a UK 9/US 9.5 in a D/E width, so the UK 9/E should be a decent test. For comparison, my Paul Evans (Newman chukka & Martin wholecut) are also size 9 and roomy, but not uncomfortably so. Ferragamo Gancini moccasins are 8.5D, comfortably snug. And Magnanni monk straps in a 41.5 but they run large. Worst case, I pay for shipping back to Singapore; best case I get confirmation on size, cool shoes at a good price, and potentially killer suede chukkas in my future!
> 
> @Flanderian : the Meccariello sizing page (https://www.meccarielloshoes.it/measuring-guide-2/) suggests a US 9.5 = UK 9, which is a half size down. Am I misunderstanding your post above about AM sizing up?


Unfortunately, you did *not* misunderstand my post regarding sizing. Rather, *I* misinterpreted Yeassol's sizing chart for Meccariello, as revisiting it, it clearly recommends sizing *down* 1/2 size for the correct UK size compared to U.S. sizes. I've removed the misinformation contained in the original post, and apologize to all who may have read it.

Whether insufficient sleep, old age, poor eyesight, or general stupidity was the cause, I can only ponder. I truly detest misinformation, and hate spreading it, much less being its progenitor.

Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## scottfranklin

@Flanderian : No worries. Your information +/- for this thread is still off the charts!


----------



## RogerP

winghus said:


> More Meccariello


Absolutely sublime.


----------



## Flanderian

Vass U last -


----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> Vass U last -
> 
> View attachment 33547


Very tasty!


----------



## Flanderian

I guess amazing is in the eye of the beholder. I find these amazing, St. Crispins -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
While amazing may be, beautiful certainly is in the eye of the beholder and to my eye, those shoes are drop-dead gorgeous! I've just gotta get me a bigger closet...much bigger!


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispins -


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> While amazing may be, beautiful certainly is in the eye of the beholder and to my eye, those shoes are drop-dead gorgeous! I've just gotta get me a bigger closet...much bigger!


I, too, thought those were standouts in a thread of standouts. If I had a need, I'd have to buy, but alas.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispins -
> 
> View attachment 33648


I'm not normally a fan of "chukka monks" but these are spectacular.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I'm not normally a fan of "chukka monks" but these are spectacular.


Ah-ha! You ain't seen nothin' yet! Tomorrow is the Devil Shoe! :devil:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I'm not normally a fan of "chukka monks" but these are spectacular.


While I'm not a fan of double monks, I *do* like chukkas! When I lived in German many moons ago, I had a similar demi-boot (With a *glorious* and much needed pile lining! :cold that had a single monk closure. I found it both attractive and practical.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> I'm not normally a fan of "chukka monks" but these are spectacular.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## scottfranklin

It's mindboggling that I can order shoes from Singapore and coffee from Durham and both take the same amount of time to arrive. The suede Meccariellos arrived yesterday and I'm happy to report that @RogerP's reported experience (post #248) was not repeated. I ordered My foot measurements (27cm long, <width> ~ 25.5cm pointed to a UK 9/E and the fit is pretty good. It's a stiffer shoe and the heel is higher than I expected (but not unwelcomely so) .

I'm wearing it around the house for a few days to see any hot spots or chafing points pop up. I tend to have issues around the instep, and in these pictures you can see a hint of a crease there that might be an issue, but at the moment I'm inclined to keep them and look again at the suede chukka's that started this whole endeavor.

Scott


----------



## Fading Fast

scottfranklin said:


> It's mindboggling that I can order shoes from Singapore and coffee from Durham and both take the same amount of time to arrive. The suede Meccariellos arrived yesterday and I'm happy to report that @RogerP's reported experience (post #248) was not repeated. I ordered My foot measurements (27cm long, <width> ~ 25.5cm pointed to a UK 9/E and the fit is pretty good. It's a stiffer shoe and the heel is higher than I expected (but not unwelcomely so) .
> 
> I'm wearing it around the house for a few days to see any hot spots or chafing points pop up. I tend to have issues around the instep, and in these pictures you can see a hint of a crease there that might be an issue, but at the moment I'm inclined to keep them and look again at the suede chukka's that started this whole endeavor.
> 
> Scott
> 
> View attachment 33677
> View attachment 33678


It seems in the last year that over-seas ordering (at least to the US from Europe) has sped up dramatically. We've gotten items from Europe in under week; whereas, it used to take several weeks.

The shoes look awesome, hope the fit works out.


----------



## Flanderian

scottfranklin said:


> It's mindboggling that I can order shoes from Singapore and coffee from Durham and both take the same amount of time to arrive. The suede Meccariellos arrived yesterday and I'm happy to report that @RogerP's reported experience (post #248) was not repeated. I ordered My foot measurements (27cm long, <width> ~ 25.5cm pointed to a UK 9/E and the fit is pretty good. It's a stiffer shoe and the heel is higher than I expected (but not unwelcomely so) .
> 
> I'm wearing it around the house for a few days to see any hot spots or chafing points pop up. I tend to have issues around the instep, and in these pictures you can see a hint of a crease there that might be an issue, but at the moment I'm inclined to keep them and look again at the suede chukka's that started this whole endeavor.
> 
> Scott
> 
> View attachment 33677
> View attachment 33678


:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Flanderian

:devil: :devil: :devil:

St. C's -










:devil: :devil: :devil:

*+*


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those shoes are beautiful, but they scare me.The original owner may come around looking for payback...ya know, a sole for a soul! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Those shoes are beautiful, but they scare me.The original owner may come around looking for payback...ya know, a sole for a soul! LOL. :crazy:


New Jersey's own -










(Though my wife might claim it was instead one of her 8-year-old charges at bible camp this past week! )


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> :devil: :devil: :devil:
> 
> View attachment 33686
> 
> 
> :devil: :devil: :devil:
> 
> *+*
> 
> View attachment 33687


As you promised. They make the Parkmans look positively restrained!


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> New Jersey's own -
> 
> View attachment 33712
> 
> 
> (Though my wife might claim it was instead one of her 8-year-old charges at bible camp this past week! )












For any unfamiliar with the handsome fellow above, this is the Jersey Devil. Also known as the Leeds Devil, the supposed offspring of an unfortunate Mrs. Leeds.

While a fairly shy and elusive gent, he can much more easily be glimpsed after enjoying sufficient cups of -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looks like one of those black skeletal flying critters (I believe they were called Thestrals and per Luna Lovegood, they can only be seen by those who have seen death!) from a Harry Potter movie. If so, it seems "Butter Beer" would be the drink of choice to improve one's vision/chances of seeing the beast! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Looks like one of those black skeletal flying critters (I believe they were called Thestrals and per Luna Lovegood, they can only be seen by those who have seen death!) from a Harry Potter movie. If so, it seems "Butter Beer" would be the drink of choice to improve one's vision/chances of seeing the beast! LOL.


A staple of Piney lore, they are among The Pine Barrens' more colorful fauna!

Piney -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piney_(Pine_Barrens_resident)
Pine Barrens -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_Barrens_(New_Jersey)
Ong's Hat below -


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's in crust -


----------



## eagle2250

Those St C's are downright stunning....new kicks we all dream of!


----------



## Flanderian

St. C simplicity -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, simplicity is frequently beautiful and in the present instance that is clearly the case!


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's. Milkshake suede chukkas -


----------



## StephenRG

Antonio Meccariello:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Antonio Meccariello:


Very nice!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> St. C's. Milkshake suede chukkas -
> 
> View attachment 33828


Those are strikingly handsome! Is milkshake suede the same thing as sand suede...it sure looks like that is the case? :icon_scratch:


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> St. C's. Milkshake suede chukkas -
> 
> View attachment 33828


Humana Humana wow so gorgeous.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Those are strikingly handsome! Is milkshake suede the same thing as sand suede...it sure looks like that is the case? :icon_scratch:


"When _I_ use a word, it means just what I choose it to mean- neither more nor less." 

Perhaps I should copyright it! That's the term that came to mind while oogleing the lush beige suede. As its texture and color exactly remind me of the cool summer sweet. St. C uses such lovely hides.

But should you wish to term it sand suede (However prosaic! ) it's equally apt, even if not as entertaining.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> That's the term that came to mind while oogleing the lush beige suede.


Perhaps we can use food/drink for all colour descriptions. We already have merlot, whisky and coffee of course. But how about, "these beautiful Oxfords are available in roast beef and crispy chicken". Or "loafers can be ordered in yakitori, unagi and uni".


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Perhaps we can use food/drink for all colour descriptions. We already have merlot, whisky and coffee of course. But how about, "these beautiful Oxfords are available in roast beef and crispy chicken". Or "loafers can be ordered in yakitori, unagi and uni".


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> "When _I_ use a word, it means just what I choose it to mean- neither more nor less."
> 
> Perhaps I should copyright it! That's the term that came to mind while oogleing the lush beige suede. As its texture and color exactly remind me of the cool summer sweet. St. C uses such lovely hides.
> 
> But should you wish to term it sand suede (However prosaic! ) it's equally apt, even if not as entertaining.


LOL. Well then, milkshake suede it is and so it shall ever be...including the next time I wear my milkshake suede Desert Boots, fitted with the plantation crepe soles!


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> St. C's -
> 
> View attachment 33877


I've never been fond of u-wing type shoes.


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's.

An Eagle special!?


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> St. C's.
> 
> An Eagle special!?
> 
> View attachment 33919


I don't know with the blue stretch.

If only Fonzie had done something on "Happy Days" on skis and over a fish to describe these shoes.


----------



## StephenRG

Meccariello:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Meccariello:


Outstanding!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> St. C's.
> 
> An Eagle special!?
> 
> View attachment 33919


LOL. Someday soon, but the gussets will not be royal blue! However, those are surely tempting.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Someday soon, but the gussets will not be royal blue! However, those are surely tempting.


Knowing your fondness for both grain leather and Chelsea's I thought the blue gussets might slip through!


----------



## StephenRG

More Meccariello - and I am a sucker both for blue shoes and for double monks in that JL Chapel configuration:


----------



## StephenRG

And still more Meccariello - not sure what specifically to call this style.


----------



## Tim Correll

StephenRG said:


> And still more Meccariello - not sure what specifically to call this style.


A V wing tip.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> More Meccariello - and I am a sucker both for blue shoes and for double monks in that JL Chapel configuration:





StephenRG said:


> And still more Meccariello - not sure what specifically to call this style.


Both Beautiful shoes! Neither are my cup-of-tea, but that's neither here nor there.

Frankly they're both, but particularly the bottom pair, too exquisite to be defaced by being worn. Would be better on a stand on my mantel, properly displayed like any other art.


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> More Meccariello - and I am a sucker both for blue shoes and for double monks in that JL Chapel configuration:


Simply magnificent! I am assuming those beauties are shell cordovan...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> Simply magnificent! I am assuming those beauties are shell cordovan...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


I don't know.


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -

(A bit prosaic compared to the Meccariello's, but well conceived and executed none-the-less.)


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Through your photographic offerings, my friend, I find myself becoming an absolute raving fan of St, Crispin's ......now if only had the pocketbook to match my enthusiasm!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> More Meccariello - and I am a sucker both for blue shoes and for double monks in that JL Chapel configuration:


Blue shoes, hmm . . ? :devil:

St. C's StephenRG model -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL...I may be losing it, but the blue hue and mirror finish on those shoes actually hurts my eyes. Perhaps my sunglasses would help. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL...I may be losing it, but the blue hue and mirror finish on those shoes actually hurts my eyes. Perhaps my sunglasses would help. :icon_scratch:


Reminds me of the trunk scenes in Repo Man!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Reminds me of the trunk scenes in Repo Man!


"You don't want to look inside the trunk"

Those blue shoes have that kilty kilt, which is a no-no for me. Otherwise...nah, still a little too blue. But certainly amazing.


----------



## StephenRG

Meccariello - salt-water (or estuarine) crocodile.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> "You don't want to look inside the trunk"
> 
> Those blue shoes have that kilty kilt, which is a no-no for me. Otherwise...nah, still a little too blue. But certainly amazing.


I've seen blue neon that doesn't glow like that! :laughing:



StephenRG said:


> Meccariello - salt-water (or estuarine) crocodile.


Gorgeous!

I'm largely indifferent to exotic hides for their own sake, but when used masterfully, they can enhance a shoe's design to a remarkable extent, as I feel they do here.


----------



## Flanderian

Quietly exquisite St. C's -


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> Meccariello - salt-water (or estuarine) crocodile.


I'm pretty comfortable those cost more than my annual salary my first year out of college back in '85.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Quietly exquisite St. C's -
> 
> View attachment 34058


Very @upr_crust in style.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I'm pretty comfortable those cost more than my annual salary my first year out of college back in '85.


I would concur with my first annual salary out of college as well - definitely less than the cost of those shoes. 



Fading Fast said:


> Very @upr_crust in style.


I have several pairs of blue suede shoes, but no green - don't go putting ideas in my head


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I'm pretty comfortable those cost more than my annual salary my first year out of college back in '85.


As a Second Lieutenant, way back when, my gross salary was just over $500 per month. After taxes the amount left was something over $400. I'm pretty certain the crocodile hide penny loafers to which you refer, cost at least a year and a half to two years of my take home salary! LOL, I feel your pain. :crazy:


----------



## Woofa

One of the nice things about this thread is seeing the artistry being made/sold around the world. i, along with many here would not be able to afford most of it and to be honest I don't know how much I would buy even if I could. Many of these shoes, while beautiful, are not very versatile or conservative. Of course a pair here or there...


----------



## Tiger

upr_crust said:


> I would concur with my first annual salary out of college as well - definitely less than the cost of those shoes.
> 
> I have several pairs of blue suede shoes, but no green - don't go putting ideas in my head


Hope to have these by December...


----------



## Flanderian

Tiger said:


> Hope to have these by December...
> 
> View attachment 34066


Wow! Great looking chukkas! 👍

Whose make?


----------



## ItalianStyle

C&J?


----------



## Tiger

Flanderian said:


> Wow! Great looking chukkas! 👍
> 
> Whose make?


Yes, Crockett & Jones...the Chiltern.


----------



## Flanderian

Tiger said:


> Yes, Crockett & Jones...the Chiltern.


Enjoy them!

:beer:


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's for the summer? What to pair? I'd try a suit of silver grey tropical worsted, light weight white broadlcloth shirt with a spread collar, dark blue ancient madder tie in a small pattern and white linen PS, 3 points up.


----------



## Flanderian

Antonio Meccariello -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Antonio Meccariello -
> 
> View attachment 34170


Ah, a holecut


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ah, a holecut


Cute!


----------



## Flanderian

Vass -


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Keep that up and I will soon be a raving fan of rust hued suede leather art.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Keep that up and I will soon be a raving fan of rust hued suede leather art.


*N - I - C - E . . . ! :devil: *


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> St. C's -
> 
> View attachment 34226


Beautiful shoes.

The irony of my AAAC journey hit me this morning looking at these shoes.

Seven years ago, I made a major career move to leave corporate America - I work in finance - and to work for myself from home. A lot of stuff I'm sure no one cares about went into that long-in-coming decision, but part of it was to get some time for things other than work into my life as my corporate hours were 70-80 a week (and beyond that, with email/texting/etc., I was always a bit on).

Most places I had worked (including the last one) was mainly suits with some biz casual days (Fridays, holidays, parts of summer, etc.) mixed in. Hence, I had a pretty extensive suit (and all that goes with it) and biz casual wardrobe.

But it wasn't until I started working from home, which, with advances in technology, means I have almost no in-person meetings anymore, that I found AAAC. Beyond enjoying the people I've met and the community feel - which has become my favorite part - I have learned an insane amount about clothes and know I could really improve my suit and biz casual wardrobes if...I only had a reason to do so.

And that's the irony. After almost thirty years of dressing for work, I no longer have any reason to dress for work or even biz casual (except for a handful of days a year for which I have absolutely plenty of clothes already in my closet). Hence, I have all this new AAAC knowledge and see - like the above shoes - all these cool things I'd love to buy, but I have no opportunity to wear them.

Yet, I only acquired all this new knowledge and saw all these new things because changing how I work allowed me the time to interact on AAAC. That's it, thank you for indulging my rambling.

Oh, yes, if I had a reason, I'd want to buy those shoes, but they'd just sit in my closet next to several other pairs of very nice suede shoes that I already never wear.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Beautiful shoes.
> 
> The irony of my AAAC journey hit me this morning looking at these shoes.
> 
> Seven years ago, I made a major career move to leave corporate America - I work in finance - and to work for myself from home. A lot of stuff I'm sure no one cares about went into that long-in-coming decision, but part of it was to get some time for things other than work into my life as my corporate hours were 70-80 a week (and beyond that, with email/texting/etc., I was always a bit on).
> 
> Most places I had worked (including the last one) was mainly suits with some biz casual days (Fridays, holidays, parts of summer, etc.) mixed in. Hence, I had a pretty extensive suit (and all that go with it) and biz casual wardrobe.
> 
> But it wasn't until I started working from home, which, with advances in technology, means I have almost no in-person meetings anymore, that I found AAAC. Beyond enjoying the people I've met and the community feel - which has become my favorite part - I have learned an insane amount about clothes and know I could really improve my suit and biz casual wardrobes if...I only had a reason to do so.
> 
> And that's the irony. After almost thirty years of dressing for work, I no longer have any reason to dress for work or even biz casual (except for a handful of days a year for which I have absolutely plenty of clothes already in my closet). Hence, I have all this new AAAC knowledge and see - like the above shoes - all these cool things I'd love to buy, but I have no opportunity to wear them.
> 
> Yet, I only acquired all this new knowledge and saw all these new things because changing how I work allowed me the time to interact on AAAC. That's it, thank you for indulging my rambling.
> 
> Oh, yes, if I had a reason, I'd want to buy those shoes, but they'd just sit in my closet next to several other pairs of very nice suede shoes that I already never wear.


There's naught to be done but to create your own opportunities, and decide whether you wish to dress a bit more formally than the extremely casual (A kindness! :icon_saint7kg era in which we find ourselves requires. I.e., do you want to be you, or do you want to blend in with the herd? 

My own professional journey somewhat parallels your own. 5 days a week of corporate livery, followed my 20 years in my own business, followed by actual retirement roughly 10 years ago. But when I had my business, while I worked from home, much of my time was spent with clients and prospective clients for which I wore suits. In fact, most of what my tailor made was during that era. But upon retirement, I found myself never putting on a suit, and would rarely need a sport jacket. But I seek out opportunities to wear my sport jackets just for the pleasure of the creativity of putting together an ensemble I enjoy. *H**l,* should I wish to take myself to lunch, and pick up some groceries on the bounce, no one knows, but more importantly, *no one really cares;* but me, and it gives me pleasure! 

But I pick and choose my spots carefully, an afternoon spent as described? Fine! Attending a family function with son-in-law's family who dresses very casually? (And who have already marked me down as a bit odd anyway, perspicacious as they are! ) And I'll make a point of not wearing a jacket or tie. Not because I'm concerned that they would like me any the better or worse for it, but because I know it would make these nice people less comfortable, and I dislike giving offense. (Unintentionally! :devil


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's Green Meanies -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> There's naught to be done but to create your own opportunities, and decide whether you wish to dress a bit more formally than the extremely casual (A kindness! :icon_saint7kg era in which we find ourselves requires. I.e., do you want to be you, or do you want to blend in with the herd?
> 
> My own professional journey somewhat parallels your own. 5 days a week of corporate livery, followed my 20 years in my own business, followed by actual retirement roughly 10 years ago. But when I had my business, while I worked from home, much of my time was spent with clients and prospective clients for which I wore suits. In fact, most of what my tailor made was during that era. But upon retirement, I found myself never putting on a suit, and would rarely need a sport jacket. But I seek out opportunities to wear my sport jackets just for the pleasure of the creativity of putting together an ensemble I enjoy. *H**l,* should I wish to take myself to lunch, and pick up some groceries on the bounce, no one knows, but more importantly, *no one really cares;* but me, and it gives me pleasure!
> 
> But I pick and choose my spots carefully, an afternoon spent as described? Fine! Attending a family function with son-in-law's family who dresses very casually? (And who have already marked me down as a bit odd anyway, perspicacious as they are! ) And I'll make a point of not wearing a jacket or tie. Not because I'm concerned that they would like me any the better or worse for it, but because I know it would make these nice people less comfortable, and I dislike giving offense. (Unintentionally! :devil


 A lot of parallels. Here's one of the things, the way I dress now - chinos, OCBD, sport coat, cashmere or shetland sweater, bucks or desert boots (obviously I'm generalizing) - has me overdressed for most situations. To take it up another level - to dress trousers, more-refined sport coat and tie - or one level past that - a suit, etc. - would really have me standing out and, as you note, that would - and I don't want to - make people uncomfortable.

And the few times I need to dress well (or stretch it so that I can), I have a ridiculous amount of options in my existing wardrobe. As noted, sure I could buy the suede shoes and even come up with a reason to wear them, I don't know, four or five times a year (that's stretching the number), but then the very nice and already-existing-in-my-closet suede shoes I own would have to go unworn.

The one time I dressed up to run errands just didn't work for me - I didn't enjoy the clothes wearing them that way. And that only happened because I needed to dress up much later in the day, so I gave it a shot. No, unless something changes (and it could, the future is unknown), I think my days of buying nice clothes are pretty much behind me.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> A lot of parallels. Here's one of the things, the way I dress now - chinos, OCBD, sport coat, cashmere or shetland sweater, bucks or desert boots (obviously I'm generalizing) - has me overdressed for most situations. To take it up another level - to dress trousers, more-refined sport coat and tie - or one level past that - a suit, etc. - would really have me standing out and, as you note, that would - and I don't want to - make people uncomfortable.
> 
> And the few times I need to dress well (or stretch it so that I can), I have a ridiculous amount of options in my existing wardrobe. As noted, sure I could buy the suede shoes and even come up with a reason to wear them, I don't know, four or five times a year (that's stretching the number), but then the very nice and already-existing-in-my-closet suede shoes I own would have to go unworn.
> 
> The one time I dressed up to run errands just didn't work for me - I didn't enjoy the clothes wearing them that way. And that only happened because I needed to dress up much later in the day, so I gave it a shot. No, unless something changes (and it could, the future is unknown), I think my days of buying nice clothes are pretty much behind me.


It is a conundrum! :icon_scratch:

Most such purchases are in my past also, as good quality tends to last, and I already have a lifetime supply!


----------



## Flanderian

Vass, Horween #8 shell -


----------



## StephenRG

Graziat Taipei:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Graziat Taipei:


That's very similar to high fashion from 1966, the so-called Continental Style, in opposition to the then dominant TNSIL.


----------



## Flanderian

Sorry for the small photo, but the hide of this St. C deserves to be seen!


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ yes they do.


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:


My heavens! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -


----------



## mlenecare

This thread is inspiring me. I need to be more successful so that my wife will allow me to buy $1300 dollar shoes.


----------



## RogerP

Chocolate and Caramel Bonafes today. Boot season officially begins after Labour Day.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Chocolate and Caramel Bonafes today. Boot season officially begins after Labour Day.


Magnificent!

:beer:


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> St. C's -
> 
> View attachment 34383


TBH not sure there's much point in a medallion when the graining is so prominent. Doesn't mean I'd refuse to wear 'em, of course...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> TBH not sure there's much point in a medallion when the graining is so prominent. Doesn't mean I'd refuse to wear 'em, of course...


I think you're right!

In fact, I literally didn't notice them for that reason until you drew my attention to them. Gilding the lily. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

RogerP said:


> Chocolate and Caramel Bonafes today. Boot season officially begins after Labour Day.


Classic


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> St. C's -
> 
> View attachment 34383


Magnificent...simply magnificent! 😍


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> St. C's -
> 
> View attachment 34383


Magnificent...simply magnificent! 😍


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> St. C's -
> 
> View attachment 34383


Sublime. St. C and AM chukka offerings are pretty much the pinnacle of the style.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Magnificent...simply magnificent! 😍


I'm glad you approve! And for no more than the cost of a driveable used car, you could have a pair like them! 

Have you picked up your Lucchese boots yet?


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Sublime. St. C and AM chukka offerings are pretty much the pinnacle of the style.


A worthy analog to your splendid collection! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Vass, I believe. Purple Reign -


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> A worthy analog to your splendid collection! 👍


Why thank you sir!


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Why thank you sir!


:beer:


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Gatsby:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G Gatsby:


Lovely shoes! Do you know the significance of the Weston text?


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Lovely shoes! Do you know the significance of the Weston text?


No. If I had to guess, it would be that G&G are now occupying a building previously occupied by Weston.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> No. If I had to guess, it would be that G&G are now occupying a building previously occupied by Weston.


Thanks!

:beer:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I'm glad you approve! And for no more than the cost of a driveable used car, you could have a pair like them!
> 
> Have you picked up your Lucchese boots yet?


Actually a very nice FedEx guy delivered the new Lucchese's to our front door just yesterday. They are everything I expected and more, but alas, the shoe/boot hoard seems to be growing out of control once again and I must restrain myself. So paraphrasing the Soup Nazi from the old Seinfeld episodes, there will be "no Saint C's for you(read as for me)" ...at least no in the next six months or so!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Actually a very nice FedEx guy delivered the new Lucchese's to our front door just yesterday. They are everything I expected and more, but alas, the shoe/boot hoard seems to be growing out of control once again and I must restrain myself. So paraphrasing the Soup Nazi from the old Seinfeld episodes, there will be "no Saint C's for you(read as for me)" ...at least no in the next six months or so!


Ah, delightful, I know how much you prize them! They're beautiful boots!

Have you considered surreptitiously constructing an underground shoe bunker, beyond the scrutiny of SWMBO?


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Actually a very nice FedEx guy delivered the new Lucchese's to our front door just yesterday. They are everything I expected and more, but alas, the shoe/boot hoard seems to be growing out of control once again and I must restrain myself. So paraphrasing the Soup Nazi from the old Seinfeld episodes, there will be "no Saint C's for you(read as for me)" ...at least no in the next six months or so!


I count the Fed Ex and UPS guys as among my day-to-day friends now. Nice guys, but sad that I know them so well.


----------



## Flanderian

St. C -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> St. C -
> 
> View attachment 34456


When these were posted, @RogerP felt a tap on his shoulder, turned but no one was there.

It was the sartorial boot universe reaching out to him.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> When these were posted, @RogerP felt a tap on his shoulder, turned but no one was there.
> 
> It was the sartorial boot universe reaching out to him.


No doubt, more than a tad Rogerish!


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> When these were posted, @RogerP felt a tap on his shoulder, turned but no one was there.
> 
> It was the sartorial boot universe reaching out to him.


Oh my.... very me!


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing as in scare the horses in the street!  Vass alligator wholecut -


----------



## RogerP

Well those aren't for the mild mannered! I will say that Vass REALLY know what they are doing when it comes to cutting patterns for gator footwear. Just look at how the scales transition from a linear to a radial pattern right at the toe - giving almost the visual distinction of toe caps in a wholecut. And perfect symmetry in pattern between right and left shoes. Bravo.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Well those aren't for the mild mannered! I will say that Vass REALLY know what they are doing when it comes to cutting patterns for gator footwear. Just look at how the scales transition from a linear to a radial pattern right at the toe - giving almost the visual distinction of toe caps in a wholecut. And perfect symmetry in pattern between right and left shoes. Bravo.


Yes, beautiful work for what it is! I suspect that whoever commissioned them was quite pleased with the results.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Yes, beautiful work for what it is! I suspect that whoever commissioned them was quite pleased with the results.


I'd wear 'em.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I'd wear 'em.


You, Sir, are a brave man! irate:


----------



## mlenecare

The craftsmanship is absolutely amazing. I'm trying to think of an occasion that I could get away with wearing something like that....... Ideas?


----------



## Flanderian

mlenecare said:


> The craftsmanship is absolutely amazing. I'm trying to think of an occasion that I could get away with wearing something like that....... Ideas?


Wherever this guy hangs!


----------



## mlenecare

Flanderian said:


> Wherever this guy hangs!
> 
> View attachment 34619


That's definitely my new look. Now I just have to go get my ears pierced.


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## Flanderian

Vass


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's -


----------



## Flanderian

Vass -


----------



## Flanderian

Vass -


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> Vass -
> 
> View attachment 34781


That's pretty hideous IMO.


----------



## StephenRG

winghus said:


> That's pretty hideous IMO.


I don't think they're hideous, but I do think they're a misfire. _De gustibus...._


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier - oh yes







:


----------



## Flanderian

winghus said:


> That's pretty hideous IMO.


Amazing? Yes! Attractive? Uh . . .  .


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier - oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Amazing! Would you actually wear them?


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Amazing! Would you actually wear them?


Without hesitation.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Without hesitation.


Aesthetically, they're fine. The workmanship is gorgeous. But my tastes are more traditional. What would you wear them with?


----------



## cmoore

I have trouble matching blue shoes to anything not casual. They're just a little too rock and/or roll for me in a suit, and I wouldn't wear a wholecut like that with jeans. But someone more adventurous, not trying to go straight classic, those would be awesome.


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Aesthetically, they're fine. The workmanship is gorgeous. But my tastes are more traditional. What would you wear them with?


I'd darken them slightly - a bit bright for me. Then I'd pair them with a navy blazer and grey flannels.


----------



## winghus

RogerP said:


> I'd darken them slightly - a bit bright for me. Then I'd pair them with a navy blazer and grey flannels.


Yeah blue shoes look great with grey pants.


----------



## Flanderian

winghus said:


> Yeah blue shoes look great with grey pants.


On you, Roger, I could see it! You're still young enough and have the requisite panache to deal with this aesthetic. Sadly, we are not all so blessed.


----------



## mlenecare

I wear blue suede loafers and wingtips regularly but I can’t imagine being able to wear those even though they are amazing. Partially it is the boldness of the color but also it’s just that I generally can’t pull shoes like that off. The biggest reason for that being that I look like a clown in anything more than a slightly elongated last. I’m a little over 5’9” and I wear a size US 12 D or E. Although my heel is more of a B/C width. I’m other words I have duck feet.😣


----------



## Flanderian

mlenecare said:


> I wear blue suede loafers and wingtips regularly but I can't imagine being able to wear those even though they are amazing. Partially it is the boldness of the color but also it's just that I generally can't pull shoes like that off. The biggest reason for that being that I look like a clown in anything more than a slightly elongated last. I'm a little over 5'9" and I wear a size US 12 D or E. Although my heel is more of a B/C width. I'm other words I have duck feet.😣


I've thought about men who have a greater foot size to height ratio and the very issue you highlight. Indeed, I've likely joined them. Having shrunken to somewhere around 5'8", and having a size 11 foot, it has become noticeable in some instances. I have a pair of Cheaney chukkas on their slightly elongated 125 last, and as I was sitting on my internist's exam table, he glanced down and remarked, "Gee, you've got pretty big feet!" 

While I only have a pair of saddles in blue suede, I like blue shoes and have admired a pair of blue suede tassel loafers for several years. And I've seen traditional oxfords in discreet shades of dark blue that digress only slightly from black which could easily be worn with right blue or grey suits and jackets. But these elegant shoes are sufficiently striking that it takes a man with both elegance and panache to do so successfully, and since RogerP has shared his personal style with us, I believe he could do so well.


----------



## StephenRG

Article by Justin F about Septieme Largeur expanding into Asia - some amazing patination on show. https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2019/09/septieme-largeur-expands-to-vietnam.html


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Article by Justin F about Septieme Largeur expanding into Asia - some amazing patination on show. https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2019/09/septieme-largeur-expands-to-vietnam.html


I could have used that guy's advice back in the day, when I was expected to keep a mirror shine on my duty shoes and boots. But alas, that train has left the station.


----------



## Flanderian

Vass MTO -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A rather magnificent twist on the cap toe boot design. Small, seemingly insignificant changes can make such a big difference!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A rather magnificent twist on the cap toe boot design. Small, seemingly insignificant changes can make such a big difference!


Agreed and, once again, I can almost feel the keystrokes be pressed by @RogerP as he puts in his order. Those look so him.


----------



## RogerP

Agreed with the above - these were an inspired makeup. The red-brown suede insert for the shaft takes these boots from good to great.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Agreed with the above - these were an inspired makeup. The red-brown suede insert for the shaft takes these boots from good to great.


Come on, tell us the truth, you're thinking about them. In between those super-smart lawyer thoughts you have, you're thinking, "darn those are nice boots," "wouldn't mind having a pair..."


----------



## cmoore

RogerP said:


> The red-brown suede insert for the shaft takes these boots from good to great.


Exactly. 
I don't always like the combinations of suede and leather I see in some shoes. This is one of the best examples of it done in a way that's really complementary. Plus, the subtle shape on the caps are great and the waist... it's just a really elegant last. I want a pair.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Come on, tell us the truth, you're thinking about them. In between those super-smart lawyer thoughts you have, you're thinking, "darn those are nice boots," "wouldn't mind having a pair..."


Oh I would rock those in a heartbeat - no doubt about it! And I don't have a true dress boot in a medium-dark brown..... Yeah, it's not hard to talk myself into a pair!


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Oh I would rock those in a heartbeat - no doubt about it! And I don't have a true dress boot in a medium-dark brown..... Yeah, it's not hard to talk myself into a pair!


You're only a mental click or two away from a website click to buy.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Oh I would rock those in a heartbeat - no doubt about it! And I don't have a true dress boot in a medium-dark brown..... Yeah, it's not hard to talk myself into a pair!





Fading Fast said:


> You're only a mental click or two away from a website click to buy.


In full disclosure, the image was purloined from Ascot Shoes. (Which I suspect is already known.)


__
https://ascotshoes.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F187774147789

The MTO makeup was not attributed, but as the majority of their offerings appear to be Vass,, that is to whom I attributed them. Possible it could be another maker, St. C, etc.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> In full disclosure, the image was purloined from Ascot Shoes. (Which I suspect is already known.)
> 
> 
> __
> https://ascotshoes.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F187774147789
> 
> The MTO makeup was not attributed, but as the majority of their offerings appear to be Vass,, that is to whom I attributed them. Possible it could be another maker, St. C, etc.


Here's my call, a man who can argue in front of the Canadian Supreme court can find where to buy those boots if they are for sale somewhere on earth.


----------



## cmoore

Hmm -- U last. I don't own any Vass but description says that's a lower instep last.

So my high instep saved me contemplating a $1200 pair of boots. Thank heaven for small favors.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Here's my call, a man who can argue in front of the Canadian Supreme court can find where to buy those boots if they are for sale somewhere on earth.


As I know the owner of those boots, that would not be a difficult task.


----------



## Flanderian

Very similar to the boots in post #407, these have slightly different and lighter hides, and an open throat. And I think I may like them even better. Also MTO via Ascot Shoes, from, I believe, Vass. -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Very similar to the boots in post #407, these have slightly different and lighter hides, and an open throat. And I think I may like them even better.


Get both, then.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Get both, then.


:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## StephenRG

Aubercy ghillies in green and red. (H/T Justin FitzP):


----------



## StephenRG

And also from Aubercy, almost the antithesis of those ghillies - possibly the most exquisite wholecut I've seen:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Aubercy ghillies in green and red. (H/T Justin FitzP):





StephenRG said:


> And also from Aubercy, almost the antithesis of those ghillies - possibly the most exquisite wholecut I've seen:
> View attachment 35218


My style is moderately classic, and I wouldn't wear any of these if I were paid. But Aubercy makes some of the most beautiful and exquisitely made shoes I've ever seen. The work is so precise and delicate. Works of art! 👍


----------



## StephenRG

Fugashin - the shoes themselves are nice but nothing remarkable, but the patination is exceptional, IMO. I don't know whether Flanderian would wear them - I assuredly would:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Fugashin - the shoes themselves are nice but nothing remarkable, but the patination is exceptional, IMO. I don't know whether Flanderian would wear them - I assuredly would:


One should always carefully assay what Flanderian will do! irate:

(Likely, so as to not repeat the mistake!)

Handsome boots! And as touted, lovely patination!


----------



## Flanderian

Vass appears to do a fair number of MTO 3-hide spectators. I'm afraid I don't find many of them attractive. This spectator on, I believe, their S last is an exception! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing? Perhaps not, but an interesting and good looking contemporary take on the classic spectator. I've seen more than a few reinterpretations of classic spectators, and frankly, I find many aesthetically unsuccessful. This is an exception! To my eye, it's both harmonious and graceful, and the hides are lovely. Private label from Herring, it's made by Carlos Santos in Portugal which assures both quality build and fine quality hides. A very nice value at $283. Were I a younger man, with different priorities, I'd likely be sorely tempted.

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/herring/farnborough_two-tone-shoes/tan-calf-and-navy-suede


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Very similar to the boots in post #407, these have slightly different and lighter hides, and an open throat. And I think I may like them even better. Also MTO via Ascot Shoes, from, I believe, Vass. -
> 
> View attachment 35169


Definitely Vass. 😁 And the open lacing combined with the soft suede shaft accommodate my high instep most comfortably.

That pic was slightly overexposed due to the flash. This is a better representation of the colour:


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Definitely Vass. 😁 And the open lacing combined with the soft suede shaft accommodate my high instep most comfortably.


Are these yours, Roger? :icon_scratch: I thought they might be something that would appeal.

Edit: Ah, my question answered! A beautiful pair of boots! I like this particular combination a good deal better with the open throat!

:beer:


----------



## RogerP

)


Flanderian said:


> Are these yours, Roger? :icon_scratch: I thought they might be something that would appeal.


Yessir!

Interestingly, they had been originally conceived, ordered and delivered with closed lacing. Alas, Vass made them with the wrong width. For the remake (which Ascot obtained in an astonishingly short period of time) I requested open lacing just to hedge my bet on fit. And as it happens, I prefer the aesthetics of the open-lace remake to the original below:


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> )
> 
> Yessir!
> 
> Interestingly, they had been originally conceived, ordered and delivered with closed lacing. Alas, Vass made them with the wrong width. For the remake (which Ascot obtained in an astonishingly short period of time) I requested open lacing just to hedge my bet on fit. And as it happens, I prefer the aesthetics of the open-lace remake to the original below:


*Wow!!!* :happy:

Those are truly the _Stupefyin Jones_ of boots!

(For those youngsters under the age of 60, _Stupefyin Jones_ was a hillbilly lass in Al Capp's _Lil' Abner_ comics who was so devastatingly sexy that she would strike any man beholding her dumb with desire!)

Can be viewed here for those not offended by a comic book depiction of a scantily attired hillbilly lass -

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...u_kAhXnlOAKHbY_DewQMwhWKA0wDQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## cmoore

RogerP said:


> Definitely Vass. 😁 And the open lacing combined with the soft suede shaft accommodate my high instep most comfortably.


These work open or closed lacing to my eye. It's a good combination, too, the colors being subtly different but complementing each other.

What last is that? K ?


----------



## RogerP

cmoore said:


> These work open or closed lacing to my eye. It's a good combination, too, the colors being subtly different but complementing each other.
> 
> What last is that? K ?


Yes it's K last in a wide fitting. K is to confining for me in a tall boot in standard width.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Vass appears to do a fair number of MTO 3-hide spectators. I'm afraid I don't find many of them attractive. This spectator on, I believe, their S last is an exception! 👍
> 
> View attachment 35255


Absolutely stunning! Sex on a sole (er, perhaps that should be two soles). :amazing:


----------



## mlenecare

StephenRG said:


> And also from Aubercy, almost the antithesis of those ghillies - possibly the most exquisite wholecut I've seen:
> View attachment 35218


My first thought when I saw these was that they looked like a DDG1000


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Amazing? Perhaps not, but an interesting and good looking contemporary take on the classic spectator.
> 
> https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/herring/farnborough_two-tone-shoes/tan-calf-and-navy-suede
> View attachment 35257


This supports my general view that the only saddle shoes I like are those that don't look like saddle shoes.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> This supports my general view that the only saddle shoes I like are those that don't look like saddle shoes.


I'm with you on that.


----------



## StephenRG

St. Crispin - and I think these are pretty incredible:


----------



## cmoore

StephenRG said:


> This supports my general view that the only saddle shoes I like are those that don't look like saddle shoes.


The one (and only) place I ever liked saddle shoes was golf shoes. For some reason weird garish spectators seemed to work there for me. A favorite teacher in High School used to wear saddle shoes and spectators on the occasional Friday (and he wore them well, they suited his personality) so the goofy two tone reminded me of him and I stuck with it for a couple pair of golf shoes. Sort of a tribute to Mr. Peabody.

Alas, I got a plain pair this year. I've gone to monochrome grey, golf shoes having evolved into the more casual style of other athletic shoes in recent years.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> St. Crispin - and I think these are pretty incredible:


Beautiful! 👍


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Beautiful! 👍


I think they'd make my top 5 of the shoes in this thread. As I posted on Justin F's FB wall, easy enough to come up with something new by buggering about and adding stuff, but to create something original and yet classical takes real talent.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> St. Crispin - and I think these are pretty incredible:


I am imagining these as a tall boot. Which is a problem, because I really need to get to work. Could be the most epic dress boots in history. Like, seriously. Make mine in a damned-near-black shade of Oxblood. I'd wear them with pretty much every suit I own.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> I am imagining these as a tall boot. Which is a problem, because I really need to get to work. Could be the most epic dress boots in history. Like, seriously. Make mine in a damned-near-black shade of Oxblood. I'd wear them with pretty much every suit I own.


Nice to know you kept the Supreme Court waiting as you daydreamed about your boot collection. 

Kidding aside, they would make a heck of a boot especially in the near-black-oxblood you suggest.


----------



## Flanderian

Sorry if they're not your idea of amazing, but this updated casual classic is right in my wheelhouse! C&J for Ben Silver -


----------



## Tiger

Fading Fast said:


> Nice to know you kept the Supreme Court waiting as you daydreamed about your boot collection.
> 
> Kidding aside, they would make a heck of a boot especially in the near-black-oxblood you suggest.


I'd want it in more of a burgundy/oxblood, but the general is idea is brilliant, RogerP!


----------



## Tiger

Flanderian said:


> Sorry if they're not your idea of amazing, but this updated casual classic is right in my wheelhouse! C&J for Ben Silver -
> 
> View attachment 35372


Reminds me of this Herring Wildsmith offering:


----------



## Flanderian

Tiger said:


> Reminds me of this Herring Wildsmith offering:
> 
> View attachment 35374


Both kilties and monk straps have their fair share of detractors here. So I wonder what the reaction would be to this shoe!? 

I like both when well integrated into the design of a shoe.

An example of what I consider good use of a monk strap is this chukka with a monk strap from Herring, which I would find both functional and very pleasing! Another value priced quality boot from Spain, if I didn't already have a pair of dark brown suede chukkas, I'd likely pick up a pair of these.


----------



## RogerP

I like that very much indeed!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Sorry if they're not your idea of amazing, but this updated casual classic is right in my wheelhouse! C&J for Ben Silver -
> 
> View attachment 35372


They are indeed a memorably beautiful example of leather art and I have so loved and have worn both penny loafers and a pair of Tassel loafers fitted with a Kiltie aprons under the tassels, but I must say combining the two design features in a single pair of shoes does seem a bit much for my taste.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> They are indeed a memorably beautiful example of leather art and I have so loved and have worn both penny loafers and a pair of Tassel loafers fitted with a Kiltie aprons under the tassels, but I must say combining the two design features in a single pair of shoes does seem a bit much for my taste.


Something to ponder. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Not amazing enough!?
Sorry, scotch grain Adelaides from Vass, gotta show 'em! irate:


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Vass again!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, scotch grain Adelaides from Vass, gotta show 'em! irate:


The broguing is almost too refined for the leather. Almost...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> The broguing is almost too refined for the leather. Almost...


Vass uses about the nicest grained hides I've seen. In fact, all of their upper materials are uniformly splendid.

How much is Vass RTW now, $700 -$800? It's hard to describe any footwear costing that much as good value, but when you consider the hides and build, I do think Vass is one of the better values in that league!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Not amazing enough!?
> Sorry, scotch grain Adelaides from Vass, gotta show 'em! irate:
> 
> View attachment 35404


Egad. Once again I must deal with the undeniable pain of unrequited love! 😭 But oh well, been there, done that, got the T-shirt.


----------



## RogerP

That colour and texture of grain is just stunning. Reminds me of EG's Rosewood Country Calf. I'd hate to be predictable and ponder the awesomeness of a boot version..... yikes..... too late. :hidden:


----------



## StephenRG

Justin FitzPatrick - not so much the shoe but the colour:










I don't see this one as a boot, though


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A tad unusual, but rather pleasant.....yes, no?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Justin FitzPatrick - not so much the shoe but the colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see this one as a boot, though


Agreed! Lovely design and making, but not something I could wish to wear.


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> Justin FitzPatrick - not so much the shoe but the colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see this one as a boot, though


But perfect for a MGM Technicolar musical from the '50s.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Agreed! Lovely design and making, but not something I could wish to wear.


On the "wear" side of the line for me - but only just.


----------



## winghus

StephenRG said:


> Justin FitzPatrick - not so much the shoe but the colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see this one as a boot, though


If they were darker I'd wear them. I have a navy suede wholecut I wear as often as I can get away with it.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> Justin FitzPatrick - not so much the shoe but the colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see this one as a boot, though


An interesting shade. Perhaps pared with a palest-grey summer suit? At a daytime wedding? In Miami?


----------



## cmoore

RogerP said:


> An interesting shade. Perhaps pared with a palest-grey summer suit? At a daytime wedding? In Miami?


Hah, not quite as bad as Miami Vice fashion, but yeah. A really light suit might suit them for me. I'm not really a blue shoe guy, though, but I just can't imagine these with my dark navy. I'd totally dig them in daytime for someone a little more flamboyant though.

I was thinking it was funny that this is a non japanese shoes thread and the color reminds me of a pretty classic Japanese color. I have pens a very similar color.


----------



## StephenRG

Stephane Jimenez:


----------



## StephenRG

St. Crispin


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those green beauties in post #467 are indeed quite magnificent, but alas, I am not sure a retiree would have much opportunity to wear such. It's probably just as well, for I doubt that I could afford them.. I'll just look at them and dream!


----------



## StephenRG

@RogerP: according to Leffot, St. Crispin's have a trunk show in Toronto - November 18 & 19

Happy to help


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> @RogerP: according to Leffot, St. Crispin's have a trunk show in Toronto - November 18 & 19
> 
> Happy to help


Oh no....


----------



## StephenRG

Meccariello:


----------



## eagle2250

A very handsome pair of dress boots, for sure. Sir, you have good taste in footwear!


----------



## RogerP

AM rocks. Hard.


----------



## RogerP

Flashback to my first pair of St. Crispin's. The fitting was undertaken by personally Phillip Car at a LeatherFoot trunk show (and photo credit goes to LF also). Two small adjustments were made to the classic last. And the result remains, for me, a truly sublime set of chukkas with bespoke-level (_very good_ bespoke, that is) level of fit and comfort.


----------



## StephenRG

More boots, this time from G&G. Who doesn't like a little grain?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Memorably handsome, for sure!


----------



## StephenRG

A French company I'd not heard of before - JM Legazel. Their thing is patination. As I think their overall offering is what is amazing - at least, in regards to their patination - rather than any one style of shoe, here's a link to their collection, rather than my selecting a single shoe. (FWIW my attention was drawn to them by JF today who posted a pic of a pair of patina'ed pink boots. As I responded on his FB page, just because you can doesn't mean you should.)

("Suivant" means "next" or "following")
https://jmlegazel.com/collections/men-shoes?_=pf&page=1


----------



## ran23

where do you click for the US site????


----------



## StephenRG

ran23 said:


> where do you click for the US site????


I suspect that they haven't yet set it up, popup to the contrary. Their FB page for the US store has a link to a US site but that automatically redirects to the regular French site.


----------



## StephenRG

Fugashin Saigon - and I think that these would find far more wearers than many of the shoes I've posted here (aside from the "no-pointy-toe" brigade  ).


----------



## StephenRG

More G&G grain.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> St. Crispin


Were I ever to wear a dressier green oxford, it would likely be these! 👍

Simply lovely!


----------



## Flanderian

J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ oh @RogerP I think a pair of boots is calling out to you.


----------



## StephenRG

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ oh @RogerP I think a pair of boots is calling out to you.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> View attachment 35941


Perhaps Eagle will allow him to use his shoe closet annex. :happy:


----------



## RogerP

LOL you guys!  Yeah those would be most welcome in the rotation - in addition to probably 3 or 4 additional pairs of Justin's button boots.


----------



## Fading Fast

The Roger P shoe warehouse pic is very funny.


----------



## Flanderian

EG's -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A rather unusual collection of hues to be found in a spectator shoe design, but beautifully and wonderfully made, no less! However, where might one wear such a design? :icon_scratch:


----------



## RogerP

Black and grey spectators? With any cool shade of grey.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A rather unusual collection of hues to be found in a spectator shoe design, but beautifully and wonderfully made, no less! However, where might one wear such a design? :icon_scratch:


Why, on the streets of Gotham! 3-piece chalk stripe charcoal flannels. Or the same suit in a Fox Brothers midnight glen plaid. Believe I may have seen this particular shade of grey hide before, and it was described as cloud grey museum calf.

:happy:


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Black and grey spectators? With any cool shade of grey.


Magnificent! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Sorry, don't know the maker, though I believe they are European, rather than Asian.


----------



## winghus

John Lobb spiral cut Strand Saint Crepin


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, don't know the maker, though I believe they are European, rather than Asian.
> 
> View attachment 36133


Very handsome pair. We just don't see enough fiddleback or beveled waists on our shoes. I think it is one of the design features that result in western boot designs fitting so comfortably on the foot.


----------



## Flanderian

winghus said:


> John Lobb spiral cut Strand Saint Crepin


Very handsome and elegant!


----------



## SG_67

winghus said:


> John Lobb spiral cut Strand Saint Crepin


examples such as this make me rethink my "I don't need black shoes" policy.


----------



## StephenRG

Stephane Jimenez:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Stephane Jimenez:


Yikes!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Yikes!


That's OK. Here are some Vass shoes in hatchgrain to calm you down...or perhaps not


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> That's OK. Here are some Vass shoes in hatchgrain to calm you down...or perhaps not


Those beauties are more likely to stir one's passions, than to calm one down!


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:


Beautiful shape and make. And the hide works well within the context of the aesthetic of the shoe. But while said hide is undoubtedly a rare and costly reptile exotic, it achieves the distinction of being virtually indistinguishable from that used on the plastic horrors found in the bargain bin at Walmart. 😭


----------



## StephenRG

G&G - lizard:










I seem to have posted a fair number of exotics recently. I was not a fan of them in general but it appears that much of my disdain stems from the execution - too much fashion-forward design. But most of the examples I've posted here are so well-done, aside from any "wow" element, that I have largely changed my mind about exotics. I won't buy any though - between price and potential contact dermatitis, it's unlikely I'd find anything.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G - lizard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have posted a fair number of exotics recently. I was not a fan of them in general but it appears that much of my disdain stems from the execution - too much fashion-forward design. But most of the examples I've posted here are so well-done, aside from any "wow" element, that I have largely changed my mind on the aesthetics. I won't buy any though - between price and potential contact dermatitis, it's unlikely I'd find anything.


These are really beautiful, and a perfect aesthetic synthesis of hide and design!

What's the hide, lizard?


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> G&G - lizard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have posted a fair number of exotics recently. I was not a fan of them in general but it appears that much of my disdain stems from the execution - too much fashion-forward design. But most of the examples I've posted here are so well-done, aside from any "wow" element, that I have largely changed my mind on the aesthetics. I won't buy any though - between price and potential contact dermatitis, it's unlikely I'd find anything.


The gusseted slip on is so convenient to wear and the handsomness of the completed design and overall quality of of the construction make them hard to resist, but alas, I must do so...or my conscience would...well make me feel gluttonous with my footwear!~


----------



## winghus

Enzo Bonafe MTO


----------



## StephenRG

winghus said:


> Enzo Bonafe MTO


Did you know that that particular model is designed specifically for Toronto attorneys?


----------



## winghus

StephenRG said:


> Did you know that that particular model is designed specifically for Toronto attorneys?


It's obvious.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> Did you know that that particular model is designed specifically for Toronto attorneys?


----------



## Flanderian

C&J Handgrade -


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Now that is pretty slick.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Now that is pretty slick.


For your viewing pleasure! :devil:

https://www.crockettandjones.com/charlton-chestnut-calf/


----------



## Flanderian

*Vass up!?!? 








*


----------



## Flanderian

*The Roger P Model -*

Vass, I believe.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Right now, @RogerP is arguing some super-important case, but an ever so slight mental ripple caused him to pause for a fraction of a second. He rapidly resumed winning his case, not even knowing that the tiny ripple was the universe telling him this boot is here.


----------



## RogerP

Those would answer the black dress boot question quite conclusively. Although I find this pair from Vass almost equally dressy. I think I'm moving away from the whole open versus closed lace thing as being hugely definitive of the level of formality. I'd likely substitute black suede for grain.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Those would answer the black dress boot question quite conclusively. Although I find this pair from Vass almost equally dressy. I think I'm moving away from the whole open versus closed lace thing as being hugely definitive of the level of formality. I'd likely substitute black suede for grain.


That would be a very handsome pair of boot!


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Those would answer the black dress boot question quite conclusively. Although I find this pair from Vass almost equally dressy. I think I'm moving away from the whole open versus closed lace thing as being hugely definitive of the level of formality. I'd likely substitute black suede for grain.


I think a suede upper would look better. I find the transition form the hard shine of the lower to the flat of the pebble upper a bit jarring. Suede would harmonize better with the lower.


----------



## StephenRG

EG. Oh yes.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> EG. Oh yes.


I must first state that double monks are among my least favorite shoe designs, but nonetheless, taken as a whole, these are unquestionably handsome shoes. I think the addition of a grained hide a big plus for this design! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing?

Depends upon your feeling, but my roots in classicism make these a winner in my eyes. Rainy day Rothschild brogues from G&G in chestnut hatch-grain -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Amazing?
> 
> Depends upon your feeling, but my roots in classicism make these a winner in my eyes. Rainy day Rothschild brogues from G&G in chestnut hatch-grain -
> 
> View attachment 36933


Those are awesome or whatever word means more than awesome.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Those are awesome or whatever word means more than awesome.


And I have little doubt that they could be ours for only a paltry four-figured check! 

Edit: I think these may be a store group MTO, but their stock model is $1,155 Ex-VAT!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> And I have little doubt that they could be ours for only a paltry four-figured check!
> 
> Edit: I think these may be a store group MTO, but their stock model is $1,155 Ex-VAT!


Well, the one good thing about biz-casual attire is that I might just be able to retire on the money I save not buying things like these shoes.


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Amazing?
> 
> Depends upon your feeling, but my roots in classicism make these a winner in my eyes. Rainy day Rothschild brogues from G&G in chestnut hatch-grain -
> 
> View attachment 36933


I absolutely love everything north of that chunky rubber outsole. Their own Wensum outsole would have been a more harmonious implementation of an all-weather synthetic option.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> I absolutely love everything north of that chunky rubber outsole. Their own Wensum outsole would have been a more harmonious implementation of an all-weather synthetic option.


A Ridgeway sole, I think?

Definitely changes the aesthetic of the shoe into something more robust.


----------



## Flanderian

J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> J. Fitzpatrick -
> 
> View attachment 36979


Oh God, just stop. This is why I no longer watch the Victoria Secrets fashion show.


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> J. Fitzpatrick -
> 
> View attachment 36979


Classy!


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> A Ridgeway sole, I think?
> 
> Definitely changes the aesthetic of the shoe into something more robust.


Yes, looks like Ridgeway to me. One of my fave choices for a casual derby boot.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> J. Fitzpatrick -
> 
> View attachment 36979


I have those in burgundy. I thought it worth commenting only because this is, I think, the first time I actually own a pair of shoes featured in this thread...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I have those in burgundy. I thought it worth commenting only because this is, I think, the first time I actually own a pair of shoes featured in this thread...


And a fortunate gent you are!
:beer:


----------



## Flanderian

Herring Docklands, $288 Ex-VAT after AAAC discount.

Not amazing?

Justin Fitzpatrick might disagree -


----------



## RogerP

Cool vid and cool boots.


----------



## ran23

shoe tree's !!! how neat


----------



## Flanderian

Good shoes just get better!

No faux patina here; 13 year old, well worn Vass bespoke.


----------



## Flanderian

Darn nice shoes! Lovely last shape. J. Fitzpatrick Redmond model in Copper Museum Calf.


----------



## StephenRG

Krojzi:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Krojzi:


Amazing is an apt term! :amazing:

Never heard of these guys? :icon_scratch:


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Amazing is an apt term! :amazing:
> 
> Never heard of these guys? :icon_scratch:


I'd not heard of him - he's a one-man company - either. Came across them via Justin F's FB page.

Some more of his shoes - with a varied assortment of lasts: https://www.krojzl.com/boty-namiru


----------



## StephenRG

Edward Green shell cordovan:


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> Edward Green shell cordovan:


You can't get much more classic than that.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Edward Green shell cordovan:


Somehow I feel I should be hearing a flourish of trumpets!


----------



## Flanderian

J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> J. Fitzpatrick -
> 
> View attachment 37697


So, I'd make the early morning line 60/40 that @RogerP buys them before @momsdoc. 

@upr_crust is a dark horse, but worth throwing a few buck on just in case.


----------



## RogerP

I saw these on IG and man, not sure I can resist!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> So, I'd make the early morning line 60/40 that @RogerP buys them before @momsdoc.
> 
> @upr_crust is a dark horse, but worth throwing a few buck on just in case.


For more accurate odds, one would need to review the shoe/boot collections of both RogerP and momsdoc, to see which of the two gentlemen did not have something similar in their wardrobes.

As for my status as a dark horse, that would depend on whether I could find room for them in the shoe closet (I've already invaded my husband's half of said storage space, much to my shame), and whether they have them available in my size in London, and that I can find them there next week (I will be there from the 12th through the 16th, coming back to NYC the afternoon/evening of the 17th).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> For more accurate odds, one would need to review the shoe/boot collections of both RogerP and momsdoc, to see which of the two gentlemen did not have something similar in their wardrobes.
> 
> As for my status as a dark horse, that would depend on whether I could find room for them in the shoe closet (I've already invaded my husband's half of said storage space, much to my shame), and whether they have them available in my size in London, and that I can find them there next week (I will be there from the 12th through the 16th, coming back to NYC the afternoon/evening of the 17th).


I'd say the odds on you just increased. And look over there at the tote board - new money's coming in on @upr_crust.

"The horses are heading into the first turn with @RogerP in front, @momsdoc in second trailing by two lengths and @upr_crust closing fast after breaking slow from the gate."


----------



## Flanderian

Vass -


----------



## Flanderian

G & G -


----------



## Flanderian

J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> J. Fitzpatrick -
> 
> View attachment 37868


If (1) my life required daily business attire again and (2) I took the button-boot plunge - these would definitely be the ones.

Beyond all their boot usefulness, they'd help me achieve one of my (sad) life's goals - to own as many things as possible in grey herringbone.

Special Edition of AAAC Members Comparisons - The Life's Goals Episode

Member @upr_crust goal: Travel the world experiencing foreign lands while acquiring unique and interesting clothing items to expand a beautiful wardrobe
Member @RogerP goal: Argue cases before Canada's Supreme Court
Member @Fading Fast goal: Own a bunch of things in grey herringbone
Status of goals: members @upr_crust and @RogerP have successful achieved their above-listed impressive goals while member @Fading Fast has an "incomplete" at best in his embarrassing goal.


----------



## RogerP

Those blue buttons still haunt me. It was all I could do to resist the recent sale.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> If (1) my life required daily business attire again and (2) I took the button-boot plunge - these would definitely be the ones.
> 
> Beyond all their boot usefulness, they'd help me achieve one of my (sad) life's goals - to own as many things as possible in grey herringbone.
> 
> Special Edition of AAAC Members Comparisons - The Life's Goals Episode
> 
> Member @upr_crust goal: Travel the world experiencing foreign lands while acquiring unique and interesting clothing items to expand a beautiful wardrobe
> Member @RogerP goal: Argue cases before Canada's Supreme Court
> Member @Fading Fast goal: Own a bunch of things in grey herringbone
> Status of goals: members @upr_crust and @RogerP have successful achieved their above-listed impressive goals while member @Fading Fast has an "incomplete" at best in his embarrassing goal.





RogerP said:


> Those blue buttons still haunt me. It was all I could do to resist the recent sale.


Thank you, FF, for your kind words in terms of my life goals, and we shall see what (if any) acquisitions are made on my upcoming trip (I am packed and ready to go, heading out to JFK directly after work today).

Last night, I attended a party at the Frick museum, a holiday gathering for members, at which there were several interesting characters (above and beyond the usual slew of patrons of the museum), and, ironically enough, one of them was Justin Fitzpatrick's business partner, who indicated that they are looking to move their business headquarters from London to New York. I mentioned the button boots as shown above, and it seems that they are stuck in the imagination of more than just the denizens of these fora. The gentleman in question took my cell phone number, and offered to text me with information, should I decide that I would like to try on said boots before taking the plunge. Talk about a small world . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF, for your kind words in terms of my life goals, and we shall see what (if any) acquisitions are made on my upcoming trip (I am packed and ready to go, heading out to JFK directly after work today).
> 
> Last night, I attended a party at the Frick museum, a holiday gathering for members, at which there were several interesting characters (above and beyond the usual slew of patrons of the museum), and, ironically enough, one of them was Justin Fitzpatrick's business partner, who indicated that they are looking to move their business headquarters from London to New York. I mentioned the button boots as shown above, and it seems that they are stuck in the imagination of more than just the denizens of these fora. The gentleman in question took my cell phone number, and offered to text me with information, should I decide that I would like to try on said boots before taking the plunge. Talk about a small world . . .


Fun coincidence and good story. I'm sure he'd put you in touch with someone good to work with if you decide to move forward. At least for well-made boots, they aren't crazy priced.

Have a great trip.


----------



## StephenRG

Ascot Shoes (no manufacturer credited but as they tagged them as made in England, they're not made by Vass):


----------



## StephenRG

Bestetti, c/o Ascot Shoes - overly-brogued monks are not to everyone's taste, and indeed, these shoes wouldn't be to mine if merely described, but the execution...


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF, for your kind words in terms of my life goals, and we shall see what (if any) acquisitions are made on my upcoming trip (I am packed and ready to go, heading out to JFK directly after work today).
> 
> Last night, I attended a party at the Frick museum, a holiday gathering for members, at which there were several interesting characters (above and beyond the usual slew of patrons of the museum), and, ironically enough, one of them was Justin Fitzpatrick's business partner, who indicated that they are looking to move their business headquarters from London to New York. I mentioned the button boots as shown above, and it seems that they are stuck in the imagination of more than just the denizens of these fora. The gentleman in question took my cell phone number, and offered to text me with information, should I decide that I would like to try on said boots before taking the plunge. Talk about a small world . . .


Sounds like a marvelous evening! 👍

And a very small world indeed! 



StephenRG said:


> Ascot Shoes (no manufacturer credited but as they tagged them as made in England, they're not made by Vass):


Wow! I *really* like these!

I admit that my tastes are a little stodgy for many designs employing multiple hides/materials, but these hides beautifully compliment one another, and truly add something special to the over all design! Beautiful hides!

While I don't believe they are Cheaney, their shape very much resembles my Jackie III chukkas built on Cheaney's 125 last.


----------



## StephenRG

Graziat Taipei:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Graziat Taipei:


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


Flanderian said:


> J. Fitzpatrick -
> 
> View attachment 37697


On the hoof -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispin -
> 
> On the hoof -
> 
> View attachment 38090


The farrier did a fine job with that pair! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispin -
> 
> On the hoof -
> 
> View attachment 38090


Holy smokes those are beautiful.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Holy smokes those are beautiful.


I think so too! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## Flanderian

Not fantastic enough? They're OK by me! :happy:

EG in mink suede on 888 last -


----------



## StephenRG

These qualify as "amazing", but I think only Jack Nicholson's _Joker_ could wear them - from Tye Shoemaker. I did not post these in the Japanese shoes thread because, well, look at 'em.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> These qualify as "amazing", but I think only Jack Nicholson's _Joker_ could wear them - from Tye Shoemaker. I did not post these in the Japanese shoes thread because, well, look at 'em.


TYE makes some incredibly handsome shoes, and as you likely know, they also make them for women. And sometimes the relative aesthetics seem to get a bit confused. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

A walk on the wild side by J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> These qualify as "amazing", but I think only Jack Nicholson's _Joker_ could wear them - from Tye Shoemaker. I did not post these in the Japanese shoes thread because, well, look at 'em.


Indeed, the design is sublime, but jeez Louise, the color is beyond useless! The Joker and those shoes would be a perfect match.


----------



## Flanderian

Another J. Fitzpatrick patinated special -


----------



## StephenRG

Enzo Bonafe:


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay h/t Leffot:


----------



## trojan

Flanderian said:


> More Vass custom order -
> 
> View attachment 31073


Wow that is absolutely gorgeous. £500 Vass custom? How was the order process, did you go to Vass get it measured etc or just do it from home and order online?

Would you say the quality is better than anything else you've tried, or just that the fit is the best?

Also how would you keep the burnished tips, won't colour fade after a while?


----------



## Flanderian

trojan said:


> Wow that is absolutely gorgeous. £500 Vass custom? How was the order process, did you go to Vass get it measured etc or just do it from home and order online?


Afraid I can't comment upon the order process from personal experience: as a pensioner, I admire footwear of this class from afar. Long out of the business world, I couldn't spend even that comparatively modest expenditure for truly fine footwear and still respect myself in the morning! 

I find my footwear yens adequately, if not as sublimely, met by many of the fine middle quality makes available. But I do not deceive myself into thinking either the perfection of build, or uniqueness of design equates.

Many of the images I've posted here have come from the retailer, Ascot Shoes, which does business out of london -

https://www.ascotshoes.co.uk/
I'm sure they could go into their process in more detail. Also, I know that AAAC member RogerP has done business with them, and I suspect other members as well.



trojan said:


> Would you say the quality is better than anything else you've tried, or just that the fit is the best?


While I've not personally enjoyed them, I still feel confident in suggesting that they are certainly fine footwear. And when asking for any qualitative judgements we all must acknowledge that they're all at least partly subjective. But when aforementioned member RogerP was asked for a comparison between Vass and St. Crispin's, I believe he thought the St. Crispin's a little finer.



trojan said:


> Also how would you keep the burnished tips, won't colour fade after a while?


I've found it easy. I have two pair of Cheaney footwear with burnished tips. When I occasionally wish to apply a bit of shoe cream, I just use a darker shade for the toes. And they still look pretty much as they arrived.


----------



## Flanderian

Bestetti. I've admired this handsome style of loafer, but have refrained. Paul Stuart once described a particular version as having been designed for their shop.


----------



## Flanderian

More Bestetti -


----------



## RogerP

Ordering through Ascot is easy. Just starts with contacting them.

Vass makes beautiful shoes of impressive quality. I own several pairs and will likely own more before all is said and done. But they are not the pinnacle. St. C. and Antonio Meccariello offer the very best in ready to wear, IMO.

Burnished toe caps don't fade.


----------



## StephenRG

Ascot Shoes:


----------



## Flanderian

Foster and Sons -


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> Foster and Sons -
> 
> View attachment 38459


For any whom it might interest, the photo was attributed to *The Armoury* NYC, though the photo on their web page looks like a bit darker calf -

https://thearmoury.com/collections/shoes/products/keble-split-toe-derby?variant=31546217136199
And for those who are chukka fans, and also Foster and Son fans, they're evidently doing a limited pre-order too -


----------



## Flanderian

TLB Mallorca -


----------



## Flanderian

Above shoes are from TLB's Artista range. Look good to me! Can't find a larger image with a file small enough to post, but the thumb nail below of an Adelaide in museum calf is right in my wheelhouse.










And at around *$315 Ex-VAT* seems like an incredible value! :icon_cheers:


----------



## StephenRG

Fugashin - in Berluti territory:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Fugashin - in Berluti territory:


To paraphrase, should be kept off the street so as to not frighten the horses!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those shoes, indeed, are arguably bizarre in the look they offer to the rest of us! :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

Foster and Son, Armoury pre-order -


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:


Remarkable patina and workmanship! 👍


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay Vendôme:


----------



## StephenRG

Can someone confirm whether the photos on my posts are showing up? I see everyone else's photos but not my own.


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> Can someone confirm whether the photos on my posts are showing up? I see everyone else's photos but not my own.


Your post #592 shows a beautiful pair of chocolate brown suede wingtips.


----------



## eagle2250

I cannot recall any of your pictures not showing up,,,,and they have consistently been memorable!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I cannot recall any of your pictures not showing up,,,,and they have consistently been memorable!


+1!

:beer:


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier suede:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Wow....burnished suede Chelsea Boots! I don't think I've ever seen that before, but they are indeed good looking boots.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Wow....burnished suede Chelsea Boots! I don't think I've ever seen that before, but they are indeed good looking boots.


These guys do some interesting things with colours, textures and materials. Some are a bit out there. Not these - they're quite striking.


----------



## StephenRG

When my personal economy picks up I am definitely going to be buying some Altans


----------



## StephenRG

A Flanderian special! Though I'm not sure he'd want all three...


----------



## scottfranklin

These are stunning. I'll take whichever Flanderian doesn't want, even the purple!


----------



## Flanderian

Not too shabby! Galea Bespoke RTW collection out of Barcelona.

Goodyear welted, box calf upper, about $425 Ex-VAT.










Or a split toe grain derby/blucher -










Or a luscious suede loafer -


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> A Flanderian special! Though I'm not sure he'd want all three...


I'm holding out for the Kaan boot. These are gorgeous, though.


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> Not too shabby! Galea Bespoke RTW collection out of Barcelona.
> 
> Goodyear welted, box calf upper, about $425 Ex-VAT.
> 
> View attachment 38969
> 
> 
> Or a split toe grain derby/blucher -
> 
> View attachment 38970
> 
> 
> Or a luscious suede loafer -
> 
> View attachment 38971


While I only have this small photo, I was originally attracted to this make through this photo of the top model in cognac -


----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> While I only have this small photo, I was originally attracted to this make through this photo of the top model in cognac -
> 
> View attachment 38996


The captoe is gleaming!. Very nice.


----------



## Cassadine

Once upon a time, the USA gunboat was ubiquitous. I've always loved them. Here's a Christmas gift to myself. NOS Florsheim 93602.... for $261! My daughter said, "Dad why're you looking at your shoes so much? And you've got really big feet, did you know that?" LOL. Socks are Polo, I think, the slacks are older D'Avenza--when D'Avenza was D'Avenza.

f


----------



## Flanderian

Cassadine said:


> Once upon a time, the USA gunboat was ubiquitous. I've always loved them. Here's a Christmas gift to myself. NOS Florsheim 93602.... for $261! My daughter said, "Dad why're you looking at your shoes so much? And you've got really big feet, did you know that?" LOL. Socks are Polo, I think, the slacks are older D'Avenza--when D'Avenza was D'Avenza.
> 
> f
> View attachment 39014


A very handsome pair of shoes!
May you and they both age gracefully, and enjoy a long life! :beer:


----------



## winghus

RogerP said:


> I'm holding out for the Kaan boot. These are gorgeous, though.


Is a Kaan boot model coming out? I've always wanted a pair of G&G Thorpe but not at $1300USD.


----------



## RogerP

winghus said:


> Is a Kaan boot model coming out? I've always wanted a pair of G&G Thorpe but not at $1300USD.


Yep. No idea on when, though. I've been lobbying hard for a boot since the (truly awesome) Kaan first emerged.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Yep. No idea on when, though. I've been lobbying hard for a boot since the (truly awesome) Kaan first emerged.


FWIW I'm sure I'm not the only one who, on reading the name "Kaan", thinks, "Khaaaaaan!" from Star Trek II.


----------



## iam.mike

This guy has great taste in clothing, and shoes.

The shoes in the center of the photo are really sharp -- I want a pair 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7d45xtpUap/


----------



## Cassadine

StephenRG said:


> FWIW I'm sure I'm not the only one who, on reading the name "Kaan", thinks, "Khaaaaaan!" from Star Trek II.


The absolute finest film in the franchise, based on the best Original Series episode--"Space Seed".


----------



## Cassadine

When Florsheim was, well, Florsheim.


----------



## Cassadine

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39102
> 
> 
> When Florsheim was, well, Florsheim.


View of the infamous armored heel.


----------



## Cassadine

Shell, plain toe.


----------



## Cassadine

Interesting pair of MTM Florsheim, from the mid-50's. Interesting notes about the customer, _Colonel Melvin Klein, USAF_


----------



## Cassadine

Close-up of the welt. Man alive.


----------



## Cassadine

Florsheim of old did _*not*_ get it right every time. Exhibit 1 for the prosecution.


----------



## Cassadine

Beauty of a wing tip, here.


----------



## Cassadine

This shoe is in astonishing condition as it's approximately 90 years old. Kangaroo. I do not care for the stitching.


----------



## Cassadine

Double soled split toe!


----------



## Cassadine

It has a double-armored heel. Very glad these are not my size! My wife would smack me in the noggin while I slept!


----------



## Cassadine

Unhappy, even outraged, that these are not my size!


----------



## Cassadine

I'm not in an old-school Florsheim cult. I need to employ an adverb to describe this fiasco. Shockingly revolting. Or... death by misadventure.


----------



## Cassadine

Ahh, the '80's in America. Get in touch with your inner mafioso--from the 40's.


----------



## Cassadine

For the Musee' de Florsheim. Roughly 120 years old. Now, that NOS.


----------



## Cassadine

Worthy of a few close-ups.


----------



## Cassadine

I cannot get Toby Keith's "The Angry American" out of my mind when espying these. Sadly, ironically it's quite possible these fortress like shoes might've been built in a 1900 's era sweatshop right here in the USA.


----------



## Cassadine

mikel said:


> This guy has great taste in clothing, and shoes.
> 
> The shoes in the center of the photo are really sharp -- I want a pair
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B7d45xtpUap/


Great brogues


----------



## Flanderian

Another look at TLB Mallorca's Adelaide shown in Justin Fitzpatrick's video review of same -


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Corthay:


Corthay does amazing finishes on their footwear! But not for my feet. I just visualized myself in these, and at my current stage of decrepitude, it's a very funny sight indeed! :laughing:


----------



## Flanderian

From Vass.

YOWZER!!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> From Vass.
> 
> YOWZER!!
> 
> View attachment 39333


I think the last time I saw those shoes they were sitting on the floor in Gatsby's closet as he was throwing his custom shirts in the air to impress vapid Daisy.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I think the last time I saw those shoes they were sitting on the floor in Gatsby's closet as he was throwing his custom shirts in the air to impress vapid Daisy.


  

LOVE gals like Daisy!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> From Vass.
> 
> YOWZER!!
> 
> View attachment 39333


I could easily get into Vass shoes, as a preferred brand in my shoe collection, but good gosh, I do hope I don't. Given my past fascinations with Aldens, AE's, Cheaney's, Lucchesses and the list goes on, the kids are starting to worry about their inheritance and what in the world are they going to do with all these shoes and boots! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I could easily get into Vass shoes, as a preferred brand in my shoe collection, but good gosh, I do hope I don't. Given my past fascinations with Aldens, AE's, Cheaney's, Lucchesses and the list goes on, the kids are starting to worry about their inheritance and what in the world are they going to do with all these shoes and boots! LOL.


Just the thang! 
They could always use their inheritance to start a shoe museum. :happy:


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> I could easily get into Vass shoes, as a preferred brand in my shoe collection, but good gosh, I do hope I don't. Given my past fascinations with Aldens, AE's, Cheaney's, Lucchesses and the list goes on, the kids are starting to worry about their inheritance and what in the world are they going to do with all these shoes and boots! LOL.


Your interest and your concern are both well founded.


----------



## scottfranklin

eagle2250 said:


> I could easily get into Vass shoes, as a preferred brand in my shoe collection, but good gosh, I do hope I don't. Given my past fascinations with Aldens, AE's, Cheaney's, Lucchesses and the list goes on, the kids are starting to worry about their inheritance and what in the world are they going to do with all these shoes and boots! LOL.


Yeah, me too. I'm still fixated on the purple hatchgrain derby's from a few pages ago (closeup below) but the $$ is ^^^!

Related: where do people in the US look to purchase Vass shoes? Online only or are there continental retailers? I'll be in Paris next month; anything there?


----------



## Flanderian

scottfranklin said:


> Yeah, me too. I'm still fixated on the purple hatchgrain derby's from a few pages ago (closeup below) but the $$ is ^^^!
> 
> Related: where do people in the US look to purchase Vass shoes? Online only or are there continental retailers? I'll be in Paris next month; anything there?


The only retailer they list in the U.S. is *No Man Walks Alone*, Manhattan.

My understanding of Vass is that compared to many so-called luxury brands, they're really quite small, and traditional in their retail practices.


----------



## RogerP

scottfranklin said:


> Yeah, me too. I'm still fixated on the purple hatchgrain derby's from a few pages ago (closeup below) but the $$ is ^^^!
> 
> Related: where do people in the US look to purchase Vass shoes? Online only or are there continental retailers? I'll be in Paris next month; anything there?


That particular split toe derby is called the Kaan and is available exclusively through Ascot Shoes UK.


----------



## Woofa

Flanderian said:


> The only retailer they list in the U.S. is *No Man Walks Alone*, Manhattan.
> 
> My understanding of Vass is that compared to many so-called luxury brands, they're really quite small, and traditional in their retail practices.


i buy VASS from No Man Walks Alone. They have a thread on tof. Good guys but they have a limited selection and often sell out of sizes. If they have what you want available then don't hesitate to check in with them. There prices all include shoe trees And they do have a few site wide sales a year and a permanent sf discount of 10%. I have been pleased with my purchases and highly recommend them.


----------



## scottfranklin

RogerP said:


> That particular split toe derby is called the Kaan and is available exclusively through Ascot Shoes UK.


Thanks, I didn't piece together that it was exclusive through Ascot. Full price is probably beyond my means (or at least my ability to rationalize), but maybe I'll get lucky and my size will go on sale!


----------



## StephenRG

Vass:


----------



## Tiger

Flanderian said:


> The only retailer they list in the U.S. is *No Man Walks Alone*, Manhattan.
> 
> My understanding of Vass is that compared to many so-called luxury brands, they're really quite small, and traditional in their retail practices.


I was fortunate enough to be in Budapest a few years ago, and visited the Vass shop. Once I knew my size and preferred last, I ordered a pair of cordovan chukkas. I have since ordered four more pairs of boots, via email.

Absolutely love them!


----------



## RogerP

I think Flanderian posted these a while back, but I haven't yet added my pics. Since we're on a Vass kick, my first and only venture into the exotic skin arena. 

Last year around this time, Karl of Ascot shoes payed a visit to Toronto. I had been contemplating a pair of the Kaan split toe derbies with a gator vamp and heel, but kept imagining a pair of boots with the same combination of materials. 

This pair is the result. Valways in dark chocolate gator over walnut museum with tapered double leather sole and Topy / steel toe cap. F last.


----------



## winghus

Mehra in Vancouver does Vass MTO without surcharge and free shipping to US and Canada.
https://www.shopmehra.com/collections/mto-vass-shoes/Style


----------



## Flanderian

Woofa said:


> i buy VASS from No Man Walks Alone. They have a thread on tof. Good guys but they have a limited selection and often sell out of sizes. If they have what you want available then don't hesitate to check in with them. There prices all include shoe trees And they do have a few site wide sales a year and a permanent sf discount of 10%. I have been pleased with my purchases and highly recommend them.


Useful to know! Thanks. Were I in the market, I'd certainly give them a try. 👍



StephenRG said:


> Vass:


Interesting and unusual combination hides. Wonder about the last, P2?



Tiger said:


> I was fortunate enough to be in Budapest a few years ago, and visited the Vass shop. Once I knew my size and preferred last, I ordered a pair of cordovan chukkas. I have since ordered four more pairs of boots, via email.
> 
> Absolutely love them!


I guess you like them!? 

Sounds delightful, I would enjoy that! Just no longer in the market.


----------



## Flanderian

winghus said:


> Mehra in Vancouver does Vass MTO without surcharge and free shipping to US and Canada.
> https://www.shopmehra.com/collections/mto-vass-shoes/Style


That could be a very useful source for those interested? Do you happen to know if duties apply? Did a bit of afternoon shopping in Montreal 30+ years ago, paid up at the customs station on return.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> I think Flanderian posted these a while back, but I haven't yet added my pics. Since we're on a Vass kick, my first and only venture into the exotic skin arena.
> 
> Last year around this time, Karl of Ascot shoes payed a visit to Toronto. I had been contemplating a pair of the Kaan split toe derbies with a gator vamp and heel, but kept imagining a pair of boots with the same combination of materials.
> 
> This pair is the result. Valways in dark chocolate gator over walnut museum with tapered double leather sole and Topy / steel toe cap. F last.


Just drop dead gorgeous! :icon_cheers:

And marvelous pairing of hides.


----------



## scottfranklin

These are all beautiful. Keep them coming!


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Just drop dead gorgeous! :icon_cheers:
> 
> And marvelous pairing of hides.


Cheers, my good man.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> I think Flanderian posted these a while back, but I haven't yet added my pics. Since we're on a Vass kick, my first and only venture into the exotic skin arena.
> 
> Last year around this time, Karl of Ascot shoes payed a visit to Toronto. I had been contemplating a pair of the Kaan split toe derbies with a gator vamp and heel, but kept imagining a pair of boots with the same combination of materials.
> 
> This pair is the result. Valways in dark chocolate gator over walnut museum with tapered double leather sole and Topy / steel toe cap. F last.


Are you suppose to wear them or donate them to a museum so that everyone can enjoy their beauty?


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> That could be a very useful source for those interested? Do you happen to know if duties apply? Did a bit of afternoon shopping in Montreal 30+ years ago, paid up at the customs station on return.


Currently no US duties if the value is below $800USD


----------



## Flanderian

winghus said:


> Currently no US duties if the value is below $800USD


Much thanks! 👍

Knew that applied to EU purchases prior to any recent finagling of tariffs, didn't know if it also applied currently to Canada.


----------



## StephenRG

G&G greenies:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G greenies:


A very interesting shoe!

Quality and aesthetic are top-notch!

The choice of hides and features while not uncommon of themselves, in combination create a very unique and appealing aesthetic. I like single monk straps, and find this type of closure to be among the most attractive. And I like green shoes, but wouldn't personally enjoy a pair this dressy, though I very much enjoy the two pair of green suede brogues I wear.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> I like single monk straps, and find this type of closure to be among the most attractive.


Yes - there aren't too many monk straps with that side buckle - EG Oundle and a few Magnannis (though I'm sure there are a few more) - and I think it looks very good.


----------



## Flanderian

John Lobb, Paris bespoke. Amazing enough for me!


----------



## StephenRG

JF Palacio in gold museum calf:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> JF Palacio in gold museum calf:


Beautiful make, great hide! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

J. Fitzpatrick MTO -


----------



## EclecticSr.

Flanderian said:


> J. Fitzpatrick MTO -
> 
> View attachment 39759


Don't ask why but I recently placed an order for a pair of his button boots. Offered a discount if ordered up front, In case anyone is interested the shoe snob is promoting another sale of high end shoes discounted, I believe from a vendor In Belgium. Many here are probably aware, but for those not familiar I thought I would throw it out.


----------



## Cassadine

Fading Fast said:


> I think the last time I saw those shoes they were sitting on the floor in Gatsby's closet as he was throwing his custom shirts in the air to impress vapid Daisy.


Or on the corpse of a mafioso stretched out on a New Jersey sidewalk. LOL


----------



## Cassadine

St. Crispin's


----------



## Cassadine

Another St. Crispin's


----------



## Cassadine

I could never wear a St. Crispin's last, and my wallet would ache, and I usually like their offerings. This one, frankly, leaves me unimpressed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Cassadine said:


> Or on the corpse of a mafioso stretched out on a New Jersey sidewalk. LOL


According to Tom Buchanan, only a thin line separated the two anyway.


----------



## Cassadine

^ Here's a frontal shot. Ugh.


----------



## Cassadine

Fading Fast said:


> According to Tom Buchanan, only a thin line separated the two anyway.


True! I actually had a pair of spectators when selling cars on the Jersey Shore in the mid-80's. A bunch of us young turks did. The older guys would either chuckle or shake their heads.


----------



## Cassadine

Heinrich Dinklelaker--the anti-Corthay.


----------



## Cassadine

^ Ditto. Love the sole.


----------



## Fading Fast

Cassadine said:


> True! I actually had a pair of spectators when selling cars on the Jersey Shore in the mid-80's. A bunch of us young turks did. The older guys would either chuckle or shake their heads.


I'm a Jersey boy, so observation and love has me note this Dylan quote:

_In Jersey anything's legal as long as you don't get caught._​


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Fading Fast said:


> I'm a Jersey boy, so observation and love has me note this Dylan quote:
> 
> _In Jersey anything's legal as long as you don't get caught._​


I know you are--hence my trip down amnesia lane! And I LOVE that quote. Traveling Wilburys.


----------



## Cassadine

You can purchase these at the Nettleton Shop, Pittsburgh PA. I am not affiliated with the shop, btw. Except for being a satisfied customer.


----------



## Cassadine

John Lobb--understated refinement.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

John Lobb Jermyn III


----------



## Cassadine

Lobb--Cavendish


----------



## Cassadine

Edward Green


----------



## Flanderian

Cassadine said:


> Edward Green
> 
> View attachment 39794


Beautiful!


----------



## RogerP

Other than a superfluous strap, I don't see anything the least bit objectionable with that St. C. pair.


----------



## Flanderian

Vass crocogator!


----------



## StephenRG

Aubercy:


----------



## StephenRG

More Corthay:


----------



## Cassadine

RogerP said:


> Other than a superfluous strap, I don't see anything the least bit objectionable with that St. C. pair.


Roger, that's exactly what I think. The strap ruins it for me.


----------



## Cassadine

Here's a Corthay


----------



## Cassadine

J.M. Weston


----------



## Cassadine

Caulaincourt


----------



## Cassadine

^ Ditto


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Emilio Santo


----------



## Cassadine

Another Emilio Santo


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

J. Adler


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

^ Above is another offering by J. Adler. Interesting positioning of the laces.


----------



## Flanderian

Cassadine said:


> J.M. Weston
> 
> View attachment 39853


I realize these don't have the pizzazz to qualify as amazing in the same nature as Corthay, or indeed even Weston's own more avant garde offerings, but I'm a classicist by nature, and I find Weston's original traditional models quite handsome. Their version of a the classic penny is a prime example, though the model's name escapes me. The grey suede is certainly novel, as well as handsome and versatile, but I've had a hankering for navy suede, and may eventually have to scratch that itch.

I've got a 25 year old pair of Westons, and their very fine shoes. I hope the contemporary versions live up to their tradition.


----------



## Flanderian

Many, perhaps most, might not consider these robust shoes particularly amazing. But unless I miss my guess, they might be termed, The Eagle Specials. (I wouldn't mind a pair either!)

C&J Pembroke in tan country calf -


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay:


----------



## StephenRG

Atelier Zakarian (h/t JF):


----------



## StephenRG

Brogues Shoemakers - love that austerity look.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Atelier Zakarian (h/t JF):


Well, I think these would meet just about anyone's definition of amazing!


----------



## StephenRG

Taking up a collection now for these G&Gs...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Taking up a collection now for these G&Gs...


Whoa!!! 

What the Lizard People wear?


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Taking up a collection now for these G&Gs...


To my eye, those are indeed handsome, but alas, I have hit the point in my life that I really do need to get realistic about any future footwear needs/purchases.


----------



## Flanderian

Make a dramatic entrance. (Accompanied by your own personal theme music! )

A possible answer to the question, what do I wear with my red jeans?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Oh my, the bile seems to be rising in my throat! Take those abominations away...please. LOL. :crazy:


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Savile:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G Savile:


A bit elongated for my preferences, but beautiful workmanship and patina on one my favorite styles.


----------



## Flanderian

Enzo Bonafe does an outstanding version of my beloved pennies in Ravello cordovan -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Enzo Bonafe does an outstanding version of my beloved pennies in Ravello cordovan -
> 
> View attachment 40689


Unreservedly magnificent...more than a shoe, it's art!


----------



## StephenRG

You all know you _need_ these - I think these are one of the best pairs I've posted here for a while:


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> To my eye, those are indeed handsome, but alas, I have hit the point in my life that I really do need to get realistic about any future footwear needs/purchases.


Given the likely price, I'm not sure that there was or will ever be a point in my life when realism supports such a purchase. Stunning, though.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> You all know you _need_ these - I think these are one of the best pairs I've posted here for a while:


A worthy exception to the general distaste for red shoes! :loveyou:


----------



## StephenRG

Patrick Frei (H/T JF)


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

A young lion: Partrick Frei -


----------



## Flanderian

Meccariello Argentum soled chukka, the *Eagle *model -


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tim Correll

Flanderian said:


> A worthy exception to the general distaste for red shoes! :loveyou:


Well, those shoes are burgundy. I'm not big on burgundy shoes, but they're much better than bright red shoes.


----------



## Flanderian

Meccariello Argentum soled dress boots, the *Roger P* model!


----------



## StephenRG

Paolo Scafora (H/T JF) - a genuinely creative idea:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Paolo Scafora (H/T JF) - a genuinely creative idea:


Hmm . . . . reminds me of something? :icon_scratch:


----------



## StephenRG

Fugashin:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Fugashin:


Fugashin?

Hmm . . . . ? Any relationship to the Fugawee Tribe?


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G:


Beautiful shoes! :beer:

Though a bit too highly styled for geriatrics like me.


----------



## Flanderian

*SWEET* brown pennies from Lof and Tung -


----------



## StephenRG

Ascot MTO - not my taste, but deffo amazing:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ascot MTO - not my taste, but deffo amazing:


Actually, a very handsome boot. Looks like Vass did this MTO. A bit less flamboyant hide than the turquoise grain, and I'd not mind it in my collection. 👍


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## lightbeard

Edward Green


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:





StephenRG said:


> G&G:


Beautiful shoes! Not my style, but beautiful nonetheless! :beer:



lightbeard said:


> Edward Green


You know, I don't think I've ever seen a pair of EG I didn't admire. Very nice! 👍


----------



## Woofa

lightbeard said:


> Edward Green


mine don't have quite that beautiful shine.








Dover is one of my favorite EG models. I am jealous now of all the new unlined ones they make in beautiful suedes. Perhaps one day...if I win the lottery.


----------



## Flanderian

Norman Vilalta -


----------



## Flanderian

Carmina -


----------



## Flanderian

C&J -


----------



## Flanderian

Lof and Tung, nice suede! -


----------



## lightbeard

🤩



(edit: Amazingly bad, I posted these as a joke : )


----------



## Flanderian

John Lobb, London, bespoke. Amazing? You be the judge.


----------



## Flanderian

John Lobb -


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Norman Vilalta -
> 
> View attachment 41330


Whoa. True work of art.


----------



## StephenRG

Yim Shoemaker:


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Whoa. True work of art.


And not only striking and handsome, but despite being novel, soundly rooted in a classic aesthetic.


----------



## Oldsarge

Edward Green double monk green


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^

I like.
Me and the Keebler elves, we all like.


----------



## Flanderian

A quartet of J. Fitzpatrick button boots -


----------



## lightbeard

Flanderian said:


> A quartet of J. Fitzpatrick button boots -
> 
> View attachment 41832


Beautiful Flanderian. Now I wish there was an amazing boots thread!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41889


*SNAZZY!!* :happy:

Know whose?


----------



## Flanderian

Beautiful finish. Italian, but unknown maker -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> *SNAZZY!!* :happy:
> 
> Know whose?


Haven't a clue but I'm guessing English.


----------



## upr_crust

Flanderian said:


> *SNAZZY!!* :happy:
> 
> Know whose?





Oldsarge said:


> Haven't a clue but I'm guessing English.


Snazzy, yes, but from the shoe trees imprinted with the company name, the shoes are Carminas.


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Snazzy, yes, but from the shoe trees imprinted with the company name, the shoes are Carminas.


Doh! Reading 'R fundamental! :fool:


----------



## Flanderian

TLB Mallorca, Artista line in museum calf. I do love Adelaides!


----------



## Flanderian

Don't know that these are amazing, but I just recalled that last night I dreamed I received a pair of these via post! And that's amazing! True story. :loveyou:


----------



## scottfranklin

Some nice Meccariello's, now 40% off at Yeossal. Suede loafers on the soft-square last and Balmoral's on the Chisel 2, a very nice deco toe.


----------



## Flanderian

scottfranklin said:


> Some nice Meccariello's, now 40% off at Yeossal. Suede loafers on the soft-square last and Balmoral's on the Chisel 2, a very nice deco toe.


Very nice! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

While generally not overly fond of double monks, the John Lobb Chapel has always been an exception.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> While generally not overly fond of double monks, the John Lobb Chapel has always been an exception.
> 
> View attachment 42001


I would enthusiastically agree with you perspective on the John Lobb Chapels, but the chisel on the toes strikes me as disturbingly abrupt. Smooth out those toes and count me onboard!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I would enthusiastically agree with you perspective on the John Lobb Chapels, but the chisel on the toes strikes me as disturbingly abrupt. Smooth out those toes and count me onboard!


I wonder if some of that might be the perspective and the shine? :icon_scratch:

Think it might be exaggerating the effect.

Edit: Ah! I'm correct for a change: just happened upon another photo of the Chapels, and with a different perspective and lighting, the chisel-toe appears significantly less severe.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I wonder if some of that might be the perspective and the shine? :icon_scratch:
> 
> Think it might be exaggerating the effect.
> 
> Edit: Ah! I'm correct for a change: just happened upon another photo of the Chapels, and with a different perspective and lighting, the chisel-toe appears significantly less severe.
> 
> View attachment 42007


Now you have gone and done it. An unrequited lust for a pair of those memorably handsome Chapels rages within me...and SWMBO stands firm mouthing "Not on my watch!"  LOL.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> While generally not overly fond of double monks, the John Lobb Chapel has always been an exception.


It is my favourite design of double monk.

FWIW Meermin had a similar design for a while, but now it's only sporadically available, in an MTO group.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Now you have gone and done it. An unrequited lust for a pair of those memorably handsome Chapels rages within me...and SWMBO stands firm mouthing "Not on my watch!"  LOL.


Glad to be of service! :devil:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> It is my favourite design of double monk.
> 
> FWIW Meermin had a similar design for a while, but now it's only sporadically available, in an MTO group.


I've wondered how the affliction of that suffering country may affect these businesses? Very sad, and especially so given their rise to prominence is comparatively recent.


----------



## Flanderian

The Roger P Model II, via J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## RogerP

Yeah baby!


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Yeah baby!


 👍


----------



## Flanderian

TLB Mallorca. Tagged as from Artista range, but I'm not sure it is.

Rather nice, anyway!


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G:


Wow, beautiful, beautiful work! :loveyou:


----------



## StephenRG

More Vass goodness:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> More Vass goodness:


Very handsome!

I love the choice of hides. It seems Vass makes some of the richest loooking multi-hide footwear.


----------



## Flanderian

Can't identify the maker, but *WOW,* what a remarkable dress boot!


----------



## StephenRG

New JF Eskapa loafers:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> New JF Eskapa loafers:


----------



## Flanderian

Perhaps only amazing in my eyes, but I do so much admire John Lobb's Lopez -


----------



## Flanderian

Gordon Jimjun -


----------



## Flanderian

TLB Mallorca -


----------



## Flanderian

Who says rubber soled shoes can't be stylish!?

TLB Mallorca -


----------



## Flanderian

Vass -


----------



## lightbeard

Vintage Sharkskin Allen Edmonds \w Patina


----------



## Fading Fast

Here's another picture of vintage sharkskin with patina:

This ancient shark is said to be the world's oldest living vertebrate at 512 years old&#8230;meaning it was born before Shakespeare:
*







*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5129297/ancient-shark-worlds-oldest-living-vertebrate-greenland/


----------



## Flanderian

Feeling blue! Unusual light blue suede on an EG Dover.
Pat Boone, eat your heart out! irate:


----------



## StephenRG

lightbeard said:


> Vintage Sharkskin Allen Edmonds \w Patina
> 
> View attachment 42296


Those are indeed amazing! Not my thing, but amazing nonetheless.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Here's another picture of vintage sharkskin with patina:
> 
> This ancient shark is said to be the world's oldest living vertebrate at 512 years old&#8230;meaning it was born before Shakespeare:
> *
> View attachment 42298
> *
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5129297/ancient-shark-worlds-oldest-living-vertebrate-greenland/


With all that weathered and badly wrinkled skin, he must have been a smoker...and it shows! :crazy:


----------



## Woofa

Just took delivery on these beauties.


----------



## Flanderian

Woofa said:


> Just took delivery on these beauties.
> View attachment 42333
> View attachment 42334
> View attachment 42335


Those are magnificent! :icon_cheers:

May you enjoy them as well as I'm sure you will.

There's something about Vass that is inherently handsome, inherently right. These are serious. ruggedly handsome shoes!


----------



## eagle2250

Woofa said:


> Just took delivery on these beauties.
> View attachment 42333
> View attachment 42334
> View attachment 42335


A very handsome pair of footwear...may you long wear those beauties and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Flanderian

Lovely Vass galosh brogues -


----------



## Flanderian

Not sure, but these look to me like they may be EG -


----------



## StephenRG

I know Flanderian loves loafers, but amazing as these are, I don't see him handing over the spondulicks for these by Fugashin:


----------



## ItalianStyle

Maybe there's a market for the "Look, I stepped in toxic waste" look...?
Nice brogueing though...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I know Flanderian loves loafers, but amazing as these are, I don't see him handing over the spondulicks for these by Fugashin:


*WHOA!!! *

Fugashin!? :icon_scratch: Handiwork of the Fugawee Tribe?

But strictly as objet d'art, they are quite beautiful. Lovely workmanship.

Carlos Santos, eat your heart out!


----------



## Flanderian

Carlos Santos -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Carlos Santos -
> 
> View attachment 42415


A bit pointy for you, no?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> A bit pointy for you, no?


A well made point! 

And while I'd likely not select them for my personal wear due to other factors, I find the overall aesthetic compelling in this style of boot. Reminds of the toe of a western boot where any other form would just look wrong. But on this jodhpur the toe is part of a beautiful unified aesthetic, along with the gorgeous patinated tan hide. They have something of military swagger. I see them under a pair of cavalry twill trousers, and though such treatment may not be intended, even resting in a pair of stirrups.


----------



## Flanderian

Vass -


----------



## Flanderian

Vass -


----------



## Tiger

Edward Green Shannon, I believe. I'm toying with the idea of having TLB Mallorca make a custom pair of boots that would be very similar to these, only the price would be in the mid $400s.


----------



## Flanderian

Tiger said:


> View attachment 42485
> 
> 
> Edward Green Shannon, I believe. I'm toying with the idea of having TLB Mallorca make a custom pair of boots that would be very similar to these, only the price would be in the mid $400s.


That's a beautiful boot!

I've found that EG footwear designs always just look right, and the quality is typically faultless. But with their limited production, and reputation, their pricing has soared.

I've never had TLB footwear, but among the newer Iberian makes it appears to be consistently handsome, and also appears to be fine quality. Certainly the tanneries from which they source hides are some of the best known. And their price/quality ratio is outstanding.

And it appears the Justin Fitzpatrick has also found them quite appealing -


----------



## Tiger

Flanderian said:


> That's a beautiful boot!
> 
> I've found that EG footwear designs always just look right, and the quality is typically faultless. But with their limited production, and reputation, their pricing has soared.
> 
> I've never had TLB footwear, but among the newer Iberian makes it appears to be consistently handsome, and also appears to be fine quality. Certainly the tanneries from which they source hides are some of the best known. And their price/quality ratio is outstanding.
> 
> And it appears the Justin Fitzpatrick has also found them quite appealing -


I own a pair of TLB Mallorca burgundy double monkstraps. At $325, they are a remarkable value - very well made and aesthetically quite pleasing.


----------



## Flanderian

Tiger said:


> I own a pair of TLB Mallorca burgundy double monkstraps. At $325, they are a remarkable value - very well made and aesthetically quite pleasing.


They sound beautiful!

I may eventually rationalize purchasing something from them. (Too many shoes! )

I've lusted after a dress boot (While not very practical for my lifestyle.) for several years, and the examples I've seen from TLB are among those I consider most handsome.


----------



## StephenRG

Classic Yohei:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Classic Yohei:


Beautiful, yes!

But Yohei?


----------



## Flanderian

Nice new spectator from C&J -


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That's a particularly handsome one.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Beautiful, yes!
> 
> But Yohei?


Yup!


----------



## Flanderian

Meccariello Argentum -


----------



## Flanderian

Jason Fitzpatrick rides again!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 42683


I can't recall whether it's momsdoc or eagle2250 who has a thing about grain, but whichever one it is is currently checking refinancing rates


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I can't recall whether it's momsdoc or eagle2250 who has a thing about grain, but whichever one it is is currently checking refinancing rates


:laughing:! 'tis Eagle.

He's informed us that he has gone a long way to dismantling his shoe museum, but -

* "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!"*


----------



## Flanderian

Crocogator whole cut -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> :laughing:! 'tis Eagle.
> 
> He's informed us that he has gone a long way to dismantling his shoe museum, but -
> 
> * "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!"*
> 
> View attachment 42696


LOL, it is at once both a blessing and a curse! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

G&G -

(Eagle, I hear them calling you!) :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Flanderian

If not amazing, certainly sublime, my beloved pennies as done by EG -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> G&G -
> 
> (Eagle, I hear them calling you!) :icon_saint7kg:
> 
> View attachment 42769


My friend, those boots are indeed magnificent, but then SWMBO's pretty darned scary! I think I will pass, but thanks for thinking of me. :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, those boots are indeed magnificent, but then SWMBO's pretty darned scary! I think I will pass, but thanks for thinking of me. :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

C&J tassels in loden suede -


----------



## Flanderian

As I believe many here are, I'm typically not intrigued by much black footwear. Oh, nothing wrong with it! It's invaluable in it's place, such as semi-formal wear, or serious business wear. But the pair of demi-boots below are something I might consider were I still in business. I'd find them sleek and dressy enough for much business wear, yet with a slight sporting connotation.

Sorry, don't know the make, but I believe Leffot originally may have offered them. Beautiful fiddle-back soles.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> As I believe many here are, I'm typically not intrigued by much black footwear. Oh, nothing wrong with it! It's invaluable in it's place, such as semi-formal wear, or serious business wear. But the pair of demi-boots below are something I might consider were I still in business. I'd find them sleek and dressy enough for much business wear, yet with a slight sporting connotation.
> 
> Sorry, don't know the make, but I believe Leffot originally may have offered them. Beautiful fiddle-back soles.
> 
> View attachment 42836


The boots you picture are indeed works of leather art. Alden made a perhaps more pedestrian version of such demi-boots as a special make-up for LeatherSoul. Mine are made of brown Lady calf hide and are not fitted with the inset toe-taps. I will try to get a picture for comparison.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> The boots you picture are indeed works of leather art. Alden made a perhaps more pedestrian version of such demi-boots as a special make-up for LeatherSoul. Mine are made of brown Lady calf hide and are not fitted with the inset toe-taps. I will try to get a picture for comparison.


And magnificent I"m sure they must be!

The photo above is from 5 or 6 years ago, and wish I knew who made it. Looks English to me, and is very similar to a C&J Kempton model that Ben Silver was selling last season, though they didn't offer a black hide. In the black hide, it's almost identical to what I found, though the one originally pictured has the fiddle back sole and toe plate, and might be even a little finer than the very fine Kempton, pictured below.


----------



## Flanderian

John Lobb, England -


----------



## Flanderian

Crocogator + pennies = :loveyou:


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Crocogator + pennies = :loveyou:
> 
> View attachment 42881


Probably save $250 a pair on skins by not making them beef rolls.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Probably save $250 a pair on skins by not making them beef rolls.


True! :laughing:


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Probably save $250 a pair on skins by not making them beef rolls.


Not meaning to complain, but a neighbor had a 3 to 4 foot alligator in his driveway, just two days back. If I were to provide the hide, might I be able to avoid the up-charge on those "beef rolls?"


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G:


While a last this elongated isn't my preference, these are nonetheless beautiful shoes! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 42995


Can you give us a few more details pertaining to that magnificent example of leather art? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Can you give us a few more details pertaining to that magnificent example of leather art? :icon_scratch:


Sure, what critter never forgets to pack its trunk? 

Sold by Ascot shoes -


__
https://did%3D8272a839046491928a28b7670259be33d38da148%3Bid%3D611575788910854144%3Bkey%3DDmu8jI6cJm4yj9UqBMXcyQ%3Bname%3Dascotshoes

maker unknown. This model, Kaan, was originally sourced via Vass, but I believe the London retailer is now sourcing via multiple makers. May well be English make.


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 42995


Stingray with elephant heel and vamp?


----------



## StephenRG

AM


----------



## Flanderian

winghus said:


> Stingray with elephant heel and vamp?


All elephant I believe. While I know there's actually a conservation program to help preserve elephants by selling the hide of animals that had to be culled, I personally would find them too endearing to wear.



StephenRG said:


> AM


Simply magnificent!


----------



## Flanderian

Eagle Mk II -


----------



## Flanderian

Carmina -


----------



## immanuelrx

Flanderian said:


> Carmina -
> 
> View attachment 43041
> 
> 
> View attachment 43042


I'm a fan my man, great combination.


----------



## Flanderian

immanuelrx said:


> I'm a fan my man, great combination.


Glad you enjoy them!

Hope you are safe and well. 👍


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

Vass galosh spectator -


----------



## Flanderian

Meccariello Argentum -


----------



## StephenRG

Hayrapetyan Bros:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Hayrapetyan Bros:


Very nice work! 👍

Who are these guys!? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Very nice work! 👍
> 
> Who are these guys!? :icon_scratch:


Some Russians who JF had found...

https://haybros.ru/


----------



## StephenRG

Vass:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Some Russians who JF had found...
> 
> https://haybros.ru/


Thanks! 👍



StephenRG said:


> Vass:


If not my specific cup-of-tea, very interesting and beautiful Adelaides. :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing? Perhaps not. But these are few TLB Mallorca MTO's that take my fancy -

Lovely wholecut in museum calf -










Beloved Adelaides -










Even more beloved pennies in tobacco suede -










:happy:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43323


Much prefer these to your usual loafers


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Much prefer these to your usual loafers


So as not to disappoint!


----------



## Flanderian

Antonio Meccariello Adelaide redesign. (Socks optional! )


----------



## StephenRG

CNES:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> CNES:


Remarkable shoes, very handsome! 👍

Had never heard of them. Does business out of Singapore.

And a very surprising value at $266 on-sale considering the specified particulars.


----------



## Flanderian

More lovely pennies! 

Sorry, don't know the maker.


----------



## Flanderian

By request, John Lobb Lopez in museum calf!


----------



## Flanderian

EG MTO in loden -


----------



## StephenRG

Winson, from Indonesia:
















H/T JF


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Winson, from Indonesia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H/T JF


Handsome shoes! 👍

They look as if they might be hand welted, do you happen to know?


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Handsome shoes! 👍
> 
> They look as if they might be hand welted, do you happen to know?


No. All I know is that he has an IG account and can be contacted there.


----------



## StephenRG

AM:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> No. All I know is that he has an IG account and can be contacted there.


Thanks! Beautiful shoes.



StephenRG said:


> AM:


Wow! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## StephenRG

Ascot custom:










This has @RogerP's name all over it.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ascot custom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has @RogerP's name all over it.


Wow! 👍

Those are remarkably handsome boots! They look like may be a Vass make-up on Vass' F last. In my next life, I'd pursue Vass' more robust aesthetic as an analog to my own!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Thanks! Beautiful shoes.
> 
> Wow! 👍


You can say that again. Those beauties take one's breath away!


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> Ascot custom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has @RogerP's name all over it.


I almost messaged Karl about availability when I saw those pop up on FaceBook.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> I almost messaged Karl about availability when I saw those pop up on FaceBook.


No reason to delay! :devil:


----------



## Flanderian

The answer to the question, what do leprechauns wear? 

Not my cup-of-tea, but interesting. Justin Fitzpatrick -


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> The answer to the question, what do leprechauns wear?
> 
> Not my cup-of-tea, but interesting. Justin Fitzpatrick -
> 
> View attachment 43611


It's not easy being green. I have one pair of green chukkas and struggle with pairing. I did, however, just purchase my first pair of JF button boots in a more serviceable shade. Pics on arrival.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> It's not easy being green. I have one pair of green chukkas and struggle with pairing. I did, however, just purchase my first pair of JF button boots in a more serviceable shade. Pics on arrival.


Thanks, Roger, will love seeing them.

I have two green pairs of shoes, but as they are suede, and casual in nature, it expands their opportunity for wear, as my daily attire is most often khakis and a sport shirt, both of which will often harmonize with either pair in both hue and mood.


----------



## Flanderian

Altan Bottier chelseas -


----------



## Tiger

Flanderian said:


> Thanks, Roger, will love seeing them.
> 
> I have two green pairs of shoes, but as they are suede, and casual in nature, it expands their opportunity for wear, as my daily attire is most often khakis and a sport shirt, both of which will often harmonize with either pair in both hue and mood.


Agreed, which is why I purchased C&J Chilterns:


----------



## IT_cyclist

Tiger said:


> Agreed, which is why I purchased C&J Chilterns:
> 
> View attachment 43680


Hard to tell from the photo... are those "earth green?" I have a pair in that color. Go to weekend footwear.


----------



## Flanderian

G & G spectators -


----------



## Tiger

IT_cyclist said:


> Hard to tell from the photo... are those "earth green?" I have a pair in that color. Go to weekend footwear.


Yes, you are correct. The suede looks different depending on the light...


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> G & G spectators -
> 
> View attachment 43700


I like that the "two-toning" is not a sharp contrast as, sometimes, that looks affected to my eye. This looks really nice. It reminds me of those Alden pennies that have a two-tone look owing to different shading (our Alden experts would know the model, I don't).


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I like that the "two-toning" is not a sharp contrast as, sometimes, that looks affected to my eye. This looks really nice. It reminds me of those Alden pennies that have a two-tone look owing to different shading (our Alden experts would know the model, I don't).


I like them for the same reason. Vass does a lot of interesting spectator type shoes in different hides, and while I find some outlandish, others are also quite subtle. I remember one which combined a suede and smooth leather hides in only slightly different, but harmonious shades.

Will have to see if I can dig it up from somwhere.


----------



## Flanderian

Can't find it, but this is a smaller photo of the EG Malvern in a similar hide treatment, which offers an idea of the effect -


----------



## Woofa

We are making a nice Mother's Day dinner at home this evening so we can relax. Wearing Vass whole cuts.


----------



## Flanderian

Woofa said:


> We are making a nice Mother's Day dinner at home this evening so we can relax. Wearing Vass whole cuts.
> View attachment 43726


N-I-C-E! 

(Hey, them don't look like slippers! )


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I like that the "two-toning" is not a sharp contrast as, sometimes, that looks affected to my eye. This looks really nice. It reminds me of those Alden pennies that have a two-tone look owing to different shading (our Alden experts would know the model, I don't).


Are we speaking of Alden's shell cordovan Leisure Handsewn's? I've seen several pair with the penny strap a somewhat darker hue than the rest of the shoe. :icon_scratch:


----------



## scottfranklin

Flanderian said:


> Altan Bottier chelseas -


Thank you for pointing me towards Bottier; some of these are really works of art. For example, I imagine the shade of blue in these Chelseas (1 hippo, 1 suede) more suitable for museums (think Chagall windows) than feet. They're just so vivid.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Are we speaking of Alden's shell cordovan Leisure Handsewn's? I've seen several pair with the penny strap a somewhat darker hue than the rest of the shoe. :icon_scratch:


I believe so and your confusion is fair, as calling that a "two-tone" shoe is a stretch. That said, the penny's strap can be a meaningfully different tone than the rest of the shoe.


----------



## Flanderian

A successful, IMHO, melding of several design elements to create a cohesive aesthetic. Don't know if the tonal differences evident in the top and bottom parts of the upper are deliberate, but believe they work also. St. Crispin -


----------



## ran23

I have some E.T. Wright causal Penny Loafers in black, rubber sole and Brown Penny Strap. Also the piping around the shoe is brown. I have worn both black or brown accessories with these.


----------



## Flanderian

Retailer Ben Silver has for years offered some handsome footwear featuring premium makes such as Crockett and Jones, and Alden. Most are standard offerings by these makers, but some are more uncommon and may be specific to Ben Silver. Among such shoes, those intended for the summer season are some of the most appealing. Two styles which could illustrations from the classic period of Apparel Arts or Esquire are the loafer and saddle shoe pictured below. And both styles are among my favorites.

Both are the refined quality typical of Crockett and Jones, but are styles that might be term dressy casual, unsuitable for sober suits, but able to enliven clothing less serious of purpose. The loafer is tan and white calf, the saddle white nubuck and navy smooth leather.


----------



## StephenRG

Vass


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Vass


Beautifully made! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

An Eagle Special via St. Crispin -


----------



## RogerP

My first pair of boots combining a fabric shaft with leather upper - courtesy of Justin Fitzpatrick.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> My first pair of boots combining a fabric shaft with leather upper - courtesy of Justin Fitzpatrick.


A very handsome pair, for sure. I'm always blown away by your unerring sense regarding footwear. May we assume that this may be the first of several pair?


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> My first pair of boots combining a fabric shaft with leather upper - courtesy of Justin Fitzpatrick.


Beautiful - enjoy and wear them in good health. (Heck, I'm a sucker for almost anything herringbone, but those really are a wow!)

Would love to see them as part of the full ensemble when you do wear them.


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, gents. This isn't my first pair from JF, but my first in quite some time. I'll look forward to pairing these with the fall / winter wardrobe.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> My first pair of boots combining a fabric shaft with leather upper - courtesy of Justin Fitzpatrick.


Those are remarkably handsome! :loveyou:

Not only do you have an unerring sense of style, but of your *own* style!


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispin -
> 
> View attachment 43816


Oh yes. I would make room on my shoe-rack for that.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Oh yes. I would make room on my shoe-rack for that.


Well, I'm gobsmacked!! 🤯

You'd actually deign to wear a loafer! Some gentleman evidently commissioned these judging from his monogram upon the sole. So given the proper consideration ($$$$$ ) I have little doubt that they'd also be pleased to whip some up for you as well.

(Or as an alternative, Skoak informed me via e-mail of their delectable selection of penny loafers! :devil


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispin -
> 
> View attachment 43816


I want a reverse kudu chukka in that color.


----------



## StephenRG

St C - goatskin


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> St C - goatskin


Those are just insanely beautiful. I've never even heard of goatskin being used in footwear before.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> St C - goatskin


Simply beautiful! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Vass. Possibly the most subtle spectator creation I've encountered -


----------



## Flanderian

One good Vass deserves another.

Looking again through Vass' offerings of RTW lasts, they each have something to recommend them for different tastes, and for different styles of footwear. But among those I'd likely find desirable, their R last appears a likely candidate of conservative moderation. And while examining this last, the shoe below leapt out at me as a simple, conservative oxford in a lovely hide beautifully executed.


----------



## Fading Fast

If there's ever a reason to buy business / traditional dress shoes again in my life (if the several unused Aldens I have ever spontaneously wear out from lack of use), Vass is the shoe I want to try. From all the pics and comments you and others have posted over the years, they look like a very good value-aesthetic-quality combo.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> If there's ever a reason to buy business / traditional dress shoes again in my life (if the several unused Aldens I have ever spontaneously wear out from lack of use), Vass is the shoe I want to try. From all the pics and comments you and others have posted over the years, they look like a very good value-aesthetic-quality combo.


In my next life!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> In my next life!


I'll probably come back as a beetle and my shell won't be an OTR size.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Those are just insanely beautiful. I've never even heard of goatskin being used in footwear before.


6 months later: RogerP - "these are my goatskin chukkas, these are my 'Goatway' boots, these are my..."


----------



## StephenRG

As Flanderian has seen fit to post Oxfords, I will post more loafers. 

Cleverley ostrich:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> As Flanderian has seen fit to post Oxfords, I will post more loafers.
> 
> Cleverley ostrich:


While not a huge fan of ostrich, these are very handsome and interesting shoes! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Not St. C's, but rather attributed to Carlos Santos via Skoak. Don't know that it's goat, but remarkably similar to your handsome Cleverleys. Not casting doubt on your veracity, but instead am wondering if these might have been misattributed ?


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Not St. C's, but rather attributed to Carlos Santos via Skoak. Don't know that it's goat, but remarkably similar to your handsome Cleverleys. Not casting doubt on your veracity, but instead am wondering if these might have been misattributed ?
> 
> View attachment 43885


The trees in the other photo say Saint Crispin's and they appear to be identical as well, so my guess is that _this_ photo has been misattributed.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> The trees in the other photo say Saint Crispin's and they appear to be identical as well, so my guess is that _this_ photo has been misattributed.


I believe you are correct! 🤝

Edit: The error was entirely mine. I mislabeled the photo as Carlos Santos when I copied it, and then compounded my blunder by inexplicably alluding to the Cleverley's in #924 rather than St. Crispin, as they most undoubtedly are, as this was the Skoak blog post from which I lifted the photo - :icon_headagainstwall:


__
https://did%3Dce2fecb0e8234fb9ea5d2a47f29fa846fbfcee5a%3Bid%3D617834462743609345%3Bkey%3DOH9ypEfmvHarXyZ7edEoLQ%3Bname%3Dskoaktiebolaget


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> St C - goatskin


Those are some of the 'best looking' goats I have ever seen. One more item to add to the wish list!


----------



## Flanderian

Since I've managed to depress Stephen, and confuse everyone (Most notably myself!) at least in part due to my uncharacteristic posting of oxfords, I shall return to form with a pair of penny loafers, and not just penny loafers, but *black* penny loafers.

Vass black box calf on their F last -


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin's -


----------



## StephenRG

Ricardo Bestetti - pigskin


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ricardo Bestetti - pigskin


Well, they're different!

An unusual hide choice. I learned early in my life that pigskin was thought to be a less good hide, noted for it's fragility and tendency to become brittle. But having witnessed its ballyhooed use in obviously fine footwear, I wonder if it would have been more correct to say that *poorly tanned* pigskin is fragile? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

And since one good loafer deserves another, a pair of yellow St. Cripin's -

(Ya know, I could actually see these as part of a casual summer ensemble :icon_scratch


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> And since one good loafer deserves another, a pair of yellow St. Cripin's -
> 
> (Ya know, I could actually see these as part of a casual summer ensemble :icon_scratch
> 
> View attachment 43980


Of our present members, those have @upr_crust name on them IMO.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Of our present members, those have @upr_crust name on them IMO.


Very possibly. Though I view these as strictly casual footwear, and I'm not sure if our esteemed member would dress that informally. Rather, I might view them best suited for the mood characterized by the illustration below.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Very possibly. Though I view these as strictly casual footwear, and I'm not sure if our esteemed member would dress that informally. Rather, I might view them best suited for the mood characterized by the illustration below.
> 
> View attachment 43989


I hear ya, but @upr_crust does pull out the occasional casual outfit and always with his wonderful sense of style that could nicely incorporate those shoes. Also, I could see them with one of his linen or similar summer suit.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I hear ya, but @upr_crust does pull out the occasional casual outfit and always with his wonderful sense of style that could nicely incorporate those shoes. Also, I could see them with one of his linen or similar summer suit.


Could very well be. But it's the shade more so than the style or hide which would limit them to such a role in my wardrobe.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I hear ya, but @upr_crust does pull out the occasional casual outfit and always with his wonderful sense of style that could nicely incorporate those shoes. Also, I could see them with one of his linen or similar summer suit.





Flanderian said:


> Could very well be. But it's the shade more so than the style or hide which would limit them to such a role in my wardrobe.


As it is, I have the Aldens shown below, which come close enough to the St. Crispins to relieve me of the responsibility to buy them (not that there is much room left in the shoe closet, either), and I did, as FF noted, wear them with a linen suit (though, I think my tan herringbone linen suit would be a better match, now that I think of it).


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> As it is, I have the Aldens shown below, which come close enough to the St. Crispins to relieve me of the responsibility to buy them (not that there is much room left in the shoe closet, either), and I did, as FF noted, wear them with a linen suit (though, I think my tan herringbone linen suit would be a better match, now that I think of it).
> 
> View attachment 43990


Beautiful loafers, worn very well! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

A favorite Vass spectator! The dark hide is bitter chocolate brown, but I believe I've also seen the tan hide combined with black to good effect. These appear as if they may be on the more radical U last, though I originally saw them on what was stated to be the F last.


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispin -
> 
> View attachment 44035


I'd change out the laces.


----------



## StephenRG

Aubercy:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I'd change out the laces.


Hmm . . . ? :icon_scratch: Interesting! :idea:

What would you prefer?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Aubercy:


Another work of art. Of all the retail makers, Aubercy make some of most radical, yet beautiful.

No doubt some man would know better than me how they could be worn.


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

StephenRG said:


> Aubercy:


this one for me falls into the category of "well, a shoemaker _could_, but why would they?"

i can't see what that color would pair with. maybe wear with burgundy trousers in december to go all in on the christmas look?


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Hmm . . . ? :icon_scratch: Interesting! :idea:
> 
> What would you prefer?


Burgundy and more obviously woven.


----------



## StephenRG

G&G, patina by Dandy Shoe Care:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G, patina by Dandy Shoe Care:


A work of art, but I couldn't wear them, would need to mount them on a pedestal, and just admire them!
:beer:


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin in teal suede -


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin

The Sound Track -


----------



## Flanderian

I like my boots, like I like my soup! 

St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

Vintage bespoke Cleverley.

From an era before men strove to make their feet look bigger!


----------



## Flanderian

Stephano Bemer jodhpurs -


----------



## Flanderian

And speaking of Justin Fitzpatrick -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> And speaking of Justin Fitzpatrick -
> 
> View attachment 44221


A suede
Adelaide
Is just the thing
For Spring


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> A suede
> Adelaide
> Is just the thing
> For Spring


Rhymin' time!

Delightfully droll.

Less obvious than the characteristic you name is that the upper is actually quilted in a subtle diagonal pattern. And I particularly like this shade of blue.


----------



## StephenRG

Drool, Flanderian, drool! Vass:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Drool, Flanderian, drool! Vass:


*WOW!!! 😍*

What a beautiful galosh oxford! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin on the hoof -


----------



## Flanderian

*BAM!* A Stephen special!?  Bespoke from Francis Waplinger.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> *BAM!* A Stephen special!?  Bespoke from Francis Waplinger.
> 
> View attachment 44255


I am impressed by the workmanship, but for some reason these don't do it for me.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I am impressed by the workmanship, but for some reason these don't do it for me.


Nor me either. Didn't seriously think they'd be your particular cup-of-tea though it's one of the more novel hide treatments I've seen.

Believe the shoemaker may be working out of Brooklyn now -


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> I am impressed by the workmanship, but for some reason these don't do it for me.





Flanderian said:


> Nor me either. Didn't seriously think they'd be your particular cup-of-tea though it's one of the more novel hide treatments I've seen.
> 
> Believe the shoemaker may be working out of Brooklyn now -


That seemingly wood grained effect on the vamp is a real put-off! Just sayin....


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> That seemingly wood grained effect on the vamp is a real put-off! Just sayin....


What, you wouldn't want your first pair of bark shoes!?


----------



## Flanderian

Vass tri-color spectator -


----------



## Woofa

I know how much you love Vass. Me too. Just got this barely worn pair from a fellow member on tof for a great deal. Plum museum calf, my first museum shoes.








tough to photograph the color.









and compared to my burgundy calf, (and I think we have an Adelaide lover in the house!)









just enough difference, although these and my burgundy shell brooks brother by c&J boots will probably be enough in burgundy for me.
who am I kidding, can never have too many.


----------



## Flanderian

Woofa said:


> I know how much you love Vass. Me too. Just got this barely worn pair from a fellow member on tof for a great deal. Plum museum calf, my first museum shoes.
> View attachment 44295
> 
> tough to photograph the color.
> View attachment 44296
> 
> 
> and compared to my burgundy calf, (and I think we have an Adelaide lover in the house!)
> View attachment 44297
> 
> 
> just enough difference, although these and my burgundy shell brooks brother by c&J boots will probably be enough in burgundy for me.
> who am I kidding, can never have too many.


Look to be in good shape, should be nice! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

One of Stephen's favorites. The Lopez by John Lobb -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Vass tri-color spectator -
> 
> View attachment 44288


Whereas _these_ I would happily wear.


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> They have the strangest names but some of the loveliest shoes. Zonkey Boot's hand lasted and hand welted 'Two One Four Ragnar' in calf suede.


That's a really handsome shoe! :loveyou:

Beautiful hide in a lovely color of suede, and meticulous craftsmanship in a classic derby/blucher design.

Zonkey Boot is a brand whose name sounds a bit comical, but they appear to make very fine footwear.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Whereas _these_ I would happily wear.


You certainly wouldn't go unnoticed, but the Vass is a handsome shoe. I don't care for many of Vass' 3-hide spectators but feel this one works rather well.


----------



## Flanderian

Answer to the question; what did Paul wear?

Paul -










Via St. Crispin -


----------



## StephenRG

Antonio Meccariello:










Austerity? Bah! I think I prefer the Adelaide to the galosh, fwiw


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Antonio Meccariello:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austerity? Bah! I think I prefer the Adelaide to the galosh, fwiw


Ahh . . . ! I feel much better now. :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Simply, St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Antonio Meccariello:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austerity? Bah! I think I prefer the Adelaide to the galosh, fwiw


+1 on the Adelaide! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> Lovely, aren't they? And at two thirds of the cost of the Edward Green Dover. I know which one I'd take!


Both beautiful and iconic. Can't make a poor choice.


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## StephenRG

Antonio Meccariello:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Antonio Meccariello:


What a beautiful, delicately detailed brogue! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Vass -


----------



## Flanderian

Alden shell -


----------



## StephenRG

JF:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> JF:


Interesting, but somehow I think this combination of hides doesn't work as well for this design.


----------



## Flanderian

C&J -


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispin -
> 
> View attachment 44499


A spit-shine and a wing tip design...an irresistible combination!


----------



## StephenRG

Vass:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Vass:


Though not something I could wear, these are very handsome. Beautiful hides, which seems to be a characteristic of Vass, and precisely made.

Were I still in this market, I very well might consider Vass even over some exquisite Japanese makes, such as Yohei's. Hands down, the Japanese shoes are more perfect and delicately precise, but it's exactly the more robust character of the Vass shoe that would likely better compliment what God gave me to work with.


----------



## Flanderian

Handsome St. Crispin monk strap! I so much prefer single monk designs to double. Were I still in business, I'd find this an ideal accompaniment to many business suits.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> A spit-shine and a wing tip design...an irresistible combination!


Just for Eagle -










The USAF of our generation was big on shine, and not just on shoes. By the time I had completed tech school, I knew at least 3 ways to polish a floor that would yield an exceptional shine. The floors in our cinderblock barracks were dark grey. If I recall, they were made from some form of man-made square tiles, and their surface was irregular rather than smooth. Yet despite their color and surface, one could stand fully erect in plain daylight and tell if you needed a shave! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## StephenRG

When Wile E Coyote needs a pair of Oxfords - Acme Shoes:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> When Wile E Coyote needs a pair of Oxfords - Acme Shoes:


Whoa! Beautiful! :icon_cheers:

Love the hand-stained hide. Whose?


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Just for Eagle -
> 
> View attachment 44517
> 
> 
> The USAF of our generation was big on shine, and not just on shoes. By the time I had completed tech school, I knew at least 3 ways to polish a floor that would yield an exceptional shine. The floors in our cinderblock barracks were dark grey. If I recall, they were made from some form of man-made square tiles, and their surface was irregular rather than smooth. Yet despite their color and surface, one could stand fully erect in plain daylight and tell if you needed a shave! :icon_saint7kg:


That is indeed one fine shine. Thank you for that trip back to "the good old day(s)!"


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin's "Sunrise" spectator -


----------



## StephenRG

Jan P Myhre (h/t JF, who is tipping strap boots as the next thing)


----------



## StephenRG

And while we're on Jan P Myhre, there are loafers, and there are loafers...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Jan P Myhre (h/t JF, who is tipping strap boots as the next thing)





StephenRG said:


> And while we're on Jan P Myhre, there are loafers, and there are loafers...


I like the gill shoe on the bottom quite well. 👍

But while boots above and beautifully made, I can't avoid feeling as if they may be something I saw Sonja Henie wearing in one of her films. :cold:


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> I like the gill shoe on the bottom quite well. 👍
> 
> But while boots above and beautifully made, I can't avoid feeling as if they may be something I saw Sonja Henie wearing in one of her films. :cold:


LOL. I wouldn't look askance at anyone wearing the top pair, but I'd much prefer to wear the bottom pair.


----------



## Flanderian

Honkin' Vass spectators -


----------



## StephenRG

I looked at the first 40 pages of this thread to see who was represented.

#1: Vass 40% of all shoes posted
#2: St Crispin 18%
#3: Antonio Meccariello 14%
#4: Altan Bottier 4%

I venture to suggest that _none_ of these brands are know to the general shoe-buying public, not even to many fashionistas.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I looked at the first 40 pages of this thread to see who was represented.
> 
> #1: Vass 40% of all shoes posted
> #2: St Crispin 18%
> #3: Antonio Meccariello 14%
> #4: Altan Bottier 4%
> 
> I venture to suggest that _none_ of these brands are know to the general shoe-buying public, not even to many fashionistas.


When you consider all the other fine alternatives, why should they?


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> Carmina in unlined tobacco suede kudu.


Very similar to the shoes I've been lusting after. I'm a penny loafer freak, so these are like honey for a bee. Though I've decided rather than add an 8th or 9th, or whatever, penny, I'd have a tassel loafer. And I found the perfect candidate (I.e., I'm limited in what I'm willing to pay.) and they have it available in every possible size . . . . . except mine! 😭


----------



## Fading Fast

Lucido said:


> Carmina in unlined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobacco suede kudu.


My, my, those are beautiful shoes.



StephenRG said:


> I looked at the first 40 pages of this thread to see who was represented.
> 
> #1: Vass 40% of all shoes posted
> #2: St Crispin 18%
> #3: Antonio Meccariello 14%
> #4: Altan Bottier 4%
> 
> I venture to suggest that _none_ of these brands are know to the general shoe-buying public, not even to many fashionistas.


All offer impressive shoes, but if I didn't already have a closet full of all but unused dress and nice biz casual shoes, Vass would be my choice for bulking up my shoe wardrobe.


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> I really like them too. I have plenty of boots that sit unused in the wardrobe while my pennies and PTBs get worn daily.


I have a penchant for footwear in this tobacco/rust/tan shade, and am also fond of suede. But the only pair of shoes I have in this combination are oxfords, and I've been stick with loafers, both because I like them, and because they better fit my life.


----------



## Flanderian

Lovely St. Crispin spectators -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Lovely St. Crispin spectators -
> 
> View attachment 44647


Pavlov's dogs are salivating, again. Those St Crispin Spectators are truly magnificent, a genuine celebration for the onlooker's eyes!.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Pavlov's dogs are salivating, again. Those St Crispin Spectators are truly magnificent, a genuine celebration for the onlooker's eyes!.


Who knows! Should you contact those nice folks with a photo, they might be willing to fit you right up for a pittance!


----------



## Flanderian

Vass grain with Goyser welt stitching -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Vass grain with Goyser welt stitching -
> 
> View attachment 44673


There is indeed, mush to like/love about those shoes, but that Goyser welt stitching seems like a quick way to 'ugly-up' an otherwise handsome shoe design! :icon_scratch:


----------



## StephenRG

David McKee (new entrant from UK) h/t JF - seamless wholecut:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> There is indeed, mush to like/love about those shoes, but that Goyser welt stitching seems like a quick way to 'ugly-up' an otherwise handsome shoe design! :icon_scratch:


Ordinarily I find Goyser stitching unappealing also, but on this style, with the gorgeous but more rustic grain hide, it seems to me to support the overall aesthetic.



StephenRG said:


> David McKee (new entrant from UK) h/t JF - seamless wholecut:


Very interesting shoes! The last is truly radically svelte. But I know from experience, if such last shapes fit properly, they can also be extremely comfortable.

Nice! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Vass two-grain Adelaide -


----------



## StephenRG

Amazing? Yes? Wearable? Um...

Custom by Ascot Shoes:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Amazing? Yes? Wearable? Um...
> 
> Custom by Ascot Shoes:












I *likes* it!!! :amazing:


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Amazing? Yes? Wearable? Um...
> 
> Custom by Ascot Shoes:


I cannot honestly conclude that I would ever wear them out of the house, but the look of those shoes is mesmerizing! I just can't seem to look away.


----------



## Flanderian

Vass MTO -


----------



## StephenRG

Ascot custom:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ascot custom:


Handsome make-up. :icon_cheers:

I know Vass has done most of their MTO and GMTO's, and this looks as if it may be Vass also?


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Handsome make-up. :icon_cheers:
> 
> I know Vass has done most of their MTO and GMTO's, and this looks as if it may be Vass also?


I think it probably is Vass, but they didn't say.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I think it probably is Vass, but they didn't say.


They seem to be moving more to their own branding, irrespective of make, which seems to be the norm, as exampled Herring. Likely good business for them.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> They seem to be moving more to their own branding, irrespective of make, which seems to be the norm, as exampled Herring. Likely good business for them.


Well, their Kaan derby, which is an obvious Vass design, is made at least in part in Northampton by a maker who uses pig bristle. I like what Karl Chu is doing though atm economics dictate my lack of acquisition.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Well, their Kaan derby, which is an obvious Vass design, is made at least in part in Northampton by a maker who uses pig bristle. I like what Karl Chu is doing though atm economics dictate my lack of acquisition.


Hmm . . . . I know EG does, don't know who else might, however.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Hmm . . . . I know EG does, don't know who else might, however.


Well he didn't say but the only other one I could think of would be G&G, as ex-EG, and I'm not sure they'd have the same capacity to work on an outside contract.


----------



## Peak and Pine

The first shoe I've seen of this design where the weave/holes are not for show, but actually open to the foot and I would buy these and call them my August shoes if the company still offered them which they don't. Damn. But I've still got June and July huaraches.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Well he didn't say but the only other one I could think of would be G&G, as ex-EG, and I'm not sure they'd have the same capacity to work on an outside contract.


Well, whoever did them, the appears superb! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Nice monk strap by St. Crispin. I know some find monk straps unsuitable for business, I found them very versatile. And it's a black shoe that to my eye can look proper, but dashing at the same time.


----------



## Flanderian

C&J Chelsea. An Eagle special!? :amazing:


----------



## StephenRG

Just a boring old chukka....from St C


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Just a boring old chukka....from St C


Very handsome! 👍

I find St. Crispin's chukkas to have a particularly pleasing shape.


----------



## RogerP

That's perfection in a dressy chukka.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> C&J Chelsea. An Eagle special!? :amazing:
> 
> View attachment 44910


I love the design, but could we pair those with some navy or perhaps stone hued khakis? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I love the design, but could we pair those with some navy or perhaps stone hued khakis? :icon_scratch:


You betcha! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## StephenRG

EB for Ascot:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> EB for Ascot:


Well . . . . They're sure colorful!


----------



## StephenRG

More from Acme:

[


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> More from Acme:
> 
> [
> View attachment 44976


Wow! :icon_cheers:

A little too untraditional for my wearing, but undeniably a gorgeous pair of shoes. The unorthodox coloring really works with this shoe's aesthetic to enhance its appearance. And I'm generally a sucker for Adelaides anyway.


----------



## Flanderian

There's been a saddening lack of penny loafers on this thread recently, and that cannot continue. Yes, Justin Fitzpatrick can make penny loafers too! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

C&J Galway -


----------



## Flanderian

Gators via St. Crispin -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Gators via St. Crispin -
> 
> View attachment 45049


Those are rather stunning penny loafers, but I'd be cautious about wearing them around here. One of those oversized lizards crawling out of the ponds on the golf course might mistake them for his/her long lost mama gator! :crazy:


----------



## StephenRG

I know how much Flanderian likes loafers, but...

Altan Bottier patent leather


----------



## StephenRG

Brogues Shoemakes (not sure of brand)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I know how much Flanderian likes loafers, but...
> 
> Altan Bottier patent leather
> 
> View attachment 45072





StephenRG said:


> Brogues Shoemakes (not sure of brand)


Remarkable shoes, both! 👍

Beautiful work from both makers. Not my cup-of-tea but the spectators have a lot of what I like. If not for the fairly radical extended last, were I in the market, I'd find them good to go.


----------



## Flanderian

Plebeian, but in my future?


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

Vass Adelaide -


----------



## StephenRG

G&G


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G


Demi-boots?

The perspective makes it a little difficult to tell. But very handsome on any account! 👍

Not my personal preference in last shape, but that goes without saying.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Vass Adelaide -
> 
> View attachment 45191


I think I'm in love!


----------



## Flanderian

Ascot Shoes -


----------



## StephenRG

Yim Shoemaker:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Yim Shoemaker:


Hmm . . . Nice looking shoes! 👍

And a pair of green shoes entirely wearable as dress shoes. Very adroit handling of the hide, IMHO.


----------



## Flanderian

Perhaps less amazing, but rather nice from J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin on the hoof -


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin on the hoof -


----------



## scottfranklin

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispin on the hoof -
> 
> View attachment 45358


Both this and your previous post are beautiful, but I'm on a suede kick so these are just, WOW! Thanks!


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## StephenRG

Bontoni:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Bontoni:


Exotic, but wearable! A novel design that truly works.

Beautiful shoes! 👍


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:


Remarkable finish! Beautiful work! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Who said they're on a suede kick!? 

Carmina -


----------



## Flanderian

Patrick Frei bespoke -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Who said they're on a suede kick!?
> 
> Carmina -
> 
> View attachment 45499


Darn those are handsome.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Darn those are handsome.


I think so too.

If my questionable memory serves, he participated in an international shoe making contest several years ago, and did very well, I can't recall for certain, but I think he may have taken first prize.

His work is exquisite, full of detail and very precise. IMHO, equal to the very fine makers in Japan.

*Edit:* Oops!  Just realized you were talking about the Carminas. Yup, lovely!

https://www.keikari.com/english/an-interview-with-shoemaker-patrick-frei/


----------



## Flanderian

Couldn't not add this, also from Patrick Frei -


----------



## Flanderian

Altan from Paris. Suede gators from the Blue Bayou -


----------



## ItalianStyle

OK... educate me... how can they be suede *and* gator...?
Or are they simply cow hide (suede) with a gator imprint?

Not that it detracts from the craftmanship...


----------



## Flanderian

ItalianStyle said:


> OK... educate me... how can they be suede *and* gator...?
> Or are they simply cow hide (suede) with a gator imprint?
> 
> Not that it detracts from the craftmanship...


The source specified alligator for the hide, and I've no reason to doubt them. But I was also surprised by their novelty. Then I thought, why not? Why wouldn't alligator hide also have a reverse side, just as any other hide?


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Altan from Paris. Suede gators from the Blue Bayou -
> 
> View attachment 45615


I cannot recall ever seeing sueded gator before. Is that actually gator or just impressed cowhide?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I cannot recall ever seeing sueded gator before. Is that actually gator or just impressed cowhide?


Said alligator, but not having personally skinned the beastie, I can't attest to it.

But while I was investigating, I found just the thing to add to your Chelsea collection! :amazing:


----------



## scottfranklin

Yeah, Altan Bottier has some pretty vivid colors. I really love this blue, it reminds me of the Chagall windows, but I can't imagine them on my feet. And I love hippos far too much to wear these:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Said alligator, but not having personally skinned the beastie, I can't attest to it.
> 
> But while I was investigating, I found just the thing to add to your Chelsea collection! :amazing:
> 
> View attachment 45630


They would have to broaden the forefoot on those Chelseas' for them to be considered for a place in my collection! The addiction must be fed, but comfort comes first. LOL.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Said alligator, but not having personally skinned the beastie, I can't attest to it.
> 
> But while I was investigating, I found just the thing to add to your Chelsea collection! :amazing:
> 
> View attachment 45630


Naturally, I'd wear them! AB have more interesting suede colours than any other "OTR" maker, IMO.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Naturally, I'd wear them! AB have more interesting suede colours than any other "OTR" maker, IMO.


I betcha!


----------



## Tiger

Berwick 1707 from _A Fine Pair of Shoes_ - great quality, under $180 and includes nice shoe trees:


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> Sanders & Sanders.
> 
> @Flanderian If you're still chasing tassel loafers and happen to take a UK10 or 12 the Sanders outlet has the 'Finchley' marked down to a mere £150.


Great price, thank you! And as it happens, I do wear 10.

I have the Finchley in dark brown smooth calf. And the James last it's built on is truly the _blue goose_ of fits for my foot, plus I also very much like the lines of this particular tassel loafer. I've actually lusted after the Finchley in their navy suede for years, as I believe it one of the most elegantly casual loafers with which I'm familiar. But my preferences limit the use to which I'd put another navy shoe, so I'm looking for something in the brown family of colors. While their dark brown suede is handsome, I already have several dark brown suede loafers, and frankly, I'm not wild about the contrast that the toe stitching creates on this hide.

They also have the shoe in snuff, but Sanders' snuff is too close to a plain medium brown for my preference for this shoe. I know, because I have the hide on another Sanders shoe. I was really looking for something more the color of the Lof and Tung that had sold out of my size virtually when they introduced the shoe -










If I decide I'm really serious, I may try Meermin, or for a bit better, TLB. But thank you very much for thinking of me.


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> No problem at all. I was debating picking up another pair of my beloved Madrids earlier when I saw the Finchley and remembered your earlier post. I keep meaning to try L&T but I've never had much look getting a good fit with the Iberian shoemakers.


Interesting to learn of your experience with Iberian makers, as I've not yet sampled any from Spain or Portugal. Since I'm usually a pretty good fit for most English lasts, your experience does concern me, and I'll have to include it in my consideration.


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> Grain derbies from Bel y Cia, Barcelona. Brand unspecified but as far as I know they mostly carry Edward Green.


Ahh . . . that's a handsome shoe! They do look as if they might be EG, but I believe there's also actually a fine maker in Barcelona, though I can't recall their name. I wonder?


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> I know that Norman Vilalta is in Barcelona, but his shoes lean towards the very flamboyant.
> 
> I do still think the Spanish (and Portuguese) makers are worth trying. I've just found they tend to run narrow and low on the instep and I tired of dealing with returns.


Thanks for your experience with the Iberian fit. That could pose a problem, especially the low instep. Hmm . . . . :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> Ludwig Reiter in 'hunting green' suede.


Handsome casual shoe! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> Vass Theresianer in Museum Gold & Bordeaux Suede


Ahh! Gorgeous boot! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Because I know how much StephenRG loves pennies, J. Fitzpatrick Cumin Suede on their Saint Helens chisel last. I've been looking for a suede tassel loafer of roughly this color, but at a pre-sale price of $195, these make a heck of an argument.


----------



## Flanderian

G & G -


----------



## StephenRG

AM - not dissimilar from a pair by Yim I recently posted. Decisions, decisions...

[


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier - shark:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> AM - not dissimilar from a pair by Yim I recently posted. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> [
> View attachment 45815





StephenRG said:


> I like these, classic last and styling, and the hide would be discreet enough to wear. The patination really helps make the shoe.
> 
> Altan Bottier - shark:
> 
> View attachment 45816


Beautiful! Entirely unwearable by me, but fine for those whose dress they would compliment. Very nicely made with the closely trimmed soles. I like exotics, and believe they can be beautiful in their own right, but here the makers have made it an essential part of the shoe's aesthetic.

Very nice!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Beautiful! Entirely unwearable by me, but fine for those whose dress they would compliment. Very nicely made with the closely trimmed soles. I like exotics, and believe they can be beautiful in their own right, but here the makers have made it an essential part of the shoe's aesthetic.
> 
> Very nice!


Unaccountably I'd forgotten I'd already posted that. I blame AB who posted that photo anew on their FB page.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Unaccountably I'd forgotten I'd already posted that. I blame AB who posted that photo anew on their FB page.


I do too!! ic12337:


----------



## IT_cyclist

SWMBO has noted that working from home disqualifies me from "needing" more shoes. On the other hand, there are shoes on this thread that I love, but could not pull off in public. The "in public" thing isn't happening soon. What to do... What to do...


----------



## Flanderian

-TLB Artista line, Charles Stead Polo shade reverse calf -










Edit: Stead tanneries -

https://www.cfstead.com/


----------



## Flanderian

EG GMTO Galway -


----------



## StephenRG

Maker unknown, Scythia:









https://mymodernmet.com/ancient-scy...r13JIjVIOyLl4uYW-2NEP4dL8ncCF6XhpTI3syRHK1B4w


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Maker unknown, Scythia:
> View attachment 45957
> 
> 
> https://mymodernmet.com/ancient-scy...r13JIjVIOyLl4uYW-2NEP4dL8ncCF6XhpTI3syRHK1B4w


This guy?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Maker unknown, Scythia:
> View attachment 45957
> 
> 
> https://mymodernmet.com/ancient-scy...r13JIjVIOyLl4uYW-2NEP4dL8ncCF6XhpTI3syRHK1B4w


I recall an exhibition, and associated publication, the Metropolitan Museum had about 45 years ago of Scythian gold work. It was astonishing! The degree of vision and artistry demonstrated was flabbergasting for a nomadic steppe people of such antiquity.


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin on the hoof -


----------



## Flanderian

Vass 3 hide spectator, and one which I find more aesthetically successful. Think on their F last -


----------



## StephenRG

Acme Shoemaker:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Acme Shoemaker:
> 
> View attachment 46169


A very handsome, classic brogue. 👍

The choice of the brand name Acme has a couple of, I'm sure unintended, slightly humorous connotations. First, that there's long been an American brand of Acme shoes that specialized in sturdy boots and work shoes intended for use by actual farmers and industrial workers. My first pair of boots, circa 1965, was a pair of Acme Wellington style boots, and frankly for rather inexpensive footwear were honestly made.

Secondly, for all we fanciers of Wile E Coyote, the long and abundant line of Acme supplied gadgets -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> A very handsome, classic brogue. 👍
> Secondly, for all we fanciers of Wile E Coyote, the long and abundant line of Acme supplied gadgets -
> 
> View attachment 46181


That's what I always think of when I see "Acme".


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> A very handsome, classic brogue. 👍
> 
> The choice of the brand name Acme has a couple of, I'm sure unintended, slightly humorous connotations. First, that there's long been an American brand of Acme shoes that specialized in sturdy boots and work shoes intended for use by actual farmers and industrial workers. My first pair of boots, circa 1965, was a pair of Acme Wellington style boots, and frankly for rather inexpensive footwear were honestly made.
> 
> Secondly, for all we fanciers of Wile E Coyote, the long and abundant line of Acme supplied gadgets -
> 
> View attachment 46181





StephenRG said:


> That's what I always think of when I see "Acme".


If you grew up, when I did, when those cartoons were in heavy rotation, "Acme" will always be the company that supplied all those crazy things to Wile E Coyote.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> If you grew up, when I did, when those cartoons were in heavy rotation, "Acme" will always be the company that supplied all those crazy things to Wile E Coyote.


Saturday matinees at the Ritz Theater for a quarter.


----------



## StephenRG

Paolo Scafora:


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> TLB Mallorca


VERY nice! 👍



StephenRG said:


> Paolo Scafora:
> 
> View attachment 46297


Everything AND the kitchen sink! 👍

Assuming the name is indicative of Italian craftsmanship, I think this is the first time I've seen Italian shoes with a goyser welt! :amazing:


----------



## Flanderian

Malfroid Shoes, Paris -


----------



## StephenRG

More Scafora - with that welt again!


----------



## StephenRG

I don't think I've posted these G&Gs before.


----------



## StephenRG

JF:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I don't think I've posted these G&Gs before.
> 
> View attachment 46306


Like 'em! 👍

Would have fit very nicely into my business wardrobe.


----------



## StephenRG

The usual:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> The usual:
> 
> View attachment 46425


Beautiful shoes!

Different for Vass. I don't personally like most double monks, but that's just me, and these are very well thought out and made.


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> St. Crispin -
> 
> View attachment 46474


With three pair of Tassel Loafers on the shoe racks, none of them display that level of perfection! Those are indeed magnificent.


----------



## scottfranklin

A really nice derby from Passus, a new brand written up at theshoesnobblog


----------



## eagle2250

scottfranklin said:


> A really nice derby from Passus, a new brand written up at theshoesnobblog


Nicely grained leather gets me every time! Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## Flanderian

Saint Crispin -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Saint Crispin -
> 
> View attachment 46523


I feel an almost irresistible urge to brush the nap of those suedes.....must control the urge!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I feel an almost irresistible urge to brush the nap of those suedes.....must control the urge!


A nap so lush you could swim in it!


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> VERY nice! 👍
> 
> Everything AND the kitchen sink! 👍
> 
> Assuming the name is indicative of Italian craftsmanship, I think this is the first time I've seen Italian shoes with a goyser welt! :amazing:


It's pretty common among some Italian makers. Usually it's a triple Goyser stitch and commando sole on what would be considered a fairly formal shoe if it had a standard sole and welt (sleek last, smooth high quality leather etc.)


----------



## Flanderian

EG Clapham on 82 last -


----------



## Flanderian

Carmina -


----------



## Fading Fast

This thread continues to post incredible shoes/boots. Thank you @Flanderian, @StephenRG and others for putting up such beautiful footwear. I'm glad there is enough demand to support all these craftsmen.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> This thread continues to post incredible shoes/boots. Thank you @Flanderian, @StephenRG and others for putting up such beautiful footwear. I'm glad there is enough demand to support all these craftsmen.


Me too! 😭


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

As beautiful and precise as some of the exquisite Japanese makers are, I'm always left to wonder, were I in the market, would the more robust aesthetic of Vass better suit my person?

Vass austerity brogue -


----------



## Flanderian

Perhaps not amazing enough for many, but I'd sure love a pair! EG Dover, but in snuff suede with a natural colored welt and rubber city soles. :icon_cheers: -


----------



## Flanderian

Stefano Bemer Jodphur in spectacular museum calf -


----------



## StephenRG

Vass:


----------



## StephenRG

Acme:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Acme:


A very handsome shoe! 👍

I think I recall that they're a comparatively affordable maker, who's making them again?


----------



## Flanderian

C&J Malvern III -

(Though think this particular model would look better without the heavy toe patina.)


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> C&J Malvern III -
> 
> (Though think this particular model would look better without the heavy toe patina.)
> 
> View attachment 46992


While I completely agree with your assessment, would the toe patina look any better if they had contoured it to match the contours of the wing tips on the shoes? The way it stands now, the shoes look like a captoed wing tip, a"Frankenstenian" creation, for sure. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> While I completely agree with your assessment, would the toe patina look any better if they had contoured it to match the contours of the wing tips on the shoes? The way it stands now, the shoes look like a captoed wing tip, a"Frankenstenian" creation, for sure. :icon_scratch:


Yes, pretty much. I don't object to a darker patina on the toes (Such as our Cheaneys in mahogany hides.) but here it works at odds with the design of the shoe. The combination of hides is low contrast, presumably to offer a more subtle spectator, and the much darker toes spoil the effect.


----------



## Flanderian

Vass, similar to some others, apologies if dupe, and a sweet looking dress boot -


----------



## Flanderian

Gaziano and Girling -


----------



## Flanderian

C&J Maitland, AKA The Eagle Special -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> C&J Maitland, AKA The Eagle Special -


FWIW when I was chatting to Justin FitzPatrick last week I was ribbing him over his huge change of heart concerning Chelsea boots - he used to hate them and now they're almost his favourite style. It turns out that he'd just been exposed to the clunky type. But when he saw how elegant they could be, he did a complete 180. These boots are a splendid example of the dressiness of the right design.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> FWIW when I was chatting to Justin FitzPatrick last week I was ribbing him over his huge change of heart concerning Chelsea boots - he used to hate them and now they're almost his favourite style. It turns out that he'd just been exposed to the clunky type. But when he saw how elegant they could be, he did a complete 180. These boots are a splendid example of the dressiness of the right design.


I share both your and his opinion concerning their potential for elegance. But purely resulting from a '70's hangover, the style, irrespective of how attractively rendered, will always remain for me redolent of that dreadful decade. 🤢


----------



## Flanderian

Carmina -


----------



## Flanderian

*Customized Vass.*

Read the story -

https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2020/07/bedos-leatherworks-handwelted-spade-soles.html


----------



## Flanderian

Norman Vilalta -


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

CNES -
























CNES?
Charley's Nice European Styles? :hidden:


----------



## StephenRG

Roberto Ugolini - I like the little flourish on the side!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Roberto Ugolini - I like the little flourish on the side!
> 
> View attachment 47337


Me too! And the classic last. Great looking shoes! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

_*"Those who have eyes to see . . . ."*_

Nicholas Templeman bespoke -


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Roberto Ugolini - I like the little flourish on the side!
> 
> View attachment 47337


A nice touch, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge

I haven't a clue as to who the cobbler is but OMG! And those tweed trousers? Mercy!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47490
> 
> 
> I haven't a clue as to who the cobbler is but OMG! And those tweed trousers? Mercy!


Exceptional in every part! Looks like some of Cleav's things, but don't specifically recall these. Trousers and socks are perfect! :icon_cheers: I suppose the trousers must be tweed, but they also look like some of thickest, foggiest of flannels. Would actually have loved a suit of this at one time.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Exceptional in every part! Looks like some of Cleav's things, but don't specifically recall these. Trousers and socks are perfect! :icon_cheers: I suppose the trousers must be tweed, but they also look like some of thickest, foggiest of flannels. Would actually have loved a suit of this at one time.


Could not agree more with all this and, specifically, that is a suit I would have loved to own in my suit-wearing days.


----------



## upr_crust

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47490
> 
> 
> I haven't a clue as to who the cobbler is but OMG! And those tweed trousers? Mercy!





Flanderian said:


> Exceptional in every part! Looks like some of Cleav's things, but don't specifically recall these. Trousers and socks are perfect! :icon_cheers: I suppose the trousers must be tweed, but they also look like some of thickest, foggiest of flannels. Would actually have loved a suit of this at one time.





Fading Fast said:


> Could not agree more with all this and, specifically, that is a suit I would have loved to own in my suit-wearing days.


They are indeed "Cleav's things" - I recognize the combo from when Cleav would post regularly on That Other Website, and yes, the flannel trousers are quite luxurious looking. The shoes, I believe, are Crockett & Jones - model name Fairford, I suspect.


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier (of course). I confess that the shade is too vibrant even for me...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier (of course). I confess that the shade is too vibrant even for me...
> 
> View attachment 47498


Whoa!

Extraordinary footwear, but would I be a sight in those! :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

Nicholas Templeman bespoke -


----------



## Flanderian

Not necessarily amazing, and perhaps not even special to many, but they are to me. I don't fall in love with names for the sake of their names, but there are some makes which, if not ground breaking. always look to me exactly as I think the shoe should. And Edward Green may be paramount among them. The shoe below is EG's iconic Dover model with the handsewn apron, a handsome model they make up in a variety of hides. I find this special because in addition to EG's flawless quality it combines a favorite brighter snuff colored suede and a rubber sole. This shoe to me is a dressy casual style, and I prefer rubber soles for such, which in this, IMO, pairs perfectly with upper hide.


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin. Love this Adelaide variation! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Nicholas Templeman bespoke -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Nicholas Templeman bespoke -
> 
> View attachment 47630


I'd wear them. Would you?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I'd wear them. Would you?


Uh, uh, uh! 😰


----------



## Flanderian

John Lobb Portman in claret misty calf -


----------



## Flanderian

J. Fitzpatrick -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> J. Fitzpatrick -


And @RogerP, going about his day, hears a twig snap in the distance. He's files it away as something to investigate later. Probably nothing, but could be a big cat (or awesome pair of blue leather and herringbone tweed button boots) stalking.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> And @RogerP, going about his day, hears a twig snap in the distance. He's files it away as something to investigate later. Probably nothing, but could be a big cat (or awesome pair of blue leather and herringbone tweed button boots) stalking.


I'm glad you clearly identified the hue of these as blue. I was tending more to the descriptor, violet!


----------



## Flanderian

Alden tassel loafer in beige cashmere suede -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I'm glad you clearly identified the hue of these as blue. I was tending more to the descriptor, violet!


My five-year-old laptop screen is not the most reliable for color nuance.



Flanderian said:


> Alden tassel loafer in beige cashmere suede -


Those are pretty amazing. Very '30s Apparel Arts. I assume they are in the category of, "if you have to ask how much, you can't...."


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> My five-year-old laptop screen is not the most reliable for color nuance.
> 
> Those are pretty amazing. Very '30s Apparel Arts. I assume they are in the category of, "if you have to ask how much, you can't...."


Even better, I believe these are a group special order as they're being sold by a Melbourne retailer. So I guess you'd have to reverse import them from Australia! :icon_cheers:

https://doublemonk.com/collections/all
And I'm taking a flyer on the upper material based upon studying the tassels. Alternately, they may even be brushed silk, or some other cloth. A spectacular looking summer shoe, but I fear they'd get soiled just taking them out of the box. 

Edit: OK, found 'em! They're calf suede, and a terrific deal! 

https://doublemonk.com/products/tassel-moccasin-ivory-suede


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Even better, I believe these are a group special order as they're being sold by a Melbourne retailer. So I guess you'd have to reverse import them from Australia! :icon_cheers:
> ...


Me: Okay Mr. Shoe salesman, here's what we are going to do: I am going to hand you all the money I have in the world - see this pile here - and you will hand me back the shoes and my change. But before we do that, please eyeball the pile and let me know if you think that I will be getting a lot or a small amount of change back.

Salesman: I'm sorry sir, that pile is too small, but the good news is, if we ever decide to sell just one shoe instead of a pair, you'd be close.

Me: (Sigh)

Salesman: I'll get the door for you. Oh, don't forget to take (said all but imperceptibly slower) all the money you have in the world (no longer said slower) with you sir.

Me: Hey, did I just detect a note of sarcasm?

Salesman: Never sir.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Even better, I believe these are a group special order as they're being sold by a Melbourne retailer. So I guess you'd have to reverse import them from Australia! :icon_cheers:
> 
> https://doublemonk.com/collections/all
> And I'm taking a flyer on the upper material based upon studying the tassels. Alternately, they may even be brushed silk, or some other cloth. A spectacular looking summer shoe, but I fear they'd get soiled just taking them out of the box.
> 
> Edit: OK, found 'em! They're calf suede, and a terrific deal!
> 
> https://doublemonk.com/products/tassel-moccasin-ivory-suede


Alden is one of my favored brands of shoes/boots and that cashmere suede is incredibly appealing, but I would be so afraid of damaging the finish, that I would never be able to bring myself to wear them in the wild.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Alden is one of my favored brands of shoes/boots and that cashmere suede is incredibly appealing, but I would be so afraid of damaging the finish, that I would never be able to bring myself to wear them in the wild.


Might get dirty if you looked at them too long! 😢


----------



## Flanderian

Nicholas Templeman bespoke -


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> And @RogerP, going about his day, hears a twig snap in the distance. He's files it away as something to investigate later. Probably nothing, but could be a big cat (or awesome pair of blue leather and herringbone tweed button boots) stalking.


 Beauties indeed!


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Beauties indeed!


Glad to see a post from you as it says, hopefully, you (and your family) are all good?


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Glad to see a post from you as it says, hopefully, you (and your family) are all good?


Yessir - all is well and I trust the same for you and yours. As it happens, trying to litigate virtually is more time-intensive than the traditional approach, so I've had less time to participate.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Yessir - all is well and I trust the same for you and yours. As it happens, trying to litigate virtually is more time-intensive than the traditional approach, so I've had less time to participate.


Very glad all is well (same here - thank you). Your participation has been missed.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Yessir - all is well and I trust the same for you and yours. As it happens, trying to litigate virtually is more time-intensive than the traditional approach, so I've had less time to participate.





Fading Fast said:


> Very glad all is well (same here - thank you). Your participation has been missed.


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Nicholas Templeman bespoke -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Nicholas Templeman bespoke -
> 
> View attachment 47942


Love the shoes, hate the laces! Are those a Spade Sole design? :hi:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Love the shoes, hate the laces! Are those a Spade Sole design? :hi:


These are a bespoke pair at, what I believe, is a try-on stage. Hence the laces, and I think the sole is still awaiting its final triming.


----------



## winghus

Flanderian said:


> Nicholas Templeman bespoke -
> 
> View attachment 47942


I wonder if that's Horween football leather? I've wanted to see a shoe made of it.


----------



## StephenRG

J Fitzpatrick with amethyst patina:


----------



## StephenRG

JF on ornamented soles - appropriate here because some of them are amazing:

https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2020/08/sole-creativity-on-the-rise.html

One example:


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## StephenRG

winghus said:


> I wonder if that's Horween football leather? I've wanted to see a shoe made of it.


IIRC for a while BB were selling chukkas in football leather - not sure if they were Horween.


----------



## StephenRG

JF Eskapa in custom patinas.


----------



## StephenRG

Carmina - Horween green shell:


----------



## scottfranklin

Graziat Taipei, Chetwyn (Inspired by British Army photographer, Chetwyn Len). Last: G-1005, Leather: VenusLeather ITALY ICEC
Construction: HandWelted, Custom Patina

These just came across theshoesnobblog and I'm really digging the sole points.


----------



## StephenRG

Another Graziat Taipei:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Completely off the hook!


----------



## StephenRG

Francis Waplinger (H/T JF)


----------



## ItalianStyle

Dorothy's?


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Francis Waplinger (H/T JF)
> 
> View attachment 50297


I like them for the design aspects that appeal to me, but would love them if they were a more wearable color.


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> I like them for the design aspects that appeal to me, but would love them if they were a more wearable color.


They are 

I'm sure if you ask Mr Waplinger nicely he'll make them in a different colour.


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier - these are _almost _too "out there" for me.


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier - these are _almost _too "out there" for me.


Even if they were giving those shoes away I couldn't wear them. Those narrow, stylized toe boxes just would not accommodate my wide, duck like forefeet.However I've always been fascinated and attracted by those lacing columns on the outboard sides of the shoes pictured above.


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> Even if they were giving those shoes away I couldn't wear them. Those narrow, stylized toe boxes just would not accommodate my wide, duck like forefeet.However I've always been fascinated and attracted by those lacing columns on the outboard sides of the shoes pictured above.


I have narrow feet so that wouldn't be an issue. All contributions gratefully received  I have one pair of side laced shoes. They are admittedly a little less convenient to lace but not so much that it presents an obstacle.


----------



## StephenRG

Another pair of Altan Bottier that Eagle will be unable to wear.


----------



## StephenRG

AM:


----------



## StephenRG

G&G saddle:


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay Arca already a sublime shoe...


----------



## StephenRG

And now for something completely different: Altan Bottier

.


----------



## StephenRG

Roberto Ugolini:


----------



## StephenRG

Patrick Frei:


----------



## StephenRG

Yeossal:


----------



## StephenRG

Chinese shoemaker Gordon Wang aka Jim & Jun Shoemaker (H/T JF)


----------



## StephenRG

Rather than post a few more photos showing some spectacular workmanship on the above shoes, here's the link: Jim & Jun Shoemaker - Artist Series - The Shoe Snob BlogThe Shoe Snob Blog


----------



## StephenRG

MTM by TLB Mallorca (h/t JF):


----------



## StephenRG

AM MTO (h/t JF):


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> MTM by TLB Mallorca (h/t JF):
> View attachment 56835


Very nice!



StephenRG said:


> AM MTO (h/t JF):


Wow!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Certainly less amazing than much of the footwear depicted here, but I find these Mallorca made dress boots by Yanko more than a little handsome.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Certainly less amazing than much of the footwear depicted here, but I find these Mallorca made dress boots by Yanko more than a little handsome.
> 
> View attachment 58493


I am impressed by many items in this thread, but they are often "too much" style for my humble lifestyle. These boots, however, would fit in nicely (although, I'm sure they are well outside of my price range).


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I am impressed by many items in this thread, but they are often "too much" style for my humble lifestyle. These boots, however, would fit in nicely (although, I'm sure they are well outside of my price range).


Maybe not that bad -

https://www.skolyx.se/en/boots/244-27942-yanko-balmoral-boot-dark-brown.html


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Maybe not that bad -
> 
> https://www.skolyx.se/en/boots/244-27942-yanko-balmoral-boot-dark-brown.html


Quite a handsome boot and modestly priced, to boot (pun intended)! Be still my wayward heart.


----------



## Flanderian

To some degree I think amazing is in the eye of the beholder, and I guess I'm more easily satisfied. Anyway, I think these are fairly snazzy.

TLB Mallorca austerity brogues in polo suede.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> To some degree I think amazing is in the eye of the beholder, and I guess I'm more easily satisfied. Anyway, I think these are fairly snazzy.
> 
> TLB Mallorca austerity brogues in polo suede.
> 
> View attachment 58582


For what it's worth, those shoe do look amazing!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> I am impressed by many items in this thread, but they are often "too much" style for my humble lifestyle. These boots, however, would fit in nicely (although, I'm sure they are well outside of my price range).


I, too, am impressed by many of the items, but ages ago I decided that an absolute requirement in all of my footwear was comfort. So my footwear lane is exceedingly narrow, Alden LHS and tassels, Quoddy, and athletic shoes. Also long ago I had some beautiful oxfords that were comfortable, but it is simply not worth the pain, albeit transitory, of breaking in another pair. I observe, however, that in addition to nappa, which is just too "ish" for this TNSIL soul, Alden's Chromexcel may not require breaking in. When I look at lace up boots my feet would wince if they could.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> I, too, am impressed by many of the items, but ages ago I decided that an absolute requirement in all of my footwear was comfort. So my footwear lane is exceedingly narrow, Alden LHS and tassels, Quoddy, and athletic shoes. Also long ago I had some beautiful oxfords that were comfortable, but it is simply not worth the pain, albeit transitory, of breaking in another pair. I observe, however, that in addition to nappa, which is just too "ish" for this TNSIL soul, Alden's Chromexcel may not require breaking in. When I look at lace up boots my feet would wince if they could.


I, like I assume most, have had mixed results my entire life with "breaking in" dress shoes and boots. Some have been no big deal at all and others God awful. And, like you, as I gained experience, I learned which ones worked and which ones didn't.

Now that I work from home (and have since '12) and even my few in-person meetings are biz casual (if they even resume post Covid), I wonder if, at 56, I'll ever need to buy another pair of dress shoes or boots as I have (I think) four in-great-shape dress shoes and two dress boots that sit in my closet all but unused year after year.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> I, like I assume most, have had mixed results my entire life with "breaking in" dress shoes and boots. Some have been no big deal at all and others God awful. And, like you, as I gained experience, I learned which ones worked and which ones didn't.
> 
> Now that I work from home (and have since '12) and even my few in-person meetings are biz casual (if they even resume post Covid), I wonder if, at 56, I'll ever need to buy another pair of dress shoes or boots as I have (I think) four in-great-shape dress shoes and two dress boots that sit in my closet all but unused year after year.


I am 72, and I am confident my tassel loafers and my LHS will be sufficient. On another forum, Badger and Blade, there was a thread on the subject of how many shoes a man needs. Many pronounced that black oxfords were mandatory. I have never in my entire life found a situation, other than my own morning wedding in a navy pinstripe suit, where I felt I simply had to have black oxfords! No one has ever called me out for tassels in no. 8 with a charcoal suit!


----------



## Flanderian

TKI67 said:


> I am 72, and I am confident my tassel loafers and my LHS will be sufficient. On another forum, Badger and Blade, there was a thread on the subject of how many shoes a man needs. Many pronounced that black oxfords were mandatory. I have never in my entire life found a situation, other than my own morning wedding in a navy pinstripe suit, where I felt I simply had to have black oxfords! No one has ever called me out for tassels in no. 8 with a charcoal suit!


From the '70's through the 90's black oxfords were what I wore the majority of the time for business. And that was the norm in our area. Now, retired, I have only one remaining pair which slumber in a shoe box until another funeral.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> From the '70's through the 90's black oxfords were what I wore the majority of the time for business. And that was the norm in our area. Now, retired, I have only one remaining pair which slumber in a shoe box until another funeral.


The main biz shoe in NYC's financial district in the '80s and '90s was the black oxford. There were plenty of cordovan-colored shoes worn to, but brown was rare and, as opposed to the past decade or so, I almost never saw brown/tan shoes with a navy suit back then.


----------



## Flanderian

Last is not my-cup-of-tea, but someone's I'm sure, and certainly amazing.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Last is not my-cup-of-tea, but someone's I'm sure, and certainly amazing.
> 
> View attachment 58629


Love the design, but question the contrasting color choice.


----------



## fishertw

Flanderian said:


> Last is not my-cup-of-tea, but someone's I'm sure, and certainly amazing.
> 
> View attachment 58629


Maybe Barney?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

fishertw said:


> Maybe Barney?


They remind me of the lawyer in Sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Love the design, but question the contrasting color choice.


Cream and burgundy grain spectators? I like it.

What would you prefer?


----------



## Flanderian

Acme: hand made shoes from Beijing.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Cream and burgundy grain spectators? I like it.
> 
> What would you prefer?


It could be my eyesight, but those look almost purple to me.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> It could be my eyesight, but those look almost purple to me.


I'm getting more of a grain version color #8 on my monitor.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Acme: hand made shoes from Beijing.
> 
> View attachment 58658
> 
> 
> View attachment 58659





Flanderian said:


> I've been jonesing for a pair of shoes of that design and in that hue for years, but alas, in these times I just wouldn't have the opportunities to wear them sufficiently to justify the cost. Very handsome shoes though!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Last is not my-cup-of-tea, but someone's I'm sure,


You rang?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> You rang?












? ? ?

;-)


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 58732
> 
> 
> ? ? ?
> 
> ;-)


My friend, your post has me recalling frequent multi-day canoe trips down the AuSable River. The adventures would all terminate at the Sawyer Canoe Company docks in Oscoda, MI. Always renting one of theirs, I never got around to buying a canoe of my very own...a purchase not made that I truly regret!


----------



## bernoulli

A visit to Medallion in Shanghai (Medallion and ACME are owned by the same people). You can see Acme, TLB, Vass and G&G.


----------



## Flanderian

bernoulli said:


> A visit to Medallion in Shanghai (Medallion and ACME are owned by the same people). You can see Acme, TLB, Vass and G&G.
> 
> View attachment 58798
> View attachment 58799
> View attachment 58800
> View attachment 58801
> View attachment 58802
> View attachment 58803
> View attachment 58804
> View attachment 58805


Good heavens! What a fabulous cornucopia of footwear!

Even if not my personal preference of last shape, they are nonetheless works of art.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Flanderian

If not amazing, certainly special, at least to my preferences. Edward Green's elegant Canterbury Adelaide in navy suede. EG appears to offer various makeups of hides exclusive to individual retailers from time to time. But I think the steel toe plate suggests these might instead be MTO. Lovely, under any circumstance.


----------



## StephenRG

Ascot shoes:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ascot shoes:


Impeccable make! Evidently donated by a kaleidoscopic croc of prodigious longitude.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Impeccable make! Evidently donated by a kaleidoscopic croc of prodigious longitude.


The waters of the Blue Nile naturally colour their hides so no further treatment is required.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> The waters of the Blue Nile naturally colour their hides so no further treatment is required.


----------



## Flanderian

EG. MTO? Or special store makeup?


----------



## Flanderian

Carmina MTO's -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

I tend to wear different styles of clothing for the warmer seasons than the colder seasons. And that is true of footwear. The heavier built footwear I have is usually reserved for fall and winter, whereas I'm more likely to reach for a pair of more lightly built loafers, or suede bucks in summer.

And these are summer shoes in my book, that I'd likely find inappropriate for winter. Lightly built sleek Belgian loafers of Blake construction, unlined suede with smooth leather trim and rubber and leather soles. Made in Spain by Berwick and just the right summer shade of ocean blue.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't know if these are non-Japanese but they certainly are amazing.


----------



## Flanderian

English shoes can last a long time. An exhibition shoe made by C&J . . . . 110 years ago! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

*Jimmy's Cool Shoes?* :fool:


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> *Jimmy's Cool Shoes?* :fool:
> 
> View attachment 60794


Those Golden Era stars had style.


----------



## bernoulli

Septieme Largeur


----------



## Flanderian

Depending upon how one elects to define a pair of shoes as amazing, I so define these if the term is intended to connote exceptional , beautifully made and highly desirable.










I discovered them as part of the total ensemble above, and IMHO they are one item that both pulls together and highlights each individual piece of the composition. One which I find among the most appealing, possibly excepting the leather outer jacket.

The shoes are Edward Green's Sandringham model. And IMHO they make one of the most appealing blucher/derby spectators I have seen. EG offers this model on several lasts. This is the 202 last, one of their most traditional, and is what I prefer. The contrast leather is an almond grain with darker smooth leather for the rest of the shoe, though the detail isn't that easy to see in this photo.

The photo below is of the same model and last, but this with different hides and colors using suede rather than grain as the accent hide. But it affords much more detail of the effect of this model made up as a spectator. I think it makes an exquisite but discreet spectator, though I'd elect hides more similar in appearance to the top photo.










EG's have risen in price to what I consider stratospheric levels, certainly beyond my means, but they have no difficulty selling all they make, and are highly respected among the most knowledgeable of makers and purchasers.

In searching for photos to illustrate my points I came across Leffot's offerings, a NYC retailer. And for any who don't mind paying a price beginning to above $1.5K, they offer MTO on this model in a broad variety of smooth and suede leather, but I don't believe grain. I would hope the might accommodate the wish to have it made as a spectator as above.

https://leffot.com/brands/edward-green/mto-sandringham/


----------



## Flanderian

Gill shoes from Meccariello. Hide from Babe the Blue Ox.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Gill shoes from Meccariello. Hide from Babe the Blue Ox.
> 
> View attachment 61013


Thank you for a bit of knowledge that has eluded my search efforts for quite some time. I've long wondered what they called mock lace up shoe designs with the elastic gores in the side of the throat. Gill shoes; how appropriate, for sure! Thank you, my friend, for scratching that itch.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you for a bit of knowledge that has eluded my search efforts for quite some time. I've long wondered what they called mock lace up shoe designs with the elastic gores in the side of the throat. Gill shoes; how appropriate, for sure! Thank you, my friend, for scratching that itch.


Quite welcome! But I'm afraid I'm an unreliable source, as that's simply a term I've chosen to apply to them.  The slightly comical nature of the moniker amused me, and seems apt to their obvious similarity to such an anatomical structure.

However, you never know!  When they USPS introduced self-adhesive postage stamps in lieu of the old fashioned version requiring licking (BLEH! 🤢) I began referring to them as sticky stamps and eventually noted others doing the same.


----------



## Flanderian

Gee, I love these dark green suede tassel loafers! Calf suede, I believe Stead. They call it army green. I'd call it Black Forrest green. :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

OK, I'm uncertain whether these shoes belong here, or in the Japanese shoe thread. They're from Yeossaal in Singapore and sold as their "Custom Handgrade Shoes." Yeossal also sells RTW shoes made by Oriental brand which *are* a Japanese brand, but I don't know if they also make these, or if they're made elsewhere.

In either case, I love 'em. And unless I'm mistaken they might be something which appeals to our esteemed Eagle too.

Edit: Just realized that one of the things that appeals to me is that the last shape is very similar to English bespoke from the early 20th century.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> OK, I'm uncertain whether these shoes belong here, or in the Japanese shoe thread. They're from They're from Yeossaal in Singapore and sold as their "Custom Handgrade Shoes." Yeossal also sells RTW shoes made by Oriental brand which *are* a Japanese brand, but I don't know if they also make these, or if they're made elsewhere.
> 
> In either case, I love 'em. And unless I'm mistaken they might be something which appeals to our esteemed Eagle too.
> 
> Edit: Just realized that one of the things that appeals to me is that the last shape is very similar to English bespoke from the early 20th century.
> 
> View attachment 61861


My friend, you know me so well...grained leathers are a favorite of mine and the design of those shoes is memorably handsome...an almost irresistible combination!


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> OK, I'm uncertain whether these shoes belong here, or in the Japanese shoe thread. They're from Yeossaal in Singapore and sold as their "Custom Handgrade Shoes." Yeossal also sells RTW shoes made by Oriental brand which *are* a Japanese brand, but I don't know if they also make these, or if they're made elsewhere.
> 
> In either case, I love 'em. And unless I'm mistaken they might be something which appeals to our esteemed Eagle too.
> 
> Edit: Just realized that one of the things that appeals to me is that the last shape is very similar to English bespoke from the early 20th century.
> 
> View attachment 61861





eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you know me so well...grained leathers are a favorite of mine and the design of those shoes is memorably handsome...an almost irresistible combination!


I share your fondness for grained leather. And it looks particularly good on that model, IMHO, which incidentally is available in a number of hides as it's MTO. And were my circumstances different, I might well be currently trying to rationalize an excuse for a purchase. 

The English bespoke shoe that came to mind is one made by Henry Maxwell in the early 20th Century. Quite similar proportions though the Maxwell shoe's toe is a little blunter and rounder.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> The English bespoke shoe that came to mind is one made by Henry Maxwell in the early 20th Century. Quite similar proportions though the Maxwell shoe's toe is a little blunter and rounder.
> 
> View attachment 61921


I had no idea that the human toe didn't exist until recently.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I had no idea that the human toe didn't exist until recently.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Rather than we each have toes 6" long!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I had no idea that the human toe didn't exist until recently.


Perhaps better in keeping with your last preferences -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Perhaps better in keeping with your last preferences -


Unquestionably


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

G&G bespoke:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G bespoke:


*YOWZER! 👍








*


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing?

Perhaps questionable. But IMHO both handsome and desirable. Carmina. Possibly MTO.


----------



## Flanderian

Antonio Meccariello wholecuts -


----------



## Flanderian

Noch Ein Antonio Meccariello -


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Burnham:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G Burnham:


Reminds me of something . . . . hmm :icon_scratch:


----------



## StephenRG

Stephane Jimenez (H/T JF)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Stephane Jimenez (H/T JF)


Glorious! :icon_cheers:


----------



## StephenRG

Yohei:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Yohei:


Beautiful! I couldn't like these better. :icon_cheers:

But a bit different for Yohei, though not necessarily in a bad way. Certainly as elegant and precise as his other footwear, but a slightly more robust aesthetic. First work I've seen from him with a rubber heel and sole, which is a feature I mostly prefer on chukkas, boots and casual/sporting footwear. A bit more generous last as well.

I'm delighted that you posted this here but wonder if there's some added significance as to the place of making as I know he's also now designing as well as making?


----------



## Flanderian

From Ascot Shoes London, a trio of classic spectators on a contemporary last. Pair at far end is navy and white. They used to sell a lot of Vass, but these are private label. Don't know local of make, but suspect it's not Japan.


----------



## challer

They aren't real shoes if they aren't broken in.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Beautiful! I couldn't like these better. :icon_cheers:
> 
> But a bit different for Yohei, though not necessarily in a bad way. Certainly as elegant and precise as his other footwear, but a slightly more robust aesthetic. First work I've seen from him with a rubber heel and sole, which is a feature I mostly prefer on chukkas, boots and casual/sporting footwear. A bit more generous last as well.
> 
> I'm delighted that you posted this here but wonder if there's some added significance as to the place of making as I know he's also now designing as well as making?


No - I foolishly posted this to the wrong thread!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> No - I foolishly posted this to the wrong thread!


So I assumed, though attractive anywhere! 👍


----------



## StephenRG

Sapatero (H/T JF)

I'm not usually a fan of bit loafers, but...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Sapatero (H/T JF)
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of bit loafers, but...


Beautifully made! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

EG Galway with Fox Brothers tweed -

("don't do it in the streets and frighten the horses!")


----------



## Flanderian

John Lobb -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> John Lobb -
> 
> View attachment 63153


I think I now know what the next addition to @RogerP 's collection will be.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I think I now know what the next addition to @RogerP 's collection will be.


Possibly. But this looks like a more classic last. (Full, rounded toe.) Much of Roger's gorgeous collection seems to comprise the more extended contemporary lasts


----------



## Flanderian

EG Sandringham in Horween whiskey shell -


----------



## Flanderian

Exceptional Alden MTO -


----------



## Flanderian

Lof and Tung in rare mahogany shade of Horween shell. Quite similar to the shade known as Ravello, but a little less red and lighter. -


----------



## Flanderian

A private label shoe from a retailer, country of origin is unknown.

Last reminds me a bit of Alden's Barrie last, or Sanders' 4831. A bit brobdingnagian but love the lush marine blue suede and overall look as a casual shoe.


----------



## StephenRG

JF Wedgwood:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> JF Wedgwood:


👍 👍 👍

Very handsome!


----------



## Flanderian

EG Top Drawer line of Dover model -


----------



## upr_crust

Septieme Largeur, custom patinated by them . . .


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Septieme Largeur, custom patinated by them . . .
> 
> View attachment 63425
> View attachment 63426


Very nice! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Truly amazing!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Truly amazing!
> 
> View attachment 63860


The above are a pair I can walk away from without remorse. If a shoe buyer wants a sneaker, they should just go ahead and buy a sneaker, saving a whole lot of money in the process.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> The above are a pair I can walk away from without remorse. If a shoe buyer wants a sneaker, they should just go ahead and buy a sneaker, saving a whole lot of money in the process.


 Answer to the question, what did Teddy Boys wear? I.e, brothel creepers! 

Thought the OP, Stephen RG, might enjoy them as a memory of misspent youth!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Answer to the question, what did Teddy Boys wear? I.e, brothel creepers!
> 
> Thought the OP, Stephen RG, might enjoy them as a memory of misspent youth!


I never misspent my youth in such egregiously wanton fashion


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I never misspent my youth in such egregiously wanton fashion


Sir, I am relieved! 😅


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier - the colour is a bit much, but amazing, definitely!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier - the colour is a bit much, but amazing, definitely!


A work of art, sincerely, viewed strictly as an aesthetic exercise! :loveyou:

Would I put it on my feet? No, but perhaps Salvatore Dali would.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> A work of art, sincerely, viewed strictly as an aesthetic exercise! :loveyou:
> 
> Would I put it on my feet? No, but perhaps Salvatore Dali would.


Or the Joker, when he's feeling casual...


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Or the Joker, when he's feeling casual...


Yes, but perhaps they might have a bit much class for the Joker.


----------



## Flanderian

Enzo Bonafe -


----------



## Flanderian

Not my cup of tea, but undoubtedly someone else's.

Norman Vialta Chelsea's -


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Savile:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G Savile:
> 
> View attachment 64596


A very elegant monk strap! 👍


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> A very elegant monk strap! 👍


Perhaps a shade pointy for you, but you can tolerate it


----------



## StephenRG

Toramally (from India), using an old Japanese marbling technique called "suminagashi" (which means "floating ink on water")


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Perhaps a shade pointy for you, but you can tolerate it


I enjoy an aesthetically realized, perfectly executed shoe, even if it doesn't suit my personal preference! 👍



StephenRG said:


> Toramally (from India), using an old Japanese marbling technique called "suminagashi" (which means "floating ink on water")
> 
> View attachment 64686


Truly spectacular finish to the hide! :icon_cheers:

Though it too closely resembles something I might have spied during my youthful intemperance! 🤢


----------



## StephenRG

AB:


----------



## EclecticSr.

StephenRG said:


> Toramally (from India), using an old Japanese marbling technique called "suminagashi" (which means "floating ink on water")
> 
> View attachment 64686


I have many Japanese high end kitchen knives, I'm sure I have one decorated with "Suminagashi"

Looks much better on knives done on steel.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> AB:
> View attachment 65064


Wow, what a beautiful hide treatment! :beer:


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Wow, what a beautiful hide treatment! :beer:


But here's the thing. They're technically loafers. Are they _less_ formal for lacking laces?


----------



## Tim Correll

StephenRG said:


> But here's the thing. They're technically loafers. Are they _less_ formal for lacking laces?


No, same formality as they would be if they were lace up oxfords. Beautiful hide treatment not withstanding, I think they look off without laces.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> But here's the thing. They're technically loafers. Are they _less_ formal for lacking laces?


They're quite unorthodox, but laces or not, their last and appearance seems more formal to me, though i would agree they look a bit odd without laces.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> They're quite unorthodox, but laces or not, their last and appearance seems more formal to me, though i would agree they look a bit odd without laces.


Well, the Aubercy pair here have laces but otherwise similar idea, I think. But they weren't your cup of tea either.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/amazing-non-japanese-shoes.241262/post-1926324


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Well, the Aubercy pair here have laces but otherwise similar idea, I think. But they weren't your cup of tea either.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/amazing-non-japanese-shoes.241262/post-1926324


 True. Different tastes.


----------



## Flanderian

I doubt these are to Stephen's taste, nor mine really, but for all those Alden fanatics, this should be red meat. I must confess it makes a heck of country shoe that should last no fewer than 30 years given Alden's build quality and the materials used. Horween 8 shell and calf grain combo on a Barrie last long wing with a commando sole.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I doubt these are to Stephen's taste, nor mine really, but for all those Alden fanatics, this should be red meat. I must confess it makes a heck of country shoe that should last no fewer than 30 years given Alden's build quality and the materials used. Horween 8 shell and calf grain combo on a Barrie last long wing with a commando sole.
> 
> View attachment 65201


Count me as a big fan of Alden's arguably overbuilt Long Wings. With several pair in the stable, I'm not sure if my favorites are the pair in #8 shell cordovan or the pair in cognac hued alpine grained calf that were a Leathersoul special make-up. Looking at the post above leaves me wondering if I am in need of just one more pair? LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

https://leffot.com/products/alden-d1504c
And only eight hundred bucks!


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay - suede!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Corthay - suede!
> 
> View attachment 65785


----------



## Flanderian

St. C's via Skoak -


----------



## Flanderian

Enzo Bonafe in Horween #8 shell via Skoak -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Enzo Bonafe in Horween #8 shell via Skoak -
> 
> View attachment 66117


At 57, were I to buy these today and wear them everyday for the rest of my life, I have a feeling these shoes would be burying me and not vice versa.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> At 57, were I to buy these today and wear them everyday for the rest of my life, I have a feeling these shoes would be burying me and not vice versa.


👍 👍 👍

A very robust aesthetic with middle European flavors. You either like it, or hate it, but I think it looks very much at home with the proper, beefier casual clothing - heavier tweeds and cords.


----------



## Flanderian

G&G Antibes in burnt pine -


----------



## Flanderian

G&G austerity Adelaide in racing green -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> G&G austerity Adelaide in racing green -
> 
> View attachment 66279


Those look more brown that green on my monitor. In either event they cut quite the profile.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Those look more brown that green on my monitor. In either event they cut quite the profile.


Photo description said racing green. (British racing green?) But with the nice patination it's hard to tell.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Photo description said racing green. (British racing green?) But with the nice patination it's hard to tell.


Deffo not BRG on my monitor.

Here is some BRG


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Deffo not BRG on my monitor.
> 
> Here is some BRG


Then perhaps an echo of an older, darker time!


----------



## Flanderian

The StephenRG Special. G&G in blue stingray!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> The StephenRG Special. G&G in blue stingray!


Ha! I am not a fan of stingray for shoes - as a TV show or grilled with chili sauce, that's a different matter.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Then perhaps an echo of an older, darker time!


 Yup - a true gent's car. There is no single definitive colour BRG but we know what is and what isn't.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ha! I am not a fan of stingray for shoes - as a TV show or grilled with chili sauce, that's a different matter.


Would be the devil to polish! :icon_scratch:

Grilled with chili sauce!?

Well I guess . . . . different folks. Watched a few moments of a visit to a south Texas ranch where they were enjoying their favorite delicacy; BBQ cow innards stuffed in the large intestine and wrapped in the small! 🤢


----------



## Flanderian

G&G Kudu and calf Adeliade.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> G&G Kudu and calf Adeliade.
> 
> View attachment 66501


Stunningly handsome footwear!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Grilled with chili sauce!?


Yes, and served on a palm leaf. A common enough dish at hawker stalls in Singapore.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Yes, and served on a palm leaf. A common enough dish at hawker stalls in Singapore.


:icon_pale: 🤢 🤢


----------



## StephenRG

Graziat Taipei (H/T JF)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Graziat Taipei (H/T JF)
> 
> View attachment 67069


Golly!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Then perhaps an echo of an older, darker time!
> 
> View attachment 66395


Forum, forgive me for the detour, but I had to post this pic of another BRG Bentley that I just came across:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Forum, forgive me for the detour, but I had to post this pic of another BRG Bentley that I just came across:
> 
> View attachment 67089


Forgiveness unnecessary.

Commendations required! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Flanderian

Maestro (Brazil) -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Maestro (Brazil) -
> 
> View attachment 67775


While I greatly prefer a more comfortably roomy toe box, I do so love the grained leather of which the shoes pictured above are made! The patination of the leather is also remarkable.


----------



## StephenRG

Not my style, but I am sure will appeal to some of you. Meermin:


----------



## EclecticSr.

StephenRG said:


> Forum, forgive me for the detour, but I had to post this pic of another BRG Bentley that I just came across:
> 
> View attachment 67089


Nice change of pace, any shoes to match?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Not my style, but I am sure will appeal to some of you. Meermin:


Interesting from Meermin.

Do you know if they're special order?


----------



## Flanderian

Meastro -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Interesting from Meermin.
> 
> Do you know if they're special order?


No - just saw them on one of the FB shoe groups.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Yule tide treads, from Allen Edmonds, lipstick on a Strand, Rudolph the red nose money pit...









.


----------



## 215339

Flanderian said:


> Enzo Bonafe in Horween #8 shell via Skoak -
> 
> View attachment 66117


This shoe would work great in lots of outfits.

Many other ones posted ITT are nice and shiny, but wouldn't work for actually being worn.


----------



## Flanderian

These are only green on the inside! :icon_saint7kg:










EG, of course.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> These are only green on the inside! :icon_saint7kg:
> 
> View attachment 68085
> 
> 
> EG, of course.


Nice graining and Ya gotta love the three way stitching on the toes, but why the green lining? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Nice graining and Ya gotta love the three way stitching on the toes, but why the green lining? :icon_scratch:


Because . . . . they're Edward *Green *boots! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian

More Maestro -


----------



## Flanderian

First shown in post 1,319, but here on the hoof. Alden gunboats with tank tread soles and combo #8 shell and brown grained calf uppers.


----------



## StephenRG

Justin FitzPatrick:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Justin FitzPatrick:


*SMOKIN'!!!*


----------



## Flanderian

Sleek tassel loafers with lovely grained hide for uppers.

By Norman Vilalta -


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G:
> View attachment 68499


Shoes to slither in?


----------



## Flanderian

Lof & Tung in kudu -


----------



## StephenRG

Paolo Scafora - Horween Russia calf:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Paolo Scafora - Horween Russia calf:
> 
> View attachment 68743


Beautiful hide and make! :loveyou:

(But you know I'm going to say they're too long and pointy. )


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Beautiful hide and make! :loveyou:
> 
> (But you know I'm going to say they're too long and pointy. )


Yes indeed I know


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Yes indeed I know


I can't help myself! 😅


----------



## StephenRG

Acme Shoemaker (will not help you catch the Road-runner)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Acme Shoemaker (will not help you catch the Road-runner)
> 
> View attachment 69301


I promise not to ask if Elvis spilled bleach on his shoes! 

The "unusual" finish aside. looks like very find making. 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Cross posted from sartorial videos thread, (Yeah, I know! ) just because Stephen needs to see these shoes!

:happy:


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Cross posted from sartorial videos thread, (Yeah, I know! ) just because Stephen needs to see these shoes!


Indeed I do. There was a point where if the cards fell right I'd be in a position to afford G&G but they didn't so I can't. Such is life!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Indeed I do. There was a point where if the cards fell right I'd be in a position to afford G&G but they didn't so I can't. Such is life!


Not just G&G, but their new bespoke without the bespoke last Optimum line. Starting at $2,700!!! 

That would indeed require a lot of cards. 🥲


----------



## StephenRG

More G&G goodness (why am I doing this to myself?)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> More G&G goodness (why am I doing this to myself?)
> 
> View attachment 69321


Who would think I'd find teal suede shoes tasteful and desirable,

But I do! I do! :loveyou:

They'd match so well the Alpina B7 auto of my fantasies, both gorgeous, remarkable, ridiculously expensive and totally impractical. And both equally unobtainable. 😭


----------



## StephenRG

JF Highland:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> JF Highland:
> 
> View attachment 69345


Thank you for putting out the fire!


----------



## StephenRG

Not quite for me but nonetheless impressive.


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Not quite for me but nonetheless impressive.
> 
> View attachment 69389


I am sure I am not the first to say those Alpine grained wing tips would make a fine addition to the shoe racks in the Eagles crib, but alas, age brings out the pragmatist in us all and it takes a lot of the fun out of the next, unnecessary, shoe purchase! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Not quite for me but nonetheless impressive.
> 
> View attachment 69389


Whoa! :happy:

👍 👍 👍

(Have you checked to see if you have a fever? )


----------



## StephenRG

Paolo Scafora:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Paolo Scafora:
> View attachment 70529


Hmm . . . :icon_scratch: Beautifully made, and I like the concept for the style, but somehow seems to me less than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Hmm . . . :icon_scratch: Beautifully made, and I like the concept for the style, but somehow seems to me less than the sum of its parts.


Well said.


----------



## Flanderian

Soon athlete's foot may not be the only fungus on our feet! 

(Note: Before this pops up again, Vegano is a brand name of d'Annonay crust calf leather.)

http://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/2021/12/californian-firm-touts-mushroom-leather.html


----------



## Flanderian

Enzo Bonafe. (Might even tempt the august Stephan!)


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Enzo Bonafe. (Might even tempt the august Stephan!)
> 
> View attachment 71037


Those are very fine and I would wear them if I owned them but now is not a good time for "investment"


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Those are very fine and I would wear them if I owned them but now is not a good time for "investment"


And they would be that!

Very nice, though . . . .😢


----------



## StephenRG

Ascot shoes:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ascot shoes:


"I'd really fancy a pair of those!"


----------



## Flanderian

I'm not personally into the workwear aesthetic, but I know many are. And while these are described by the seller as service boots, they're certainly very dressy and handsome ones. Cognac shell on a Vibram sole. Beautifully made by premium maker Yanko in Mallorca. And solid as a rock. I admire them for what they are. If not amazing, definitely special.










Edit: Edit: If website pricing includes VAT, ex-VAT these boots should around $350 U.S. Currently Alden's 405 in *cowhide* is $579 by comparison.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> "I'd really fancy a pair of those!"
> 
> View attachment 71389


"When my cousin said he was involved in the shoe industry, I didn't realise just how involved!"


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I'm not personally into the workwear aesthetic, but I know many are. And while these are described by the seller as service boots, they're certainly very dressy and handsome ones. Cognac shell on a Vibram sole. Beautifully made by premium maker Yanko in Mallorca. And solid as a rock. I admire them for what they are. If not amazing, definitely special.
> 
> View attachment 71429


What he said.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> "I'd really fancy a pair of those!"
> 
> View attachment 71389


Indeed, the design is sublime, but the color does leave a bit to be desired. A Bourbon hue would be so much more attractive.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> "When my cousin said he was involved in the shoe industry, I didn't realise just how involved!"


😆 😆 😆


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, the design is sublime, but the color does leave a bit to be desired. A Bourbon hue would be so much more attractive.


No scaly gecko green, hmm . . . .?


----------



## Flanderian

For Chelsea lovers. TLB Artista in semi-hatchgrain. Remarkable value: $434. Don't know if that's pre or post VAT, if pre-VAT, ex-VAT would only be about $350.


----------



## StephenRG

JF:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> JF:


Elegant chukkas, beautiful museum calf! 👍 👍 👍


----------



## ItalianStyle

I was never a fan of chukkas... I find the top part non-elegant...
HOWEVER... something like this from Vass could change my mind (photo from ebay - unfortunately they are not in my size)


----------



## Flanderian

ItalianStyle said:


> I was never a fan of chukkas... I find the top part non-elegant...
> HOWEVER... something like this from Vass could change my mind (photo from ebay - unfortunately they are not in my size)
> 
> View attachment 71705


Judging only from photos, I find that Vass makes a particularly elegant chukka.


----------



## StephenRG

Acme Shoemaker:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Acme Shoemaker:
> 
> View attachment 71735


Whoa! 😲😲😮😮😮

Last time I saw shoes like that, I was painting my living room.


----------



## Flanderian

Chukkas to match the holly on your mantle!


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:
> 
> View attachment 71961


Lazy man shoe designs have always appealed to me. The idea of simply slipping one's feet into their shoes and taking off with the days activities just makes sense!


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> Lazy man shoe designs have always appealed to me. The idea of simply slipping one's feet into their shoes and taking off with the days activities just makes sense!


Have you the same opinion wrt Chelseas?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:
> 
> View attachment 71961


Not at all my cup-of-tea, but a beautifully conceived and made design, and certainly wearable by the right fellow under the right circumstance. 👍


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Have you the same opinion wrt Chelseas?


Considering the number of pairs of Chelseas and other shafted/western boot designs in my collection, I would say that is a very well supported conclusion you surmise!


----------



## StephenRG

Norman Vilalta - for all you grain-heads!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Norman Vilalta - for all you grain-heads!
> 
> View attachment 72623


*LOVE* the hide! And how it's patinaed. :loveyou:


----------



## StephenRG

TLB Mallorca:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> TLB Mallorca:
> 
> View attachment 72823


NICE!!! Very nice! :happy:


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## StephenRG

Stephane Jimenez:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Stephane Jimenez:
> 
> View attachment 73951


An interesting and elegant shoe! Looks to be very well made. 👍


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> An interesting and elegant shoe! Looks to be very well made. 👍


According to JF, "their prices start at €6000". Start saving


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> According to JF, "their prices start at €6000". Start saving


----------



## Flanderian

Well Todo, I guess we're not in Kansas anymore!

Norman Vilalta -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Well Todo, I guess we're not in Kansas anymore!
> 
> Norman Vilalta -
> 
> View attachment 74061


I am not a fan of the green socks, but the shoes are very nice! Surely you've not managed to find a pair of shoes that_ both_ of us would willingly wear?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I am not a fan of the green socks, but the shoes are very nice! Surely you've not managed to find a pair of shoes that_ both_ of us would willingly wear?


Come on, the forest green socks close the deal! 😆

Don't know that I'd wear them, but might not mind if you did. 

Edit: And Leffot has them available for either of us in pre-order status for a deposit of only $392.50. Balance of $785 due upon delivery.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Come on, the forest green socks close the deal! 😆
> 
> Don't know that I'd wear them, but might not mind if you did.
> 
> Edit: And Leffot has them available for either of us in pre-order status for a deposit of only $392.50. Balance of $785 due upon delivery.


Now this is a footwear seduction that I can easily resist. That doesn't happen very often! LOL.


----------



## StephenRG

eagle2250 said:


> Now this is a footwear seduction that I can easily resist. That doesn't happen very often! LOL.


Not even were they in Scotch grain?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Not even were they in Scotch grain?


But aye, laddie, they *are* Scotch grain, and the color of a heather covered Scottish hillside!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> But aye, laddie, they *are* Scotch grain, and the color of a heather covered Scottish hillside!
> 
> View attachment 74147
> 
> 
> View attachment 74149


Oh if only those were of a whiskey or chestnut hue? But they are indeed the color of heather in bloom. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Oh if only those were of a whiskey or chestnut hue? But they are indeed the color of heather in bloom. LOL.


Drink enough single malt, and maybe they'll start to look that way!


----------



## Tim Correll

Some bespoke John Lobb men's shoes. I decided to throw in a few bespoke John Lobb women's shoes, because why not? 👌🏻😀👍🏻


----------



## Flanderian

While neither lavender or lizard, these chukkas are certainly special if not amazing. High quality make from Sons of Henry in genuine Kudu with Dainite-like Vibram soles. Just the right thing for some grain fanciers. Unfortunately, almost completely sold out.


----------



## drpeter

These boots are gorgeous. I just discovered that Sons of Henrey make their boots and shoes in Spain.


----------



## Tiger

drpeter said:


> These boots are gorgeous. I just discovered that Sons of Henrey make their boots and shoes in Spain.


I own seven pairs of _Sons of Henrey_ boots. Very well made and aesthetically pleasing, at an exceptional price point. Owner Tom Brone is a wonderful guy to deal with, too.

Highly recommend them!


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> These boots are gorgeous. I just discovered that Sons of Henrey make their boots and shoes in Spain.


I have two pairs of private label footwear made in Spain. The quality is excellent and the pricing very good value.


----------



## drpeter

Maybe Spain is the new mecca of footwear, along with Japan -- and probably not as pricey as the Japanese.


----------



## Tiger

drpeter said:


> Maybe Spain is the new mecca of footwear, along with Japanese -- and probably not as pricey as the Japanese.


Nowhere near as pricey - _Sons of Henrey_ shoes and boots are in the $300 to $400 range, as are the products from Skoaktiebolaget's _Loft & Tung_. Berwick 1707 is priced below that.

Spain might be the sweet spot for superb shoes at a very nice price!


----------



## StephenRG

Graziat Taipei - I haven't a photo of the rest of the shoe but the sole is amazing!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Graziat Taipei - I haven't a photo of the rest of the shoe but the sole is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 75439


But,, but, but . . . ! 😳

I'd have to walk barefoot, holding my shoes in my hands!


----------



## Tim Correll

More bespoke ladies shoes from John Lobb, because why not.


----------



## Flanderian

Adelaide from TLB Mallorca, worn well -


----------



## Flanderian

Yanko -


----------



## StephenRG

Continuing the boot theme, G&G Thorpe:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Continuing the boot theme, G&G Thorpe:
> 
> View attachment 75919


Wow, really handsome boot! 👍

Under $200? 😆


----------



## StephenRG

And more boots, from Yeossal. H/T JF


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> And more boots, from Yeossal. H/T JF
> 
> View attachment 76825


:amazing::amazing::amazing:

Remember when folks used to put thick, clear plastic seat covers all over their upholstered furniture? (Or are you too young? :icon_scratch Well, I think I might have to do something similar with these Jodhpurs. It would be a shame to mar those purple soles and 24K toe plate.

But as I'm partial to Jodhpurs, and green footwear in general, and they'd serve well during a game of charades as the answer to, "What boot did the Green Hornet wear?" They deserve attention.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Remember when folks used to put thick, clear plastic seat covers all over their upholstered furniture. (Or are you too young? :icon_scratch


I'm 64 so not too young...fwiw I suspect that some people still do that.

I prefer Chelseas to jodhpurs but I agree with you on the green. FWIW as an MTO they start at just over $600 (S$798).


----------



## Flanderian

A pair of StephenRG Specials methinks!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> A pair StephenRG Specials methinks!
> 
> View attachment 76935


Too much even for me!

As are these:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Too much even for me!
> 
> As are these:
> 
> View attachment 77159


But the are beautiful! 👍

Remarkable works of art, the still life and the cordwainer.


----------



## Flanderian

Sticking with a theme -


----------



## Flanderian

And in a return to sanity, a Bestetti Adelaide -


----------



## StephenRG

Fugashin - cordovan! (h/t JF)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Fugashin - cordovan! (h/t JF)
> 
> View attachment 77391


👍 👍 👍

Despite their unorthodox color and some other characteristics, a very handsome and wearable pair of oxfords.

Classic proportions with a few tweaks to the typical full brogue I find them all very successful, even the Goyser welt. Particularly like the higher instep of the last, I can use that.


----------



## Flanderian

A StephenRG Special -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> A StephenRG Special -


I like the Acme designs, but can't claim to be a fan of those patinated lace-ups. The 'purple haze' hue just doesn't do it for me. I tried to take a more detailed look at the Acme Shoe inventory, but they insist that a potential customer sign up on Instagram to do so. I don't really care to do that.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> A StephenRG Special -


In a heartbeat!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I like the Acme designs, but can't claim to be a fan of those patinated lace-ups. The 'purple haze' hue just doesn't do it for me. I tried to take a more detailed look at the Acme Shoe inventory, but they insist that a potential customer sign up on Instagram to do so. I don't really care to do that.


Nor I,



StephenRG said:


> In a heartbeat!


but on the other hand . . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Yeossal Adelaide in plum museum calf -


----------



## StephenRG

A company I'd not heard of before - Massaro, Parisian bespoke (h/t JF). I think these are fabulous!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> A company I'd not heard of before - Massaro, Parisian bespoke (h/t JF). I think these are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 77695





StephenRG said:


> A company I'd not heard of before - Massaro, Parisian bespoke (h/t JF). I think these are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 77695


*S-N-A-Z-Z-Y!! 👍*

Directly from '40's - 50's Hollywood.

Beautifully made!


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing . . ?

Frightening  . . . ?

Certainly!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Amazing . . ?
> 
> Frightening  . . . ?
> 
> Certainly!
> 
> View attachment 77713


What today's gentleman droog is wearing.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> What today's gentleman droog is wearing.


:laughing: 👍


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Thorpe in shell cordovan:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G Thorpe in shell cordovan:
> 
> View attachment 77857


I've never seen shell with that sort of texture. *Very* interesting! 👍


----------



## StephenRG

JF loafers patinated by Greg Park:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> JF loafers patinated by Greg Park:
> 
> View attachment 78091


Guccio Gucci eat your heart out!


----------



## Flanderian

Carlos Santos in Bordo Shadow patina -

(Yes, I know, I don't want to spell Bordeaux that way either, but I writes 'em like I finds 'em!)


----------



## Flanderian

English Retailer Arterton London sells these as hand-welted footwear, but doesn't offer place of manufacture. Somehow I don't think it's UK, but tasty Balmoral boots, none-the-less.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> English Retailer Arterton London sells these as hand-welted footwear, but doesn't offer place of manufacture. Somehow I don't think it's UK, but tasty Balmoral boots, none-the-less.


They're made by Yearn Shoemaker.

https://yearnshoemaker.com/
$430 or so for hand-welted boots seems a pretty good deal.


----------



## StephenRG

Another pair of Yearns:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> They're made by Yearn Shoemaker.
> 
> https://yearnshoemaker.com/
> $430 or so for hand-welted boots seems a pretty good deal.


Seems like an excellent deal! Some very fine looking footwear now coming out of China with several very positively reviewed makers. Arguably, for the Western market I guess you could say it started with Meermin, though they're finished in Mallorca. Odd to think of such a young company as now the Grand Dame of Chinese shoe brands.

But China has a long way to go to shed its image of taking decent Western products and turning them to trash. My wife volunteers at her church's thrift shop and a fair number of shoppers are recent Spanish speaking immigrants with limited means and even less English. Not that long ago a woman of that description was shopping for an item and indicated to my wife that she wanted to see another by pointing to a similar one behind the counter. My wife handed it to her, she examined it, and turned it over then disgustedly handed it back to my wife, and said with a dismissive backward waive of her hand, "*CHEENA!" *

Evidently a byword for trash in any language.. It now serves between my wife and I as a short hand for inferior goods and services.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> But China has a long way to go to shed its image of taking decent Western products and turning them to trash.


Recall when "Made in Japan" meant "cheaply made", and was a subject for comedy? Or when people were mocked for buying Japanese cars?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Recall when "Made in Japan" meant "cheaply made", and was a subject for comedy? Or when people were mocked for buying Japanese cars?


I certainly do!

Not that long after the end of WWII Japan, while looking for consumer products that could be manufactured easily, decided upon the transistor radio, a small battery powered novelty that allowed individuals for the first time to be able to take their favorite radio stations with them wherever they went. The bad news is they didn't work that well, but the good news was that they usually only worked at all for a couple weeks before going belly up.

Much embarrassed by what was viewed as a national shame, they took this experience as a lesson and vowed to fully engineer and produce only the best quality products they could going forward. But perfectionism and a sense of shared individual responsibility for the national reputation seems to be baked into Japanese character.

What followed are things like Honda motorcycles. Undersized, somewhat funny looking conveyances that just happened leave larger more powerful motorcycles gasping for air, but didn't cost much, and ran forever. These morphed into small funny looking autos, mocked for their appearance, before people began to notice that these also didn't cost much and ran forever with very little need for repairs. And this same theme of high quality, high value, technologically superior products was replicated throughout the consumer electronics industry.

But it can be argued that what made all of this possible was an innate penchant for meticulous quality and a shared sense of national pride in what was being made in Japan.

Contrasting this to China we see a very different picture,. China didn't take OK products and make them better and cheaper, they took OK products and turned them to trash while making them much cheaper, and in so doing vomited upon the world oceans of junk worth even less than what it cost to make it.

It has a long way to go to bear any comparison with Japan. Though not knowledgeable, I do know that China is radically less homogenous than Japan with myriad ethnicities and languages.. And 60 years of one party rule has bred a to be expected bureaucracy with extensive layers of corruption where the primary national commercial value is "Get yours, now!"


----------



## Flanderian

Carlos Santos hand grade with Wine Shadow patina -


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing on the hoof.

Aubercy with their exquisitely precise workmanship on an elegant suede oxford worn with an elegant flannel suit of a most interesting striped pattern.


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay:

*







*


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Corthay:
> 
> *
> View attachment 78919
> *


Boat shoes? 

Actually, quite nice. 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Oh, how I *YEARN*!


----------



## Flanderian

I know, one man's amazing, is another man's ho-hum, but I think these are stunning! Simultaneously unusual and classic, they should also prove very versatile. A home run in shoe aesthetics IMHO.









Now ask me how much they cost!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Now ask me how much they cost!


Are those Armina Legge shoes?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Are those Armina Legge shoes?


Nope!

Bridlen, designed in Japan made in India.

Goodyear welted, Annonay Vegano calf, oak bark leather soles and insole, crust leather lining, closed channel sole stitching.

$279! Incredible! 




















Balmoral Oxford - Dark Brown - Zip Last


Specifications Upper leather : Annonay Vegano Box calf Lining leather : Drum dyed crust Insole : Flexible 5 mm channeled vegetable-tanned leather Outsole : Closed channeled flexible leather/ Grooved 100% Genuine nitrile rubber Insole and Outsole leathers are made in Tuscany, Italy by...




bridlen.com


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balmoral Oxford - Dark Brown - Zip Last
> 
> 
> Specifications Upper leather : Annonay Vegano Box calf Lining leather : Drum dyed crust Insole : Flexible 5 mm channeled vegetable-tanned leather Outsole : Closed channeled flexible leather/ Grooved 100% Genuine nitrile rubber Insole and Outsole leathers are made in Tuscany, Italy by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridlen.com


I looked at their many lasts. None are suitable for narrower feet. So that's a no.


----------



## StephenRG

The Last Shoemaker specializes in creating unique Minimalist, Barefoot, and Zero drop shoes for both men and women (H/T JF)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I looked at their many lasts. None are suitable for narrower feet. So that's a no.


Sorry about that.

I've found it's really hard to tell everything from photos, website descriptions or even comparisons to specific lasts in other makes. But as a distinguished footwear fancier, I'll take your word for it.

I guess I have a pretty average width, which helps me a lot in doing mail order. I've found very few fit problems, and have done nicely with the standard fitment of various English makes, and those from Spain, including Mallorca. 

Might help explain your predilection for long, point shoes!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> The Last Shoemaker specializes in creating unique Minimalist, Barefoot, and Zero drop shoes for both men and women (H/T JF)
> 
> View attachment 83798


Very nice! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

A StephenRG special?


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> A StephenRG special?


Setting up a GoFundMe page as I type  Beautifully executed.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Setting up a GoFundMe page as I type  Beautifully executed.


Aubercy, but I expect you know that. Not something I'd wear, but certainly beautiful.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Aubercy, but I expect you know that. Not something I'd wear, but certainly beautiful.


I knew it only because of the giveaway AUB on the trees!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I knew it only because of the giveaway AUB on the trees!


Suggestive, hmm . . . ? 

I failed to notice entirely. 😴


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G:
> 
> View attachment 84036


What you wear in Slytherin?


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Savile:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G Savile:
> View attachment 84242


A beautiful pair of footwear! 

(But do you wear 'em, or sail 'em? )


----------



## Flanderian

EG elf boots at Leffot -


----------



## Flanderian

Though I realize that many of the things I find special, if not amazing, in these shoes are not universally shared, these ring all the bells for me, and perhaps a few other grain-heads, such as Eagle. An MTO penny at Skoak by Enzo Bonafe in naturally grained wild deerskin -


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:
> 
> View attachment 84430


? ? ?


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay (H/T JF):


----------



## Peak and Pine

I have been born again and this time around I'm heavily into the camo, beginning with these, from Rothy's for 185. James Fennemore Cooper and I both give these a thumbs up.




































_My first time in this thread. Avoided it 'cause of its obtuse title. NON should probably not be the basis for anything, so says my cheery, rosy personality. _


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Corthay (H/T JF):
> View attachment 84432


More elf boots!

Love 'em!  

How many pairs of green suede footwear does a man need? I don't know, I only have two.


----------



## Flanderian

An Eagle Special! Carmina Chelsea's in museum calf -


----------



## StephenRG

Another one for you grainiacs: G&G


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Another one for you grainiacs: G&G
> 
> View attachment 84842


Nice! 

Undeniably beautiful loafers!

If they're a bit to elongated and pointy for me to bear, they are none-the-less superbly made and handsome. And, yes, the hide is gorgeous!


----------



## Flanderian

As discerning gentleman of taste, I thought StephenRG might enjoy these. The make and model aren't significant, and in fact they're likely not even new, but what is in focus is the finish. These have been patinated and polished by Dandy Shoe Care which creates some eye-popping art through their work. I was instantly reminded of some similar finishes on new shoes that Stephen finished, and must confess these appeal for their subtlety and art -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> As discerning gentleman of taste, I thought StephenRG might enjoy these. The make and model aren't significant, and in fact they're likely not even new, but what is in focus is the finish. These have been patinated and polished by Dandy Shoe Care which creates some eye-popping art through their work. I was instantly reminded of some similar finishes on new shoes that Stephen finished, and must confess these appeal for their subtlety and art -


I approve! Mine were less subtle


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I approve! Mine were less subtle


I bask in the glow of your approbation!


----------



## Flanderian

If not amazing, nice. EG Malverns for summer.


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing? No idea, but this is *the* summer casual shoe! Don't have a pair? Sorry, you'll just have to cancel summer!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

ayyanamjad234 said:


> So amazing _non Japanese shoes _it is
> I checked for them every where but I think these were better you can check it out also *here*



View attachment 85268

No dice Spamiac!


----------



## ItalianStyle

I reported a number of these recent ones as spam using the 'report' feature (upper right 3 dots in each posting).
They are removed relatively quickly by the moderators.

I think that's the best way to do it... I agree with your annoyance, but quoting them just gives them the exposure they're looking for. I know the moderators converted the link in your quote in the above specific one, but sometimes the spammers just try to mention the name of their store and - by quoting it - it gets preserved for eternity.

And showing the spam photo (great one, BTW) will look odd if no quote is included and the spam post is removed.


----------



## Flanderian

ItalianStyle said:


> I reported a number of these recent ones as spam using the 'report' feature (upper right 3 dots in each posting).
> They are removed relatively quickly by the moderators.
> 
> I think that's the best way to do it... I agree with your annoyance, but quoting them just gives them the exposure they're looking for. I know the moderators converted the link in your quote in the above specific one, but sometimes the spammers just try to mention the name of their store and - by quoting it - it gets preserved for eternity.
> 
> And showing the spam photo (great one, BTW) will look odd if no quote is included and the spam post is removed.


Much thanks! 

Never saw the dots.


----------



## Andy

THANKS gentlemen! More of these are getting through with the "new" system.


----------



## Flanderian

A Priceless photo I just had to share.

*Troll in the Hole:*

Contrast to your elegant bootery where they offer you a cappuccino on the way in, and relieve you of $1,500 on the way out.

The way it was; a little guy pops outta a hole in the sidewalk and says, "Hey, wanna buy some shoes?"


----------



## StephenRG

I am not a fan of the kilty, but these are spectacular, from Ascot.


----------



## StephenRG

Although Kenjiro Kawashima is Japanese, he learned under Norman Vilalta and lives in S. Korea. (H/T JF)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I am not a fan of the kilty, but these are spectacular, from Ascot.
> 
> View attachment 85329


Handsome shoes!


----------



## StephenRG

Carmina:


----------



## StephenRG

JF Tacoma


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Carmina:
> 
> View attachment 85480


Typical Carmina look of fine quality! And while I like some green footwear, this is just a bit flamboyant for my preferences.



StephenRG said:


> JF Tacoma
> 
> View attachment 85481
> 
> 
> View attachment 85482
> 
> 
> View attachment 85483


And speaking of too flamboyant for my tastes,  I'll take the devil shoes in the center! 

Not really, but remarkably imaginative, with some artful patinas.


----------



## Flanderian

Patine Shoes, possibly made by Yanko.

Baby needs a blue pair of shoes!


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier - suede. I do not think Flanderian will be breaking into his piggy bank to buy these!


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier - suede. I do not think Flanderian will be breaking into his piggy bank to buy these!
> 
> View attachment 85589


----------



## StephenRG

JF in python - group MTO. Not my cup of tea (Flanderian is shocked by this admission  ) but amazing nonetheless. And at $800 something of a bargain for an exotic shoe.


----------



## Flanderian

Error in post


----------



## Flanderian

The absolutely PERFECT shoes for Ace Rothstein!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> The absolutely PERFECT shoes for Ace Rothstein!
> View attachment 85765


I'm sure that it's the single button on the sleeve that deterred you from acquiring this suit.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> I'm sure that it's the single button on the sleeve that deterred you from acquiring this suit.


I actually like the single sleeve button. It's the rather drab jacket, shirt and tie that's off-putting.


----------



## Flanderian

If not amazing, a handsome pair of shoes, though the price is quite remarkable for quality like this. Split toe derby from Polish retailer Patine which entered the market selling Yanko and TLB, two fine quality Mallorcan makes. These are part of their newer private label line, and while country of make is not stated, they appear to have a good deal of mallorcan DNA. This shoe has a rubber sole, which is something I don't mind in all but more formal oxfords, and often find desirable. Limited sizes currently on sale for $270 if VAT has been dealt with, even less if it hasn't. But a remarkably handsome shoe at an outstanding price.

Yup, that IS amazing!


----------



## Flanderian

For spectator fans, a dynamite spectator version of EG's Malvern -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> For spectator fans, a dynamite spectator version of EG's Malvern -
> 
> View attachment 86262


The co-respondent Malvern is on my shortlist of the first 5 pairs of shoes I would buy if I were suddenly rich..


----------



## StephenRG

Maison Corthay - Arca monkstrap:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Maison Corthay - Arca monkstrap:
> 
> View attachment 86263


A beautiful shoe! 

Which foot do you put in first?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> The co-respondent Malvern is on my shortlist of the first 5 pairs of shoes I would buy if I were suddenly rich..


But a brisk jog down to Christopher St., and a mere $643 deposit will allow you to begin dreaming your fondest dreams!









Malvern III – Dark Oak/Beige


We sell quality men’s shoes from Alden, Edward Green, Saint Crispin’s, Corthay, Quoddy, and others. We also offer a selection of high-quality pre-owned shoes from the same makers. We sell shoe care products from Saphir and Boot Black, and accessories from Kreis, Duret, and others.




leffot.com


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> But a brisk jog down to Christopher St., and a mere $643 deposit will allow you to begin dreaming your fondest dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malvern III – Dark Oak/Beige
> 
> 
> We sell quality men’s shoes from Alden, Edward Green, Saint Crispin’s, Corthay, Quoddy, and others. We also offer a selection of high-quality pre-owned shoes from the same makers. We sell shoe care products from Saphir and Boot Black, and accessories from Kreis, Duret, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leffot.com


I did once jog down there when I was working on a real estate derivatives deal that, if it had come off, would have let me indulge. It didn't. But I did love the store!


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:
> 
> View attachment 86456


Those look very . . . . eh .. eh .. FRENCH!


----------



## Flanderian

Apologies if dupe -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Apologies if dupe -


Could it be that rare pair that both Flanderian and I would wear? I would certainly wear those.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Could it be that rare pair that both Flanderian and I would wear? I would certainly wear those.


Me too!









An unusual shoe in many regards. A cap toe spectator/co-respondent that is at least as good looking as the more common wing tip brogues. And a combination of smooth leather and what appears to be suede in the perfect shades.


----------



## StephenRG

Rather than post all the amazing shoes individually, here's the link. Enjoy!



https://theshoesnobblog.com/london-super-trunk-show-5-days-to-go-special-announcement/


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Rather than post all the amazing shoes individually, here's the link. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> https://theshoesnobblog.com/london-super-trunk-show-5-days-to-go-special-announcement/


Thanks!


----------



## Tim Correll

Flanderian said:


> The absolutely PERFECT shoes for Ace Rothstein!
> View attachment 85765


What do you think of those shoes for Jimmy Conway? They would probably be perfect for him, too. And perfect for Pauline Cicero, Senior, Billy “Bats” Devina, Tommy DeVito and Henry Hill as well.

Ditto Remo Gaggi, Frank Marino, John Nance, Nicky Santoro, Senior, his “kid” brother, Dominic Santoro, Billy Sherbert, Andy Stone, Marseillus Wallace and Winston Wolfe. But not for Vincent Vega and Jules Winnfield, they’re too low rent


----------



## Flanderian

Tim Correll said:


> What do you think of those shoes for Jimmy Conway? They would probably be perfect for him, too. And perfect for Pauline Cicero, Senior, Billy “Bats” Devina, Tommy DeVito and Henry Hill as well.
> 
> Ditto Remo Gaggi, Frank Marino, John Nance, Nicky Santoro, Senior, his “kid” brother, Dominic Santoro, Billy Sherbert, Andy Stone, Marseillus Wallace and Winston Wolfe. But not for Vincent Vega and Jules Winnfield, they’re too low rent


Ace had the most style!


----------



## Tim Correll

Flanderian said:


> Ace had the most style!


He most certainly did. 👌😀👍🏼


----------



## Flanderian

Tim Correll said:


> He most certainly did. 👌😀👍🏼


Joe Pesci's Tommy DeVito was the quintessential Nicky Newark! Know a fellow who went to high school with Mr. Pesci, and when I asked what he thought about his performance in _Good Fellas_ he said, "He wasn't acting!"


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Monaco


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G Monaco
> 
> View attachment 86732


All my usual nonsense about the last! 

But now that we've gotten that out of the way, what magnificent shoes! The hide! The finish!


----------



## StephenRG

JF


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> JF
> View attachment 86733


Why do these bring to mind Bill (Bojangles) Robinson?


----------



## Tim Correll

More John Lobb bespoke shoes:


----------



## Flanderian

Nobody talks about Yanko -


----------



## Flanderian

Medallion-toed, galosh spectator by St. Crispin -


----------



## georginamorris

Classical Style shoes!
Absolutely love it


----------



## Flanderian

Made in the suede, St. Crispins suede tassels -


----------



## Flanderian

Sweet simplicity spectators from St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

Subtle spectator from St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

Horween Russian Calf medallion-toed chukka by St. Crispin -


----------



## Flanderian

It's *FRENCH* style! 

Huh? 

By Aubercy.

Join the Lavender Hill Mob!


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> It's *FRENCH* style!
> 
> Huh?
> 
> By Aubercy.
> 
> Join the Lavender Hill Mob!
> 
> View attachment 87186


Should I assume that a pair of these is presently wending its way to you? Or did you cancel your order being concerned over the fit?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Should I assume that a pair of these is presently wending its way to you? Or did you cancel your order being concerned over the fit?


----------



## Tim Correll

StephenRG said:


> JF in python - group MTO. Not my cup of tea (Flanderian is shocked by this admission  ) but amazing nonetheless. And at $800 something of a bargain for an exotic shoe.
> 
> View attachment 85755


I forgot to mention, those would probably also work for Parnell “Stacks” Edwards. That’s the mobster Samuel L. Jackson portrayed in Goodfellas.


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay "Bella" MTO (h/t Leffot)


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Corthay "Bella" MTO (h/t Leffot)
> 
> View attachment 87420


*S-N-A-Z-Z-Y!!!
  *


----------



## StephenRG

EG Dosan (h/t Leffot) - another one for you grainiacs


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> EG Dosan (h/t Leffot) - another one for you grainiacs
> 
> View attachment 87468


----------



## Flanderian

Photo is from the Lof and Tung line from the Skoak website.

More affordable house brand made in either Mallorca or Portugal.

Couldn't find the item up on their website for sale yet but it's on Instagram. Similar models are listed at $307. Don't know if that price is pre or post VAT. Judge for yourself whether $307 is more affordable. But a good looking grain leather high quality traditional penny on a rubber sole will always make me stand up and salute.


----------



## drpeter

Very nice, Flanders. Looks just as good as the Edward Greens and C&J's out there. The price is eminently reasonable, IMHO.


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Collcut


----------



## Tiger

Another great loafer option (and there are many that are reasonably priced and of superb quality) from _Sons of Henrey_ in Utah leather for about $330:


----------



## Tiger

Flanderian said:


> Photo is from the Lof and Tung line from the Skoak website.
> 
> More affordable house brand made in either Mallorca or Portugal.
> 
> Couldn't find the item up on their website for sale yet but it's on Instagram. Similar models are listed at $307. Don't know if that price is pre or post VAT. Judge for yourself whether $307 is more affordable. But a good looking grain leather high quality traditional penny on a rubber sole will always make me stand up and salute.
> 
> View attachment 87488


Made in Spain, free shipping and $301. A great choice!

Berwick 1707 has some great options, too, for less money and also made in Spain. I bought a pair of brown suede loafers with a Dainite sole from _A Fine Pair of Shoes_ last year for about $175 and they offer superb quality for a very reasonable price:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G Collcut
> 
> View attachment 87821


A little too elongated to appear in my wardrobe, but beautifully conceived and made none-the-less.


----------



## Flanderian

Tiger said:


> Made in Spain, free shipping and $301. A great choice!
> 
> Berwick 1707 has some great options, too, for less money and also made in Spain. I bought a pair of brown suede loafers with a Dainite sole from _A Fine Pair of Shoes_ last year for about $175 and they offer superb quality for a very reasonable price:
> View attachment 87823


Beautiful pennies! The suede is magnificent.

And a superior value!


----------



## Flanderian

Likely not amazing, but very tasty summer loafers!

Private label pennies from Polish retailer Patine. Looks like Mallorca.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Likely not amazing, but very tasty summer loafers!
> 
> Private label pennies from Polish retailer Patine. Looks like Mallorca.


I think they source from Yanko specifically.


----------



## StephenRG

As we're on loafers, G&G's Ellington in alligator suede:


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> As we're on loafers, G&G's Ellington in alligator suede:
> 
> View attachment 87924


I will simply have to consider the above to, unfortunately, be considered a 'forever to be' unrequited love affair with an absolutely gorgeous pair of fine footwear....alas, a pair of old friends that shall never be. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> As we're on loafers, G&G's Ellington in alligator suede:
> 
> View attachment 87924


Deleted. Posted here in error.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> As we're on loafers, G&G's Ellington in alligator suede:
> 
> View attachment 87924


Bet you have to rassle the gator for a pair of those!


----------



## Flanderian

An Eagle special?

Chelsea mania strikes again!

Enzo Bonafe MTO @ Skoak.


----------



## Flanderian

St. Crispin's -


----------



## StephenRG

G&G. I am not sure there is any finer shoe on the planet.


----------



## StephenRG

Yeossal:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Yeossal:
> 
> View attachment 88452


 

I've always enjoyed the aesthetic of Jodhpurs, but it just never seemed the right time to try a pair. Oh, well, so many choices, so little time! 

I've long liked navy suede as a casual option, but the idea of it in a smooth leather is growing on me. Handsome treatment of the hide here. The quality looks spectacular.


----------



## StephenRG

Stephane Jimenez:


----------



## StephenRG

Ascot Shoes:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Ascot Shoes:
> 
> View attachment 88669


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> Ascot Shoes:
> 
> View attachment 88669


I love the spectator design and the mixing of chromed and suede leather finishes. However I am ambivalent regarding the strap and apron adornments on the vamp. There just seems way too much conflicting detail on the vamps of those shoes. Just saying.......


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I love the spectator design and the mixing of chromed and suede leather finishes. However I am ambivalent regarding the strap and apron adornments on the vamp. There just seems way too much conflicting detail on the vamps of those shoes. Just saying.......


We all take away something different. For me, the strap and double kiltie are a large part of what makes this particular spectator work. A more decidedly casual variant. Though I also like conventional lace up spectators also.


----------



## StephenRG

From a German brand I'd never heard of - Mogada:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> From a German brand I'd never heard of - Mogada:
> 
> View attachment 88818


Certainly looks good. Beyond that I know nothing about it. When I lived there 50 years ago, they weren't noted for their footwear.


----------



## Flanderian

Medallion-toed Adelaide in museum calf by TLB Mallorca. Tasty!


----------



## drpeter

Museum Calf leather is created by using a sponge during the wet-finishing process to achieve the mottled or marbled look, which simulates the effect of aging on certain leathers. I have a few pairs of calfskin shoes which, through natural aging, have acquired the same mottled look. The odd thing, LOL, is that I have friends ask if something went wrong with the leather! They think that the mottled look is a defect arising from flaws, rather than an effect that comes through the natural aging process. In the old days burnishing by hand was often used to create the antique patina. I've been content to let my shoes achieve such patina simply through time -- what's the hurry, I still have another hundred years left, LOL.


----------



## StephenRG

Corthay's "Charlie" loafer:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Corthay's "Charlie" loafer:
> 
> View attachment 89191
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89192
> 
> 
> View attachment 89193


Well, at least no one could say these aren't sleek! 

(And beautifully made, or course! )


----------



## StephenRG

Marc Guyot:










Not quite my style, but amazing nonetheless.


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Marc Guyot:
> 
> View attachment 89351
> 
> 
> Not quite my style, but amazing nonetheless.


Could have come out of the '30's when more spectator forms were being tried, but agree, while beautifully made, not my cup of tea either.


----------



## Flanderian

Feelin' blue?

Michael Darren -


----------



## Tim Correll

Flanderian said:


> Could have come out of the '30's when more spectator forms were being tried, but agree, while beautifully made, not my cup of tea either.


Ditto.


----------



## Peak and Pine

StephenRG said:


> Not quite my style, but amazing nonetheless.





Flanderian said:


> ...agree, while beautifully made, not my cup of tea either.


The problem's more with the presentation than the shoe itself. Nobody but the guy wearing them sees the shoe in the position shown.

So I've flipped the picture, cropped out the screwed up shoe trees, blew it up and now realize there's herring bone wool involved.

Lemon with the tea please.


----------



## Flanderian

The tassel loafer that started it all; Alden's. Here in summer stunning white suede. Assume it's calf, rather than buck. But nice irrespectively -










The Duke, and me!  Lobb's immortal Lopez -


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing? Only if you consider iconic American casual styles amazing. A Leffot MTO from Alden on their Barrie last. (The round shoe! ) Great with American sportwear or sport jackets except in the dead of winter, but particularly nice for summer. Some have referred to the Barrie last as "blobby," and perhaps it is, but it's also true to character of the original.

In white and tan calf -


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Some have referred to the Barrie last as "blobby," and perhaps it is, but it's also true to character of the original.


As worn by this man, no doubt  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr_Blobby


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> As worn by this man, no doubt  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr_Blobby


----------



## Flanderian

Handmade MTO sold by Yeossal. Non-Japanese? Arguable.

Good golly, Miss Molly!


----------



## Flanderian

Amazing only if you're a fan of prime quality Chelsea boots. While I'm not a fan of Chelseas, I'd happily wear a pair of these handsome Newmarkets from EG with a bit of polish.


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier:
> 
> View attachment 90530


A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! 

Don't know that I ever would have worn them, but these are truly works of art! The patina, a Bottier specialty I believe, is gorgeous!


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> G&G:
> 
> View attachment 90544


Wow, great shoes!   

But the last! (Grumble, grumble, grumble . . . . )


----------



## Flanderian

Since I'm doing round shoes, here's one from the glory days (The days when the U.S. had a shoe industry and it made *good* stuff.)


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> Since I'm doing round shoes, here's one from the glory days (The days when the U.S. had a shoe industry and it made *good* stuff.)


Is that the Humpty last?


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Is that the Humpty last?


Classic Americana, don't you know!


----------



## StephenRG

Stefano Bemer:


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier (of course):


----------



## Flanderian

StephenRG said:


> Altan Bottier (of course):
> View attachment 90925


Where's Kato?


----------



## Flanderian

St. C -


----------



## StephenRG

Timber Lee (Vietnam - which seems to have a rising industry for good shoes):


----------



## StephenRG

JF.


----------



## StephenRG

GG Barclay


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> JF.
> View attachment 91029


Interesting design pattern and I'm sure they are well constructed, but the design does not appear practical from the 'real man's' perspective. Just saying.....


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Gilbert, patination by Hancore NY:


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier


----------



## StephenRG

Another AB


----------



## StephenRG

G&G Avignon:


----------



## StephenRG

Caio Torres:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## StephenRG

EG:


----------



## StephenRG

Altan Bottier


----------



## StephenRG

JF


----------



## StephenRG

G&G:


----------



## StephenRG

JF Pinehurst


----------

